# Sephora Friends and Family



## ALLIEMO20

Does anyone know when the next friends and family sale is?


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Should be in November, as the Customer Service told me.


----------



## Iluvbags

kuishinbomeow said:


> should be in november, as the customer service told me.


 

yay!!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

does anyone know where i can get $$ back by shopping with sephora.com?  tia


----------



## ilvoelv

I am always excited for Sephoras F&F


----------



## viewwing

Is that when you get an additional 20% off everything?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I wanna know too!


----------



## VanessaJean

Is it in Canada too?


----------



## ILuvShopping

VanessaJean said:


> Is it in Canada too?



i think usually no........
but i think i heard they were working on that.


----------



## sass000

I've started to make my shopping list already!


----------



## bbeeccaa

sass000 said:


> I've started to make my shopping list already!



me too! I thought I was the only one  and I love that they also have a $15(?) off promo as well like, weeks after. I can't wait to get my Nars blush!


----------



## leggeks

Read on a blog that it is supposed to start October 21

Get those wish lists started!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I only wish I could shop at Sephora!


----------



## babyontheway

Woo hoo!  Filling my shopping cart now...


----------



## leggeks

I'm hoping it will be 25% instead of 20%.
Now, if Bobbi Brown would get a 2010 F&F sale I will be set until 2012!

Nah, who am I kidding...I'm never "done."


----------



## jennalovesbags

awesome, I hope I can make my foundation last until then!


----------



## canada's

thanks for the tip!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Thanks! Date is saved in my blackberry LOL


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just made a few purchases at ULTA yesterday, but I'm sure I'll figure out some more stuff to buy in time for F+F!


----------



## alexandra28

Can't wait for the Friends and Family!!!! I am starting on my list now!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Going to get more Temptu refills for sure!


----------



## retrofaxie

MidNiteSun said:


> does anyone know where i can get $$ back by shopping with sephora.com?  tia



luckymagrewards.com  but you have to be a lucky magazine subscriber.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^****** also


----------



## jpgoeth

I hope some of the sparkly holiday things are out for F&F... I'm always a sucker for the holiday collections!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I agree, another nice SB holiday set would be nice


----------



## lolitablue

Here is my list for October!! Cart is ready to pull the trigger!!

-Make Up Forever HD Invisible Cover Foundation
-Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb Body Lotion
- Bremenn Research Labs Upper Eyelid Lifter
- Peter Thomas Roth Retinol Fusion AM Moisturizer SPF 30
- Laura Mercier Oil Flawless Kit

I need to keep this at $250.00 !!


----------



## Katie68506

leggeks said:


> Read on a blog that it is supposed to start October 21
> 
> Get those wish lists started!



Is that for VIBs or everybody?


----------



## VanessaJean

Really wish this was available to Canadians.


----------



## mistikat

VanessaJean said:


> Really wish this was available to Canadians.



It was last year, though it may have been VIBs only.


----------



## princesskara

Can anyone walk in that weekend and get the deal or do you have to sign up? And if you have to sign up - how can I do that?


----------



## sass000

princesskara said:


> Can anyone walk in that weekend and get the deal or do you have to sign up? And if you have to sign up - how can I do that?


 
I could be mistaken but I believe it is only available online. I'm trying to remember from last year's sale and I'm pretty sure it was only online.


----------



## princesskara

sass000 said:


> I could be mistaken but I believe it is only available online. I'm trying to remember from last year's sale and I'm pretty sure it was only online.



Oh good to know - so I am sure I will be able to get a code here! That works - thanks for the info.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I could have sworn there was an e-mail sent that you could print and take into the stores.


----------



## ilvoelv

I didn't need a print out last year, just mention F&F and they'll take off 20%


----------



## sass000

princesskara said:


> Oh good to know - so I am sure I will be able to get a code here! That works - thanks for the info.


 
Here's the print ad from last year's sale:

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=4d1ea68396&view=att&th=1246d0f8e428a9e3&attid=0.1&disp=emb&zw


Also, here is a link from the temptalia website:
http://www.temptalia.com/sephora-friends-family-sale-2009-begins

Hope this helps


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm a VIB but couldn't get the 20% off online in Canada.


----------



## monokuro

Can't wait for the F&F.. definitely a list of stuff I want to get my hands on!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I am so getting that Kat Von D Adora traincase, car note be damned.


----------



## Swanky

my store WOULd NOT honor the sale by just mentioning it.


----------



## akemibabe

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> my store WOULd NOT honor the sale by just mentioning it.


 
same here!!! last year i went in trying to picke up couple of things i did not order online and she told me she can not give me the FF discount.


----------



## mcb100

is it in October or November this year? And I don't think that you can just mention it in store, I tried that last year and they would not give me the discount.


----------



## keodi

^^
same here.  had to order online.


----------



## lolitablue

I believe online, only!!! When does it start?


----------



## i<3handbags

I am getting my shopping list ready!


----------



## choozen1ne

Ohh I am already planning on getting some things , too bad the date for this is after the RAOK I could get my buddy some extra things


----------



## emcosmo1639

Was this the sale last year when the site completely crashed for several hours?  It was last fall I think and a bunch of us were waiting to make our purchases at midnight (yes I was one of the loser ones online at 12 waiting).  But their servers couldn't handle the traffic and basically crashed until the next morning.  Or was that a different sale?

Also, can you use the F&F code more than once?  I will probably place an order right away and want to make sure if I do that I can place one again later if I find something else I want.  Or should I make sure I get everything in one purchase?


----------



## sixela

Hi all~ is it confirmed for the 21st of Oct as someone said earlier?? As in ***tomorrow***??? I haven't gotten an email yet. . .


----------



## Swanky

I think the VIBs got an e-mail at the end of F&F as a separate sale.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think the VIBs got an e-mail at the end of F&F as a separate sale.


Yeah either before or after  I forget... I thought I had a card or something to give a friend to get the discount, but I had to be there too?


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, there was a private shopping night where you could bring a friend I think (?)


----------



## emcosmo1639

sixela said:


> Hi all~ is it confirmed for the 21st of Oct as someone said earlier?? As in ***tomorrow***??? I haven't gotten an email yet. . .




Isn't tomorrow the 21st of september?  I'm so confused right now...the F&F is October, not September...correct??


----------



## ILuvShopping

emcosmo1639 said:


> Isn't tomorrow the 21st of september?  I'm so confused right now...the F&F is October, not September...correct??



yea i think sixela is getting TOO excited lol


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

My shiz is loaded up and ready to go:

Illamasqua Nail Varnish - Phallic
Illamasqua Nail Varnish - Milf
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Eden	
Urban Decay Loose Pigments - Yeyo 
Kat Von D High Voltage Eye Primer - Smoky 
Kat Von D Adora Traincase  
NARS Single Eye Shadow - Night Porter 
NARS Single Eye Shadow - Night Clubbing	
Dylan's Candy Bar Coconut Bon Bon Soda Pop Shower Gel


----------



## declaredbeauty

My list (currently):
NARS blush in Desire
Urban Decay All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray
DuWop Reverse Lip Liner
MUFE HD foundation
MUFE Duo Mat powder foundation (I have this, I just want backups!)
and It would be nice if they had the Naked Palette in stock.. but I'm not counting on it


----------



## GingerSnap527

Oooh, I want to post my wish list (which I guarantee will change)

Fresh Sugar Plum Let It Glow! Set 
Rosebud Three Lavish Layers of Lip Balm 
Urban Decay Naked Palette
Cake Beauty Satin Sugar Hair & Body Refreshing Powder For Darker Hues 
SEPHORA COLLECTION Large Oval Boar Brush (need a gym brush)
Tweezerman Animal Print Slant Tweezers - Zebra Print Slant Tweezers

I've pretty much banned myself from buying anymore perfume or make-up (except for the Naked palette).

I may add an OPI nail polish in some form of red/shimmery red.


----------



## leggeks

emcosmo1639 said:


> Was this the sale last year when the site completely crashed for several hours?  It was last fall I think and a bunch of us were waiting to make our purchases at midnight (yes I was one of the loser ones online at 12 waiting).  But their servers couldn't handle the traffic and basically crashed until the next morning.  Or was that a different sale?
> 
> Also, can you use the F&F code more than once?  I will probably place an order right away and want to make sure if I do that I can place one again later if I find something else I want.  Or should I make sure I get everything in one purchase?




Oh Gosh! I remember. It crashed forever last year! I do remember because we kept coming back on here posting updates on who got in and who didn't. I remember I gave up and tried the next morning and it was still fried. 

And didn't the sale start on West Coast time, not East Coast so all us EST had to stay up forever! That could have been another F&F sale but I do remember one that I had to stay up for late for. 

I did get what I wanted for the most part though. 

I'm pretty sure I used the code more than once. F&F are like chips, can never have just one!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i remember it crashing last year as well... i got up in the middle of the night because i was worried some popular items i wanted would be sold out right away. 
i couldn't get on the website... so i did it when i got to work... but turns out those popular items i wanted stayed in stock for a long time lol

this year i'm only get two things that i NEED - and i'm really hoping my current supply doesn't run out.... it's getting down to little drops....
i need foundation and UDPP


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

HA!  I remember that crash.

Man, we're a bunch of crackheads.


----------



## sixela

ILuvShopping said:


> yea i think sixela is getting TOO excited lol


 
Hahaha... yeah I got way too excited! My office calendar was flipped on Oct and I didn't even think twice! 

*phew* now I can calm down. . . =P


----------



## merekat703

haha I keep thinking its october anyway! lol


----------



## canada's

BourgeoisStoner said:


> HA!  I remember that crash.
> 
> Man, we're a bunch of crackheads.



you can say that again. 

i am hoping they release more holiday sets/exclusives by the time the sale rolls around. i am hoping for a MUF set of liners like last year.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I just threw in some NARS lipglosses.

I'm going to have to take a second mortgage out by the time this over, but I'll be too busy saying "I spent ten grand, but I SAVED TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS !!!!1111".


----------



## emcosmo1639

BourgeoisStoner said:


> HA!  I remember that crash.
> 
> Man, we're a bunch of crackheads.



Understatement!!  I was on westcoast time and I remember all of you east coasters up at like 2 or 3 am freaking out cuz the site went down and I was thinking "why would they stay up so late for a freaking sale."  Well 2 hours later my butt was still at that computer refreshing and posting on here trying to figure out why the site wasn't working lol.  And don't even get me started on how crazy SO thought I was for staying up so late for a sale!!


----------



## clanalois

What time does it start on 10/21? SO EXCITED!


----------



## emcosmo1639

If it's like last year it will be at midnight, west coast time.


----------



## leggeks

I was screaming from another room and my DH didn't know what was wrong. 
I just got the email saying that Sephora carried Bobbi Brown!!

He just walked out shaking his head.


----------



## clanalois

leggeks said:


> I was screaming from another room and my DH didn't know what was wrong.
> I just got the email saying that Sephora carried Bobbi Brown!!
> 
> He just walked out shaking his head.



I did that too, a few days ago...my hubby thought I was NUTS! haha. 

But seriously...how awesome is this?!?


----------



## roxys

I can't wait! What is everyone thinking of getting? I already have my shopping cart ready at sephora.com lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'll be getting refills on my Temptu , and some of the duo blush colors for it as well
Probably the SB new green eyes box, and the other eyes box that came out
some more First Aid beauty products...


----------



## ShkBass

I'm going to get some bobbi brown stuff. I want to try it out.


----------



## gre8dane

roxys said:


> I can't wait! What is everyone thinking of getting? I already have my shopping cart ready at sephora.com lol


 
Me too!  I'm just waiting for the day.  Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb, Clarisonic refills, Dior mascara, Carols Daughter are all waiting to come home to me!


----------



## yoglood

Yay! Can't wait for this. I have made a huuuuuge list of things I need to stock up on!


----------



## cristalena56

i remember the crashing of the site last year!!! lol i hope they have the naked palette in stock when it comes  thats what i want to get lol


----------



## merekat703

My sephora had 6 UD Naked palettes today when I went, almost bought it but got the UD Natural palette instead.


----------



## leggeks

I want that UD naked palette as well. I haven't bought shadow other than Bobbi Brown in about 2 years. This would be my first venture out there again. I probably will like it since it looks very BB-esque. 
I have about 5 orders worth ready to go! Got to separate those orders with free ship and to get all the samples


----------



## bunnymasseuse

leggeks said:


> I want that UD naked palette as well. I haven't bought shadow other than Bobbi Brown in about 2 years. This would be my first venture out there again. I probably will like it since it looks very BB-esque.
> I have about 5 orders worth ready to go! Got to separate those orders with free ship and to get all the samples


^LOL not just that, but I have been buying 100$ GC's at the cost of 85$ earned through my Discover card...  now just time to break it up to get free shipping and lots of samples


----------



## Michie757

ugh.... My dermadoctor face wash just ran out, and need to keep using it or I will break out! I cant wait until nov.


----------



## Iluvbags

So whats the official date again?


----------



## luv2smilexo

i've heard this year its going to start on oct 21 but it hasnt been confirmed


----------



## lolitablue

luv2smilexo said:


> i've heard this year its going to start on oct 21 but it hasnt been confirmed


 
That date needs to come fast!! I keep going back to my cart to add more and more every day!!!


----------



## ms-whitney

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^LOL not just that, but I have been buying 100$ GC's at the cost of 85$ earned through my Discover card...  *now just time to break it up to get free shipping and lots of samples *



omg i do this too, once i hit the fifty dollars limit, even if its just one item--i'll check out so i can get a sample..i try not to do it on the same day so its obvious but i split it up between my home and my office; sometimes i send it to the address below (sublet) and just retrieve it..


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

lolitablue said:


> That date needs to come fast!! I keep going back to my cart to add more and more every day!!!



You have never lied!  I was just coming here to post this exact same thing.


----------



## leggeks

ms-whitney said:


> omg i do this too, once i hit the fifty dollars limit, even if its just one item--i'll check out so i can get a sample..i try not to do it on the same day so its obvious but i split it up between my home and my office; sometimes i send it to the address below (sublet) and just retrieve it..



I've always been obvious about breaking up my orders. I had 3 in one day all to the same address so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mcb100

I'm so excited for this this year! I wanna get some Philosophy stuff, a Nars blush, and hmmm i don't know what else, some makeup bags. I also want to get loads more MAC brushes and makeup too though, like a bunch of stuff that's not at Sephora.


----------



## GingerSnap527

So far my basket has $108 worth of stuff. Also, I'm trying very hard to keep my Lancome Bi-Facil from running out before Friends and Family!

Hope my trigger finger holds out.


----------



## ilvoelv

My list is getting WAY too long! I really hope the date is confirmed soon!


----------



## lushfashionista

ilvoelv said:


> My list is getting WAY too long! I really hope the date is confirmed soon!



Haha I know, I keep thinking of more stuff to add! This is not going to end well.


----------



## lolitablue

Great idea about splitting orders!!!!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I just went and cleaned a few things out of my cart so I'll have money left for the Rescue Beauty Lounge sale in Nov.


----------



## Oogolly

ah! this sale is dangerous... I may have to cut out a few things from my list!


----------



## Jenita143

mcb100 said:


> I'm so excited for this this year! I wanna get some Philosophy stuff, a Nars blush, and hmmm i don't know what else, some makeup bags. I also want to get loads more MAC brushes and makeup too though, like a bunch of stuff that's not at Sephora.


 
philosophy just had some great "dazzling deals" so you don't hafta wait for sephora to stock up on their products. i just bought all my stuff from them cuz they always have sales and free gifts plus free shipping over $50


----------



## shopaholic1981

Whoohoo! I can't wait! Does somebody here work for Sephora who can spare an in-store Friends and Family pass? My local Sephora at South Coast Plaza is opening up a Make Up Forever boutique and studio next week and they will be carrying a lot of exclusive stuff that won't be available online. 

I'd really appreciate it!

PM me please.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I talked to my local store this week, they said they are getting in a lot of "overstock" for F&F so it should be starting very soon!


----------



## ilvoelv

^ last year i was so surprised that the f&f was not that advertised in store.. i was telling the women on line to mention F&F for the 20% off!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I keep checking this thread for info on a sale date. I wish it would hurry, I need shampoo! +many, many other things!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm completely out of foundation... using cheapy stuff to get me by..
and almost completely out of UDPP  , i keep trying to scrap the edges of the tube to get more!


----------



## mcb100

^I'm out of foundation too. But I don't live near Sephora, so I always have to try and guess my shade from the swatches online. : /
  it doesn't always come out right. haha.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 itmes I have on my shopping list are now out of stock  I hope they restock before this sale starts!


----------



## jessi5786

does anyone know if there are any exclusions to the F&F sale?  I would like to purchase a Clarisonic, and wasn't sure if I should wait to purchase it from Sephora or take advantage of the QVC deal now...any info would be most appreciated


----------



## lolitablue

jessi5786 said:


> does anyone know if there are any exclusions to the F&F sale? I would like to purchase a Clarisonic, and wasn't sure if I should wait to purchase it from Sephora or take advantage of the QVC deal now...any info would be most appreciated


 
Great question!!! I am hoping (counting) for it to be the whole site!!!


----------



## gre8dane

I hope it is site-wide!!  I got my Clarisonic last year with the discount.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^It should be, I got my temptu during the discount as well.


----------



## wetbandit42

it'sanaddiction said:


> I keep checking this thread for info on a sale date. I wish it would hurry, I need shampoo! +many, many other things!



I've read two different places that it starts this year on Oct. 21. Can't wait!


----------



## gtm120psu

jessi5786 said:


> does anyone know if there are any exclusions to the F&F sale? I would like to purchase a Clarisonic, and wasn't sure if I should wait to purchase it from Sephora or take advantage of the QVC deal now...any info would be most appreciated


 
i think that i am going to order from qvc instead of waiting for sephora. the email posted in deals and steals is for 190+tax. U can also do 4 ez-pay installments on qvc. 

From Clarisonic and philosophy.

Includes: 

One rechargeable Clarisonic PLUS skin care brush
One delicate brush head
One sensitive brush head
One normal brush head
One spot therapy body brush head
8-oz purity made simple cleanser
16-oz cinnamon buns 3-in-1 shower gel
0.5 oz hope in a jar moisturizer
International charging cradle
Body brush runs approximately 20 minutes on full charge
Low, normal, and high power settings
Brush heads precision-designed to oscillate bi-directionally at sonic frequency
Brush heads made from non-porous, bacteria-resistant soft elastomeric material
Remove brush head and clean weekly with soap and warm water
It is recommend that brush heads be replaced every 3 to 4 months
Charge unit for 24 hours prior to first use
PLUS measures 7"L x 2-3/4"W x 3"D
UL listed charging cradle; 2-year Limited Manufacturer's Warranty
Made in USA


----------



## jpgoeth

jessi5786 said:


> does anyone know if there are any exclusions to the F&F sale?  I would like to purchase a Clarisonic, and wasn't sure if I should wait to purchase it from Sephora or take advantage of the QVC deal now...any info would be most appreciated



Have you looked at getting it from skinstore.com?  They have 20% off promos all the time.


----------



## wetbandit42

gtm120psu said:


> i think that i am going to order from qvc instead of waiting for sephora. the email posted in deals and steals is for 190+tax. U can also do 4 ez-pay installments on qvc.
> 
> From Clarisonic and philosophy.
> 
> Includes:
> 
> One rechargeable Clarisonic PLUS skin care brush
> One delicate brush head
> One sensitive brush head
> One normal brush head
> One spot therapy body brush head
> 8-oz purity made simple cleanser
> 16-oz cinnamon buns 3-in-1 shower gel
> 0.5 oz hope in a jar moisturizer
> International charging cradle
> Body brush runs approximately 20 minutes on full charge
> Low, normal, and high power settings
> Brush heads precision-designed to oscillate bi-directionally at sonic frequency
> Brush heads made from non-porous, bacteria-resistant soft elastomeric material
> Remove brush head and clean weekly with soap and warm water
> It is recommend that brush heads be replaced every 3 to 4 months
> Charge unit for 24 hours prior to first use
> PLUS measures 7"L x 2-3/4"W x 3"D
> UL listed charging cradle; 2-year Limited Manufacturer's Warranty
> Made in USA



I got a clarisonic last year during the F&F sale, so I'm assuming you'd be able to do the same this year.


----------



## jpgoeth

I can't wait for this to start - especially since they carry Bobbi Brown now!  I've wanted to try some things for awhile but have been waiting for some kind of promo.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Link please?



gtm120psu said:


> i think that i am going to order from qvc instead of waiting for sephora. the email posted in deals and steals is for 190+tax. U can also do 4 ez-pay installments on qvc.
> 
> From Clarisonic and philosophy.
> 
> Includes:
> 
> One rechargeable Clarisonic PLUS skin care brush
> One delicate brush head
> One sensitive brush head
> One normal brush head
> One spot therapy body brush head
> 8-oz purity made simple cleanser
> 16-oz cinnamon buns 3-in-1 shower gel
> 0.5 oz hope in a jar moisturizer
> International charging cradle
> Body brush runs approximately 20 minutes on full charge
> Low, normal, and high power settings
> Brush heads precision-designed to oscillate bi-directionally at sonic frequency
> Brush heads made from non-porous, bacteria-resistant soft elastomeric material
> Remove brush head and clean weekly with soap and warm water
> It is recommend that brush heads be replaced every 3 to 4 months
> Charge unit for 24 hours prior to first use
> PLUS measures 7"L x 2-3/4"W x 3"D
> UL listed charging cradle; 2-year Limited Manufacturer's Warranty
> Made in USA


----------



## Just 1 More

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Link please?



Here's the QVC link for

Clarisonic PLUS philosophy Face and Body Deluxe Collection
Retail Value: $276.00
QVC Price: $229.00
_Special Price:
$189.10_
Standard S&H Included
Easy Pay! 4 Installments of $47.27, plus Tax and S & H 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...LOSOPHY1010&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A212051


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Thank you!


----------



## i<3handbags

I may just get some Ouidad hair gel and call it good.


----------



## babyontheway

good point!  A great chance to try some new products.  Thanks


jpgoeth said:


> I can't wait for this to start - especially since they carry Bobbi Brown now!  I've wanted to try some things for awhile but have been waiting for some kind of promo.


----------



## jessi5786

Thanks for the info ladies!!  I will wait to get it from Sephora as there are some other items I would like to purchase as well.


----------



## materialgurl

time to stock up!!


----------



## CurlyDreams

Here's my list for now.. It's short so I don't plan on spending too much. Hopefully it stays that way lol!

1. MUFE HD Foundation (need a backup)
2. Nars Blush (I'm thinking Exhibit a and orgasm, or gina)
3. D&G Light Blue
4. Versace Bright Crystal

That's it for now!


----------



## yoglood

I have a question about the Sephora website... in preparation for the F&F sale, I wanted to do research on some products, but have noticed that the "ratings & reviews" section of a product is sometimes not displayed? It's weird because sometimes I can see it, sometimes I can't. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Bloo

is it for canada too?


----------



## ilvoelv

^^ The best bet is to go to reviews.sephora.com


----------



## Michie757

so does anyone know when the sale starts? Is it Oct.21


----------



## i<3handbags

All I have heard is it is the 21st, though Temptalia speculated the 22nd.


----------



## ilvoelv

My list is getting longer and longer!!


----------



## kenseysimone

## NARS Highlighting/Bronzing Blush Duo - Orgasm/ Laguna 
## MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microfinish Powder 
## Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream 

My list so far.


----------



## babyontheway

I so wish sephora would carry some higher end brands- La Mer and Jo Malone would make me very happy to get 20% off


----------



## calzz

Just got the qvc clarisonic plus/philosophy set so I won't be getting the Mia any longer at the F&F!

However, I'm still going to get the:
naked palette (if available)
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection for Face (hoping to try it, and like it!)
Timebalm Concealer
Urbandecay 24/7 Jackpot (so excited for this!)
Marc Jacobs Daisy Solid Perfume Necklace
Kat Von D Eyebrush kit 

Also, another maybe is the Christian Dior Addict Lip Glow, but I cant seem to justify the price!


----------



## nicci404

babyontheway said:


> I so wish sephora would carry some higher end brands- La Mer and Jo Malone would make me very happy to get 20% off



Jo Malone would be nice and I wish Chanel!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Jo Malone would make me very happy!


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> Jo Malone would be nice and I wish Chanel!


 
^ I would be in heaven if Sephora carried Chanel, MAC, La Mer and Jo Malone.

My sister is really into Bobbi Brown, so I am hoping to pick her up a couple of items during the sale.


----------



## ILuvShopping

my list seems to be growing.. i keep thinking "oh yea. im almost out of this.. might as well get more" 

so far i'm at:
MUFE foundation
UDPP (the new tube which i am VERY excited about)
hair serum (my current supply is almost out and the kind is discontinued so need to try something new)
UDPP purple eye liner.

wish i could use this sale to buy some xmas gifts but i dont have any friends or family that are interested in this stuff.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm ready for the F&F sale NOW!!!

Here is my list:

MUFE foundation and primer (restocking my stash)
MUFE eyeshadow
Clarisonic Mia


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

yoglood said:


> I have a question about the Sephora website... in preparation for the F&F sale, I wanted to do research on some products, but have noticed that the "ratings & reviews" section of a product is sometimes not displayed? It's weird because sometimes I can see it, sometimes I can't. Anyone else having this problem?


 
Also, I suggest you check makeupalley for unbiased product reviews, because I've read that Sephora often times deletes negative reviews....


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I've also seen the same exact review cut and pasted on to several different  products.  I don't trust the Sephora customer reviews AT ALL.


----------



## declaredbeauty

^I wrote a pretty detailed review on something, it wasn't negative, but I mentioned replacing a MAC item and they never posted it. Which is weird because they have no problem posting "I got the wrong color" 1 star reviews. I stick to MUA for reviews.


----------



## sass000

jessi5786 said:


> does anyone know if there are any exclusions to the F&F sale? I would like to purchase a Clarisonic, and wasn't sure if I should wait to purchase it from Sephora or take advantage of the QVC deal now...any info would be most appreciated


 
I got my Clarisonic and a few extra brush heads at the sale last year with the discount, now I will be stocking up on some more brush heads along with a few more goodies this year!!


----------



## Iluvbags

sass000 said:


> I got my Clarisonic and a few extra brush heads at the sale last year with the discount, now I will be stocking up on some more brush heads along with a few more goodies this year!!


 
How long do your brush heads usually last?


----------



## cheburashka

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Also, I suggest you check makeupalley for unbiased product reviews, because I've read that Sephora often times deletes negative reviews....


 
They do, one of their miracle no-pore products felt like lard on my skin and broke out both me and my friend that used it together with me like there was no tomorrow. I wrote a pretty harsh review for a product and they deleted it right away. I had to repost it several times before it finally stayed -weird.


----------



## sun.shyne

_I need to work on my shopping list so I can be ready for this!_


----------



## klj

My list is ready!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I'd be willing to bet cash money that Sephora has employees posting reviews in the guise of legitimate customers.  Unfortunately, this practice is fairly common in online retailing and believe it or not, online dating services.   A friend who works for one of the major online dating sites told me that employees are paid to chat up and feign interest in members too keep them around so that they think the site is "working" for them.

I know that's a long string on that kite but the bottom line is this - ALWAYS go to an outside customer review site to get the fairest, most balanced, and honest reviews.  MUA is the best when it comes to beauty products, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mspera

babyontheway said:
			
		

> I so wish sephora would carry some higher end brands- La Mer and Jo Malone would make me very happy to get 20% off



*Babyontheway* My Saks SA mentioned to me this morning that Friends and Family is coming up for them in a few weeks. I don't remember the discount amount on cosmetics though...I say yay for any discount on designer goodies


----------



## gre8dane

I'm at $200, so at 20% it's $160.  It's next week!


----------



## ellacoach

I'm going to pick up a full size GHD...I purchased the GHD mini last year, but really want a bigger one.


----------



## roxys

Any updates on when ff will be this yr?


----------



## vhdos

^I asked an SA a couple of days ago and they were still hush-hush about the date.


----------



## roxys

o ok because someone tweeted that the ff started already and sephora page is down. but the page is working for me and i haven't gotten an email about ff.


----------



## declaredbeauty

> Sephora F&F sale! 20% off online from 10/22 -11/3 w/code FF2010. FREE STANDARD SHIPPING when you spend $50 +


----------



## Michie757

I didn't even receive an email yet


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Nor did I!


----------



## GingerSnap527

No e-mail yet...


----------



## fabchick1987

who gets emails.  I am on the beauty insider and receive emails every so often.  Is there another special membership where people get emails about the F&F???


----------



## ILuvShopping

they didn't send out emails last year or the year before i don't think -  they did post it on their FB page like a couple days before it ended. that was weird.


----------



## i<3handbags

I have finalized my list to a Dior palette and Ouidad hair gel.


----------



## LVjudy

ILuvShopping said:


> they didn't send out emails last year or the year before i don't think -  they did post it on their FB page like a couple days before it ended. that was weird.



i rcv'd an email last year but nothing yet


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I want a certain item but I'm scared it's going to sell out before the F&F starts :[ should I buy it and use it my VIB 10% off coupon and then just buy the other stuff on my list with the F&F discount? Or should I risk it to wait for the extra 10%??


----------



## ILuvShopping

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I want a certain item but I'm scared it's going to sell out before the F&F starts :[ should I buy it and use it my VIB 10% off coupon and then just buy the other stuff on my list with the F&F discount? Or should I risk it to wait for the extra 10%??



what item is it? a lot of people were worried about the clarisonic being out of stock right away at last year's F&F but they stayed in stock for a long time
and i think they restock stuff during the sale too.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks!  I think it is 10% off- but better than full price


mspera said:


> *Babyontheway* My Saks SA mentioned to me this morning that Friends and Family is coming up for them in a few weeks. I don't remember the discount amount on cosmetics though...I say yay for any discount on designer goodies


----------



## elle

OMG ladies, thank god I found this thread! I was just about to purchase a new T3 hair dryer because my old one needs to be retired soon. I'll wait until next week so I can easily save $40+! 

I get a lot of emails from Sephora, but nothing on F&F yet either.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

ILuvShopping said:


> what item is it? a lot of people were worried about the clarisonic being out of stock right away at last year's F&F but they stayed in stock for a long time
> and i think they restock stuff during the sale too.



It's the Urban Decay Book of Shadows Volume III. It's limited edition and I'm scared it's going to run out.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm so excited for the sale- I have my list all ready to go!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Pinkpuff09 said:


> It's the Urban Decay Book of Shadows Volume III. It's limited edition and I'm scared it's going to run out.



hmmm..... i think it's been out for awhile hasn't it?? i haven't paid too much attention because i can not buy it (although i really want to lol) and i think i got an email from urban decay awhile back saying that they would make this palette as long as people wanted it (or maybe it was the naked palette..... )

i think as long as you get it ordered on the 21st you should be ok - but please don't hurt me if i'm wrong 
maybe someone else will chime in with another opinion.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

According to Body&Soul, the sale will take place 10/22 - 11/3/2010 and the code is *FF2010*.


----------



## sass000

Iluvbags said:


> How long do your brush heads usually last?


 
When I first started using my Clarisonic I used that first brush for about 5 -6 months before swtiching and I definitely noticed a difference in my skin in the change of brush, so I now changed the brushes pretty much as recommended (so every 3-4 months). Usually, the brushes are 25 each but they also sell 2 for 40 packs and then if you also get the discount those packs are then 32 each, so I usually order enough for the year.


----------



## Squeaky00

I am trying to figure out what flat iron I should purchase


----------



## ILuvShopping

Squeaky00 said:


> I am trying to figure out what flat iron I should purchase



any of the GHD's if you can afford them. doesn't matter which one, i think they're all the time.


----------



## piperlu

sass000 said:


> When I first started using my Clarisonic I used that first brush for about 5 -6 months before swtiching and I definitely noticed a difference in my skin in the change of brush, so I now changed the brushes pretty much as recommended (so every 3-4 months). Usually, the brushes are 25 each but they also sell 2 for 40 packs and then if you also get the discount those packs are then 32 each, so I usually order enough for the year.


 
^^I have also noticed the more you change the brushes, the better it works.  I am going to try and change mine quarterly.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

ILuvShopping said:


> hmmm..... i think it's been out for awhile hasn't it?? i haven't paid too much attention because i can not buy it (although i really want to lol) and i think i got an email from urban decay awhile back saying that they would make this palette as long as people wanted it (or maybe it was the naked palette..... )
> 
> i think as long as you get it ordered on the 21st you should be ok - but please don't hurt me if i'm wrong
> maybe someone else will chime in with another opinion.



I ended up buying it using my 10% off VIB discount 
It was too tempting! Hehe but that's ok, I still have a pretty long list of things that I'm going to buy using the F&F discount


----------



## ilvoelv

Sephora rarely goes out of stock during F&F


----------



## Kansashalo

Two more days!!!! And I'm almost out of my MUFE HD foundation!!!!!


----------



## ellacoach

Is this available online only or also in stores? This is the first year during a F&F that a Sephora has been open in my state, and I want to purchase a full size GHD so not sure if I should just buy it online or if I can purchase in store with the discount?


----------



## merekat703

ellacoach said:


> Is this available online only or also in stores? This is the first year during a F&F that a Sephora has been open in my state, and I want to purchase a full size GHD so not sure if I should just buy it online or if I can purchase in store with the discount?


 

We just got a sephora too so I am excited to shop instore for F&F!


----------



## pupeluv

I'm gonna probably go back and read this entire thread to get some ideas as to what to buy, as last time I went a little nutty in spending and this time I can't think of really anything I want/need.


----------



## ellacoach

merekat703 said:


> We just got a sephora too so I am excited to shop instore for F&F!


 
merekat, I'm in Maine too! Isn't it exciting to finally have a Sephora, and we have an Ulta now too! I'm still not sure we can get the F&F discount in the store though.


----------



## pupeluv

To get it in the store some people were lucky to mention the F&F and get it where others were not so lucky. You have to know someone who works there or I think and I could be wrong that you can bring an email that was sent to you regarding the F&F.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I ended up buying it using my 10% off VIB discount
> It was too tempting! Hehe but that's ok, I still have a pretty long list of things that I'm going to buy using the F&F discount



perhaps you could do this.... if it's still available during F&F, buy it and then return the one you got 10% off of??



ellacoach said:


> Is this available online only or also in stores? This is the first year during a F&F that a Sephora has been open in my state, and I want to purchase a full size GHD so not sure if I should just buy it online or if I can purchase in store with the discount?





merekat703 said:


> We just got a sephora too so I am excited to shop instore for F&F!


i think generally you have to have something physical to take with you in the store.... and like someone else mentioned, some people were lucky enough to get it just by mentioning it last year.

one year was really weird... i think only employees had a limited amount of cards for instore F&F, not sure if they still do it that way


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm torn between waiting for F&F or buying some SB from the QVC show tomorrow night!


----------



## lawchick

*So has anyone else received a F&F email? * I haven't received mine.


----------



## j9g8rchic

Nope.  I haven't gotten one either.  Makes me wonder about the date???


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I haven't received one either.

I've had to seriously whittle down my list so I can get in on the RBL 5 hour sale 11/1 and I also want to place a Transdesign order this week.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i know someone said they got an email last year... and i said there wasn't one... but i think there was one.. it just didn't come out until AFTER the F&F started. 
they didn't post it on their facebook page until there was only a few days left.


----------



## lawchick

Hmmm, I guess it doesn't matter if there is a code to enter online but I want to shop in the store so I think I need an email for that.


----------



## Vinyl

I had no shot at getting the F&F e-mail last year since my local store (in Boston) was very strict about having an actual printout of it & didn't even bring it up unless you personally asked them about the promotion... plus it seemed like there was no one that I could get the e-mail from.  I just ordered online, although it would've been nice to have the printout.


----------



## ms-whitney

i got an invite but its kinda weird, in store either friday morning or sunday evening..but not saturday?? and friday is 8am starting which is way before it normally opens.


----------



## aes1783

So I was in a Sephora store last night and asked one of the sales people  when the F&F starts and she said this Friday, 10/22. 

The thing I'm confused about (as I've never known about/participated in), is whether you can go online and order with a special code, or if you need to receive an email, or just need to simply go into the store during a specific time frame, etc. I wish I would have read this thread yesterday prior to going and I would have asked the woman for more specifics. I really want 20% off!


----------



## wingki

does anyone know if 10/22 applies to the Canadian Sephora stores as well?


----------



## sixela

So bummed... I have been checking my inbox & spam and haven't gotten the invite yet~~  Could someone please please please post a link or copy & paste the print out here? Or pm me?


----------



## Iluvbags

sixela said:


> So bummed... I have been checking my inbox & spam and haven't gotten the invite yet~~  Could someone please please please post a link or copy & paste the print out here? Or pm me?


 
Ditto!  I keep looking for an email too


----------



## sixela

Iluvbags said:


> Ditto! I keep looking for an email too


 
Haha and now we wait...


----------



## GingerSnap527

I just keep looking over and over my list...I've really narrowed it down.


----------



## luvhautecouture

What's going on!!!  There are some things that I desperately need!


----------



## merekat703

ellacoach said:


> merekat, I'm in Maine too! Isn't it exciting to finally have a Sephora, and we have an Ulta now too! I'm still not sure we can get the F&F discount in the store though.


 
I love it! We finally are getting good stores! I went to Ulta the other day and was overwhelmed!! I went to the Sephora on opening day and it was insane so I went back the next day and it was almost empty!!


----------



## merekat703

I believe I got the email last year on the day it started and than a reminder later on. It had a print out for instore.


----------



## snoozepig

Hasn't it in past years that it was just one code that was valid for everyone for a specified period of time? I don't remember having to wait for an email for an exclusive code. Not sure about the stores as my orders were above the $50 minimum needed for free shipping.


----------



## gre8dane

^ Although I received emails about everything else, I NEVER received an email from Sephora ref FF sale.  I simply used the code posted here on TPF and it was good. 

So, I have a code and I plan to apply it on Thursday!


----------



## kenseysimone

I'm excited, we're finally getting a sephora that is decently close. But it doesn't open until the 29th. Now I just need an ulta.


----------



## ms-whitney

aes1783 said:


> So I was in a Sephora store last night and asked one of the sales people  when the F&F starts and she said this Friday, 10/22.
> 
> The thing I'm confused about (as I've never known about/participated in), is whether you can go online and order with a special code, or if you need to receive an email, or just need to simply go into the store during a specific time frame, etc. I wish I would have read this thread yesterday prior to going and I would have asked the woman for more specifics. I really want 20% off!



this time around its funny/weird! in the past i've gotten the actual post card (so pretty) from a friend who worked for sephora/eluxury (thats how long ago it was) so she gave them to me..

recently i haven't used it but i did plan on using the code online thats given here since i primarily order online to get the free samples :shame:

now this employee gave me a small print out coupon like (not at all like the post cards i've received in the past, its something you can print off your computer and printer at home) and took my name/number and i didn't specify a time but its on the card..

i am planning to do both, pick up a bit in person but the bulk of my order will be online so i get the free samples..i feel bad not purchasing from the b&m in my city though, they're really nice.


----------



## VanessaJean

So sad that I can't get this in Canada.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

ILuvShopping, wow I didn't even think of that!! 
Thank you for the tip


----------



## emcosmo1639

Ok, so I'm a bit confused.  Do we know exactly when this starts?  Is it midnight Friday morn? (aka late thurs night?)  I sure hope so because I have a flight early fri morn and wont be able to do any shopping online again until sunday night 

Also, is it a one time use code?  That would suck because I normally break mine up into several orders.


----------



## ILuvShopping

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok, so I'm a bit confused.  Do we know exactly when this starts?  Is it midnight Friday morn? (aka late thurs night?)  I sure hope so because I have a flight early fri morn and wont be able to do any shopping online again until sunday night
> 
> Also, is it a one time use code?  That would suck because I normally break mine up into several orders.




it should start 12:00 am on the west coast on the 22nd.  So 3 am EST on the 22nd (if i have my time zones correct) 

last year it started on a weekday because i remember getting up super duper early even though i had to work, but then ended up having to complete my order at work anyways because the site crashed right when the sale started.
so kinda stokked it's starting on a friday night, for some reason i thought it started tomorrow and i'll be occupied almost all day with work stuff!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Pinkpuff09 said:


> ILuvShopping, wow I didn't even think of that!!
> Thank you for the tip



i didn't either before then - i just had a lightbulb moment lol


----------



## choozen1ne

I think I may get the GHD -I have been wanting one forever and  this would be perfect time to get it too


----------



## emcosmo1639

ILuvShopping said:


> it should start 12:00 am on the west coast on the 22nd.  So 3 am EST on the 22nd (if i have my time zones correct)
> 
> last year it started on a weekday because i remember getting up super duper early even though i had to work, but then ended up having to complete my order at work anyways because the site crashed right when the sale started.
> so kinda stokked it's starting on a friday night, for some reason i thought it started tomorrow and i'll be occupied almost all day with work stuff!



So it's late friday night, not late thurs night??  darn it!  I wont be able to place any orders until sun night...oh well...you ladies better not be stealing everything I want


----------



## kenseysimone

I'm excited it's starting Friday night because it's payday! And I just got promoted! I think I might have to make 2 orders though, one this friday and one next. I have so many things I want to buy!


----------



## momof2nuts

This sale is on now , I just placed my order . I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this board, I have really learned alot .


	Smashbox Jet Set Waterproof Eye Liner in Starstruck ($22 Value) - Starstruck 	1279785 	$5.00 	2   	$10.00 	
	beautyblender beautyblender® Duo Set ($43.90 Value) - beautyblender Duo Set 	1151919 	$39.95 	1   	$39.95 	
	Jack Black Intense Therapy Lip Balm SPF 25 - 0.25 oz Lemon & Chamomile 	1099829 	$7.00 	1   	$7.00 	
	Sample - Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde & Space Cowboy 	1265966 	$0.00 	1   	$0.00 	
	Sample - Ralph Lauren Polo Blue Eau de Toilette - 0.05 oz 	782730 	$0.00 	1   	$0.00 	
	Sample - Dr. Brandt Skincare pores no more anti-aging mattifying lotion - 0.068 oz 	1273705 	$0.00 	1   	$0.00 	
	FREE 100-POINT PERK - Jack Black Supreme Cream Triple Cushion Shave Lather - 0.5 oz 	1282722 	$0.00 	1   	$0.00 	







Merchandise Subtotal 	$56.95 	
Promotional Credit 	$11.39 	
Merchandise Total 	$45.56 	
Gift Wrap Total 	$0.00 	
Shipping & Handling 	$0.00 	
(more info) Tax 	$3.19 	
Order Total 	$48.75 	
Total Charged to Credit Card 	$48.75 	
You will receive an email order confirmation. We will email you again once your order has been shipped (with a Tracking number if applicable).


----------



## sun.shyne

_Just tried to use the F&F code and it worked!!_


----------



## sadiarmg

^ did you use FF2010?


----------



## lolitablue

sadiarmg said:


> ^ did you use FF2010?


 
Yes! That is the code! It works!!


----------



## gia6211

It worked for me too!


----------



## terebina786

Does anyone know if the F&F also happens in Canada?


----------



## ellacoach

^ I don't believe it's in Canada.

I just used it and purchashed my GHD!!


----------



## lolitablue

OHH!! I am so excited!! Placed three different orders!! Added to my Insider perks and got the Ole Henrikssen (sp?) products that I have been wanting to try!!

Love it!!


----------



## emmyt1127

The code works for me too!


----------



## ambicion6

yep me too! just hauled
Urban Decay 24/7 Jackpot   
 DDF Aloe Toning Complex (2 of them!) 
 Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish Pressed Powder - Basic Brown  
 Calvin Klein euphoria (2 of them!) 
 Marc Jacobs Perfume  
 Dior J'adore 

about $500 but i saved $95 so well worth it and i got the 500 point item which was the 
Bare Escentuals Mighty Fine Collection

I really wanted a clarisonic too but I am limited to the essentials.  I'll have to wait for that for another time. sigh.


----------



## klj

Worked for me...got all my stuff


----------



## it'sanaddiction

If I hadn't checked this thread, I would have waited until tomorrow and might have missed out on some items. I purchased 3 Christmas gifts:

T3 Featherweight Golden Glow Set 
Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil Mini Refillable Buffing Brush
SEPHORA COLLECTION Bling Beauty-To-Go Brush Set 

I may make more purchases for myself later, hehe!


----------



## aes1783

Anyone know when the sale goes til?


----------



## sixela

So bummed that I didn't get an email. Because I would love to be able to go to the store and buy some things. I always like to try out new things at the store first. 

But I guess I can use the code for buying things I always use~ thank you all~


----------



## lolitablue

aes1783 said:


> anyone know when the sale goes til?


 

11/3.


----------



## klj

^ ^They will probably send one out....


----------



## Kansashalo

I just placed my order and it went through!   I stocked up on my MUFE favs and also got the 500 point perk Buxom set too!


----------



## luvhautecouture

I used the code online and it worked!  A few things were OOS online, so I'm going to need to go to the store!  WOnder if they'll honor F&F today??


----------



## ILuvShopping

whoo hooo! this is exciting! too bad i can do my order yet (working).
very exciting that it started today though!
i wonder if they save cc info on accounts... maybe i'll go try and see


----------



## Iluvbags

Kansashalo said:


> I just placed my order and it went through!  I stocked up on my MUFE favs and also got the 500 point perk Buxom set too!


 
What does the 500 perk set look like?  Anyone have a pic?


----------



## Kansashalo

Iluvbags said:


> What does the 500 perk set look like? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## misstgoofy

Code worked! Just placed my order. Didn't want to take a chance on the UDPP running out of stock  Too bad still no Naked palette :cry: COME ONNNNNN


----------



## NYCBelle

I want that Naked palette! seriously how long does it take to package up some eyeshadow????


----------



## GingerSnap527

I know!!! I ordered just enough to get free shipping and left some things on the wait list in the hopes that I can order the Naked palette!


----------



## Iluvbags

Kansashalo said:


>


 

wow that pretty nice!  A full sized Buxom.  The last two 500 point perks that I cashed in were trial sizes


----------



## kenseysimone

Totally buying some things when I get paid at 12am tonight.


----------



## pupeluv

My first little order:

 Smashbox Jet Set Waterproof Eye Liner in Starstruck ($22 Value) - Starstruck  1279785 $5.00 1   $5.00  



 Cover FX Setting FX ($16 Value) - Setting FX  1250844 $8.00 1   $8.00  



 MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation - 117 Marble  1096916 $40.00 1   $40.00  



 Sample - Jurlique Balancing Day Care Cream - 0.1 oz  1257823 $0.00 1   $0.00  



 Sample - Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde & Space Cowboy  1265966 $0.00 1   $0.00  



 Sample - Dr. Brandt Skincare pores no more anti-aging mattifying lotion - 0.068 oz  1273705 $0.00 1   $0.00  


I felt like I had to get some little fill in items to get the free shipping, I hope I like the foundation..if not I can always exchange/return, thank goodness they are good about stuff like that.


----------



## yoglood

YAY! Got my order in


----------



## smartandfab

Anyone know if the FF is also in store?


----------



## PoshPoet

Got my first order in of essentials I needed and the Nars that was actually sold out last week:

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo With Oat Milk 
Boscia Normal To Dry Kit ($61 value) - Normal To Dry Kit 
NARS Orgasm Lust Lip and Cheek Set  	

I'm gonna go in to try the Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder today or tomorrow, and confirm I like at least half those 24/7 Pencils, plus compare the Acai to Cherry Stila Stain. I'll easily get a second order out of this sale!


----------



## Oogolly

woo! time to shop!


----------



## eorchid

AH! You guys are such a bad influence! Here's what I got:
10969241$40.00 $40.00 MAKE UP FOR EVER/HD Invisible Cover Foundation/118 Flesh 
12299051$29.00 $29.00 MAKE UP FOR EVER/HD Complexion Travel Kit ($40 Value)/HD Complexion Travel Kit 
12817241$0.00 $0.00 Sample/Hampton Sun SPF 15 Super Hydrating Face Cream - 0.068 oz 
12338991$0.00 $0.00 Sample/Dior Hydra Life Skin Energizer Pro-Youth Hydrating Serum - 0.06 oz 
12737051$0.00 $0.00 Sample/Dr. Brandt Skincare pores no more anti-aging mattifying lotion - 0.068 oz


----------



## merekat703

I ordered some of the Philosophy gift sets!! Saved $12.00


----------



## lolitablue

I wonder if they are planning to announce it!! Not that we needed to know but it is interesting how this is more a word of mouth and it works!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wasn't it last year the site crashed?! They probably don't want everyone to know about it at the same time!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Maybe they are counting how many Naked palettes they have...wishful thinking, I know!


----------



## katrin

^ lol i have my eye on that too but i don't think i should get my hopes up.. this item is so popular!

i placed my first order this morning... debating on a second order!

i was a little disappointed they removed the last of the shu uemura products for this sale. i planned to purchase one w/ the F&F discount but now it's not on the site.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

very happy that i got paid today. placing order tonight!


----------



## klj

This is what I got~
Frederic Fekkai/Au Naturel Dry Shampoo/2.9 oz
Bare Escentuals/bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation/Medium Beige	
Jonathan Product/Dirt Texturizing Paste	
Laura Mercier/Caviar Eye Liner/Chestnut
Philosophy/Pure Grace Foaming Bath and Shower Cream/24 oz	
Sample/Stila One Step Makeup Foundation in Dark - 0.02 oz


----------



## Kansashalo

Iluvbags said:


> wow that pretty nice! A full sized Buxom. The last two 500 point perks that I cashed in were trial sizes


 
I hear ya.  I had been holding out for something better too so when I saw this, I took it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I'm so glad I checked here!  I was bummed because I'm traveling all weekend and didn't think I'd be able to purchase until monday.  But I just placed several orders!  I got my clarisonic, a blow dryer, some bobbi brown, Nars, Philosophy and more...I spent a fortune but saved a ton!  Now I just need that naked palette to be restocked and Ill be thrilled! 

Props to you ladies for seeing the code worked early!


----------



## bisbee

Just placed my first order...I'm sure it won't be the only one. I had intended to order the lightest color of the new Laura Mercier Creme foundation...I have the second lightest, which I love, but wanted the lighter color for winter. Of course, they don't carry it online...

I ordered:
Givenchy Le Prisme Eyeshadow Quartet - Khaki Egerie
Ouidad Climate Control Heat & Humidity Gel
Philosophy The Micridelivery Peel
500-point perk - Bare Escentuals Mighty Fine Collection

Woo hoo!


----------



## krazydaisy

smartandfab said:


> Anyone know if the FF is also in store?



It is not available in stores


----------



## ellacoach

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm so glad I checked here! I was bummed because I'm traveling all weekend and didn't think I'd be able to purchase until monday. But I just placed several orders! I got my clarisonic, a blow dryer, some bobbi brown, Nars, Philosophy and more...I spent a fortune but saved a ton! Now I just need that naked palette to be restocked and Ill be thrilled!
> 
> Props to you ladies for seeing the code worked early!


 
I noticed on the site today that you can put your email address and Sephora will notify you when the NP is back in stock! However long that may be!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

w00t!  Got my KVD traincase, SfOPI in 212, and KVD smokey eye primer.


----------



## love2shop_26

smartandfab said:


> Anyone know if the FF is also in store?






krazydaisy said:


> It is not available in stores



It's available in store *tomorrow 10/22*


----------



## MM83

love2shop_26 said:


> It's available in store *tomorrow 10/22*



Is that date only in select stores? My SA told me the 31st...with an invite, which I got.


----------



## j9g8rchic

MM83 how did you get an invite?


----------



## lawchick

I ordered this morning to avoid items selling out.  I was in a rush and didn't think to break it up into two orders so I could get free shipping and more samples on 2 orders instead of one big one.  Here is my order. 

 LORAC Double Feature - DF 2  1100031 $24.00 1   $24.00   
 Fresh Cannabis Santal Eau de Parfum To Go - 1 oz Eau de Parfum Spray  1236850 $32.00 1   $32.00   
 NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - Stromboli  1202258 $42.00 1   $42.00   
 Clinique All About Eyes - 0.5 oz  126581 $28.50 1   $28.50  
 Yves Saint Laurent ROUGE VOLUPTÉ
Silky Sensual Radiant Lipstick SPF 15 - 4 Sweet Honey  1120294 $34.00 1   $34.00  
 Philosophy Pure Grace Foaming Bath and Shower Cream - 24 oz  1058155 $30.00 1   $30.00   
 Philosophy Melting Marshmallow&#8482; Shampoo, Shower Gel & Bubble Bath - 16 oz  1298819 $16.00 1   $16.00   
 Sample - Hampton Sun SPF 15 Super Hydrating Face Cream - 0.068 oz  1281724 $0.00 1   $0.00   
 Sample - Jurlique Balancing Day Care Cream - 0.1 oz  1257823 $0.00 1   $0.00   
 Sample - Narciso Rodriguez for her Eau de Toilette - 0.04 oz  867101 $0.00 1   $0.00 

Yay!


----------



## MM83

j9g8rchic said:


> MM83 how did you get an invite?



My SA gave me a card (that she had written my list of wants on) and wrote her name on it. She told me to come in on the 31st and tell them that she sent me. It wasn't an official invite card.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Order #1 (hopefully some more purchases follow)

534628 1 $26.00  $26.00  Lancome/BI-FACIL - Double-Action Eye Makeup Remover/4.2 Fl. Oz.  
705988 1 $10.00  $10.00  Philosophy/Purity Made Simple To Go/3 oz  
126581 1 $28.50  $28.50  Clinique/All About Eyes/0.5 oz  
1104124 1 $8.00  $8.00  SEPHORA COLLECTION/Glass Nail Files/Pink  
867101 1 $0.00  $0.00  Sample/Narciso Rodriguez for her Eau de Toilette - 0.04 oz  
1265966 1 $0.00  $0.00  Sample/Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde & Space Cowboy  
1233899 1 $0.00  $0.00  Sample/Dior Hydra Life Skin Energizer Pro-Youth Hydrating Serum - 0.06 oz


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Oh Wow! Already started? But I wil wait until Nov to do the purchase anyway. I am on a $150 challenge this month for all expenses of two, including foods, gasoline, grocieries, entertainment and unfortunately, including makeup. Just got to resist strong with this temptation now. I believe the stuffs I want will not be Out Of Stock since they are not the super popular items. 

Happy shopping ladies, I will just enjoy reading your hauls here for the time being.


----------



## misstgoofy

bisbee said:


> Just placed my first order...I'm sure it won't be the only one. I had intended to order the lightest color of the new Laura Mercier Creme foundation...I have the second lightest, which I love, but wanted the lighter color for winter. Of course, they don't carry it online...
> 
> I ordered:
> Givenchy Le Prisme Eyeshadow Quartet - Khaki Egerie
> Ouidad Climate Control Heat & Humidity Gel
> Philosophy The Micridelivery Peel
> 500-point perk - Bare Escentuals Mighty Fine Collection
> 
> Woo hoo!


 
Why don't you buy whatever shade they have and make an exchange in stores? Would that work?


----------



## boston girl

Thank you all for the F&F information! If I wasn't following this thread, I never would have known about the sale. I never got notice from Sephora. I would have thought they'd at least send invites to VIBs. Anywho, here's what I got, most I needed, some I want to try since it's on sale (I went kinda crazy... but, it's my early Christmas gift):

Buxom/Buxom Lips/Krystal
Clinique/Take The Day Off Makeup Remover
Dior/Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Makeup SPF 10
Clarins/Beauty Flash Balm
Caudalie/Pulpe Vitaminée Eye and Lip Cream
Urban Decay/Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size
Clarisonic/Replacement Brush Heads
LAVANILA/The Healthy Deodorant
Buxom/Buxom Lips/Dolly
Shiseido/Ultimate Sun Protection Cream For Face SPF 55 PA+++
Shiseido/Sun Protection Lip Treatment SPF 36 PA++
Dior/Diorskin Nude Skin Perfecting Hydrating Concealer
Buxom/Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Stick/San Francisco
Jack Black/Performance Remedy Oil-Free Sun Guard SPF 45
Buxom/Buxom Lips/Dani
REN/Frankincense And Boswellia Serrata Revitalising Night Cream
Sample/SEPHORA COLLECTION Colorful Mono Eyeshadow
Sample/Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow
Sample/Dr. Brandt Skincare pores no more anti-aging mattifying lotion
Skincare Challenge Reward/Perricone MD Face Finishing Moisturizer


----------



## alexandra28

The code FF2010 worked for me too!!! I did my first order. Thinking about ordering a few more things...


----------



## shopgirl1010

Will Sephora email the store invite this year?


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Worked for me! im thinking of my 2nd order now


----------



## leggeks

Don't forget to use your credit card rewards link if you have one!  I earn 7pt/$1 on sephora with mine. 
Or use your mr. rebates link!


----------



## exotikittenx

Made an order!


Fresh Creme Ancienne 1 oz.  
Nars The Multiple in Orgasm
YSL Golden Gloss in Golden Praline #2

Some perfume samples

The Buxom 500 point bonus gift (Yikes!) lol... but this looks like a pretty nice set.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I'm been fiending for an in-store coupon to use, and when I went into Sephora to play with things and narrow down the list, the items I want weren't even in store. So it's an online order for me.


----------



## smurfet

boston girl said:


> Thank you all for the F&F information! If I wasn't following this thread, I never would have known about the sale. I never got notice from Sephora. I would have thought they'd at least send invites to VIBs. Anywho, here's what I got, most I needed, some I want to try since it's on sale (I went kinda crazy... but, it's my early Christmas gift):
> 
> Buxom/Buxom Lips/Krystal
> Clinique/Take The Day Off Makeup Remover
> Dior/Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Makeup SPF 10
> Clarins/Beauty Flash Balm
> Caudalie/Pulpe Vitaminée Eye and Lip Cream
> Urban Decay/Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size
> Clarisonic/Replacement Brush Heads
> LAVANILA/The Healthy Deodorant
> Buxom/Buxom Lips/Dolly
> Shiseido/Ultimate Sun Protection Cream For Face SPF 55 PA+++
> Shiseido/Sun Protection Lip Treatment SPF 36 PA++
> Dior/Diorskin Nude Skin Perfecting Hydrating Concealer
> Buxom/Buxom Big & Healthy Lip Stick/San Francisco
> Jack Black/Performance Remedy Oil-Free Sun Guard SPF 45
> Buxom/Buxom Lips/Dani
> REN/Frankincense And Boswellia Serrata Revitalising Night Cream
> Sample/SEPHORA COLLECTION Colorful Mono Eyeshadow
> Sample/Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow
> Sample/Dr. Brandt Skincare pores no more anti-aging mattifying lotion
> Skincare Challenge Reward/Perricone MD Face Finishing Moisturizer


 
This is a terrific list.  Gives me some good ideas.


----------



## ms-whitney

^________________^ ordered today, and went in and brought some stuff too that couldn't wait--turns out they will honor it regardless.


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone from Canada try the code?


----------



## kenseysimone

MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microfinish Powder - 0.35 oz 
MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Invisible Cover Foundation - 115 Ivory 
Sample - SEPHORA COLLECTION Colorful Mono Eyeshadow - Brown Harmony 
Sample - Narciso Rodriguez for her Eau de Toilette - 0.04 oz
Sample - Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde & Space Cowboy 

Total Charged to Credit Card 	$60.48

Now I have to decide when I'm going to purchase my MUFE elixir and NARS highlighting/bronzing blush duo. I don't know if I can hold out until next Friday when I get paid again.


----------



## smurfet

^ I love the MUFE elixir.  It's one of the things I bought with the F&F discount.


----------



## mistikat

VanessaJean said:


> Anyone from Canada try the code?


 
Yes - it doesn't work. Says it's good in the US only. Extremely disappointing.


----------



## krazydaisy

I am planning my order now!


----------



## kenseysimone

smurfet said:


> ^ I love the MUFE elixir.  It's one of the things I bought with the F&F discount.



That's good to hear! Now I just have to hope that the foundation shade I bought isn't too light.


----------



## chelle232

I can't decide on what foundation to get and it's holding me up from placing an order! I want to try something new since I'm still searching for my HG. I'm torn between Bare Essentuals, Bobbi Brown and Dior. Anyone want to share their opinion on these?


----------



## VanessaJean




----------



## cheburashka

chelle232 said:


> I can't decide on what foundation to get and it's holding me up from placing an order! I want to try something new since I'm still searching for my HG. I'm torn between Bare Essentuals, Bobbi Brown and Dior. Anyone want to share their opinion on these?


 

It's hard to give an opinion and advice without knowing what you are looking for. Depends on what formula you are looking for and what you want that foundation to achieve - even within a single brand like Dior, there is a formulation formula I absolutely hate and threw away a bottle before I was even half way through and some that I love and have repurchased for years. Just depends on what you want - each brand has its gems and it failures.


----------



## pupeluv

chelle232 I'm also on my hg foundation hunt. I agree with cheburaska it really depends on so many factors of the texture/finish, liquid, powder, skin type and etc. I ordered the MUFE hd now I'm thinking I possibly should have gotten the face and body and they don't seem to have my shade in the Mat Velvet...ugh..but the good part is that it is exchangeable/returnable, Good Luck.


----------



## Iluvbags

GAH!  I really don't know what to get.  I don't NEED anything but I WANT everything


----------



## choozen1ne

So I think i am going to get a GHD - 
what is the difference with the professional and classic styler ? anyone think I will be disappointed if I get the classic one ?


----------



## thegoreprincess

Got Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough and some random nail polish to get free shipping! I'm already thinking about another order and going into Sephora. Got some store credit that needs using...


----------



## chelle232

cheburaska and pupeluv- thanks for your imput. Overall I'm looking for something with medium coverage.  Something that  can just even out my skin and cover occasional breakouts. I think I just may pick one to try it out. It's 20% off afterall.


----------



## j9g8rchic

chelle - You might as well give a couple of them a try while it's 20% off and just return what you aren't happy with.  The return policy is one of the reasons I  Sephora so much.  I only wish MAC had a better return policy.  Theirs is just awful.


----------



## krazydaisy

thegoreprincess said:


> Got Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough and some random nail polish to get free shipping! I'm already thinking about another order and going into Sephora. Got some store credit that needs using...


I have store credit too, too bad we can't use it online anymore


----------



## unluckystars

must...spend...paycheck


----------



## canada's

VanessaJean said:


> Anyone from Canada try the code?



honestly, i don't ever remember an online F&F sephora code working in canada but they HAVE had F&F days in-store. i remember buying a bunch of nars shadows one year, but i don't think it was a fall/winter F&F...i think one year they had two sales and i was in canada in the late spring/early summer? i forget.


----------



## thegoreprincess

krazydaisy said:


> I have store credit too, too bad we can't use it online anymore



SERIOUSLY! I went to enter in the number and it said NO. Then I looked and it said in stores. It's just inconvenient. I have to drive an hour to go to a Sephora.


----------



## thegoreprincess

If you're in Canada, you could always try maybe shipping to a third party shipper type thing to get the 20% off? I don't know how it works, but it might be a way around it...


----------



## unluckystars

probably to ensure the credit is legit. employees could steal customers credit numbers and use it online and no one would know.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

chelle232 said:


> I can't decide on what foundation to get and it's holding me up from placing an order! I want to try something new since I'm still searching for my HG. I'm torn between Bare Essentuals, Bobbi Brown and Dior. Anyone want to share their opinion on these?



Are you looking for a compact foundation or a liquid?  I tend to like the one step compact formulations since they are super easy for me as I don't have a lot of time to spend on my makeup and hair these days.  If you are considering a compact, take a look at the Sephora Brand mineral compact foundation.  Coverage is good (buildable) and gives a nice flawless finish (I use a Kabuki brush to apply and just dust it on over primer).  Lasts pretty well and the colors are great...I'm tan most of the year and so I have a hard time finding the perfect shade but I was able to find a really good match.  I tried it out because its paraben free and got hooked.  I also love Bobbi Brown fwiw..I have the usual Asian yellow undertones and her shades are great!


----------



## glamourgirlpink

^^
Oh and forgot to add that I have clear, combination, super sensitive skin..I used to love the finish that Studio Fix gave but didn't like how it felt on my skin (too heavy..I don't wear a lot of makeup usually) and I couldn't find a perfect color.  This is the closest I've found so far without the elements of SF that I didn't like but with a flawless finish.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Thanks for the heads up on the code working early!  I got to stock up on all of my favorites and a few new things to try...I was super excited to get the Tarte eyeshadow/eyeliner kit...such a steal and I've been trying to buy mostly paraben free/natural which this is.  Super excited to get all of my new goodies!


----------



## bip71

There is no box for me to enter the code?


----------



## Kansashalo

Sooooo is it crazy that I'm already planning my 2nd order?


----------



## thegoreprincess

bip71 said:


> There is no box for me to enter the code?



It's right before you complete check out.


----------



## kenseysimone

Kansashalo said:


> Sooooo is it crazy that I'm already planning my 2nd order?



I already planned mine! I just need to decide when I'm going to send it through.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I placed my order today as well! ^.^

Philosophy Apricots and Cream Shampoo, Shower Gel & Bubble Bath - 16 oz	
Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol III
Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation - Beige Ivory
Bare Escentuals bareVitamins Prime Time - 1 oz	
Sample - Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde & Space Cowboy	
Sample - Tocca Giulietta Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz


----------



## choozen1ne

I ordered the GHD and the MUFE quad and I am going to order more just not sure what though I have a about ten things in my shopping cart


----------



## Chanel Angel

just placed 2 orders. shiseido eye cream, 2 nail polishes, a bobbi brown lipstick, mufe eye makeup remover, and a few other items.  all impulse buys. ugh


----------



## Suzzeee

Finally got the darned code to work - got my order placed and a few Xmas gifts bought!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Has anyone received the in-store coupon?


----------



## prepstax3

Does anyone know how to get this to work in store??


----------



## sixela

LoveMyMarc said:


> Has anyone received the in-store coupon?


 


prepstax3 said:


> Does anyone know how to get this to work in store??


 
Some people have gotten emails to print I guess? But no one's willing to post them here. I'm trying to get my hands on one too so I can go to the store. I'm thinking maybe they are email specific so if they post it and it gets used, they won't be able to use it themselves? Can anyone verify that?


----------



## LAJUKU

Not sure if this has been posted yet but *FF2010* is the code for 20% off, + 3 free samples, and free shipping if your order is $50 or more.


----------



## Needanotherbag

sixela said:


> Some people have gotten emails to print I guess? But no one's willing to post them here. I'm trying to get my hands on one too so I can go to the store. I'm thinking maybe they are email specific so if they post it and it gets used, they won't be able to use it themselves? Can anyone verify that?



They were code specific in the past, so I doubt many will want to post them.


----------



## Sina3

I went to the store yesterday and asked about the sale, they told me it is starting today, Friday, and to watch for an email that I need to bring. nothing received so far ...


----------



## dk2504

I was at my Sephora yesterday and I was told that the sale starts in-store today. The associate told me, however, that the in-store discount only applies if you received an actual card and the email only applies to online purchases


----------



## nviedprincess

For those of you that want to buy in store. What I did last year is go to the store, tell them what I want, and then ask if I could get the friends and fam in-store. They generally say yes. If they say no (happened to a friend of mine) just say Oh well I'll just order it online since I have the code. They changed their minds on the spot.


----------



## Vinyl

nviedprincess said:


> For those of you that want to buy in store. What I did last year is go to the store, tell them what I want, and then ask if I could get the friends and fam in-store. They generally say yes. If they say no (happened to a friend of mine) just say Oh well I'll just order it online since I have the code. They changed their minds on the spot.



Maybe I should try this, although I really don't mind ordering online, haha.  Last year when I asked about the F&F in store & the employee told me I needed to have the printout, I just said, "Okay," and left.


----------



## sixela

nviedprincess said:


> For those of you that want to buy in store. What I did last year is go to the store, tell them what I want, and then ask if I could get the friends and fam in-store. They generally say yes. If they say no (happened to a friend of mine) just say Oh well I'll just order it online since I have the code. They changed their minds on the spot.


 
 Hmm...I shall try this out. Doesn't hurt to try right?! Plus I can go to the store and test all the stuff I want first and make a list.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

when does the ff end?


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

yay! placed my order last night and got:

Philosophy/The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash 
 Benefit Cosmetics/Speed Brow
 NARS/Lip Gloss/Super Orgasm


----------



## babyontheway

Has anyone received an email yet from Sephora announcing F&F?  I haven't, and even though I know the code, it makes me bitter they didn't send it to me


----------



## lolitablue

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> when does the ff end?


 

11/3

*Babyontheway*:no email for me!!

I did get an email that my orders were shipped yesterday!!!! Three orders, 9 samples!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

babyontheway said:


> Has anyone received an email yet from Sephora announcing F&F? I haven't, and even though I know the code, it makes me bitter they didn't send it to me


 
Nope.  I've been checking everyday.  A little annoying actually.


----------



## gga

Lurking in this forum has been really dangerous for my wallet.  I had a blast yesterday with the Sephora F and F deal.  I'm plotting another order, but I have a question.

This is the first time I've ever paid attention to Sephora's sales.  Do they offer the F and F discount once a year only, or do they offer this sale twice a year?

I am dying to know because it will impact what I buy.  I'd be inclined to stock up if it is going to be once a year.


----------



## prepstax3

I dunno if someone's already mentioned this, but I called my local Sephora and they said that to qualify for the in-store discount, an employee has to give you a postcard thingy with the coupon.  So you actually have to be a friend or family member of an employee, I guess 

EDIT: oops, I'm a dodo, it seems a bunch of people have already said this!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

prepstax3 said:


> I dunno if someone's already mentioned this, but I called my local Sephora and they said that to qualify for the in-store discount, an employee has to give you a postcard thingy with the coupon. So you actually have to be a friend or family member of an employee, I guess
> 
> EDIT: oops, I'm a dodo, it seems a bunch of people have already said this!


 

Wow! I'll make sure I go to look for the Sephora store's employee today. Thanks.


----------



## motubound

Just went in store at scp in socal and SA told me online only


----------



## lawchick

I just called my local store.  She said that the F&F event is literally for friends and family of employees.  The employees are given a limited number of people they can invite to use the discout and it is "very exclusive" in her words.  She said it is totally against policy to send it in email.  I had mentioned in the beginning of the call that I placed an olline order already but that I wnated to purchase more in the store but she asked me how I was able to get the discount and I didn't want to tell her so I changed the subject.  It's pretty common knowledge on the internet what the online code is.  I don't get how Sephora works this event AT ALL.  I guess I'll place my next order online.  I'm now worried about being hassled if I want to excheange items in the store and they look up my purchase history and see I used the FF code.  

Anyway, she also told me that they will be doing a separate promotional even that includes a discount (that she wouldn't disclose) around the holidays.  This event is for Beauty Insiders and VIBs. That event gets an email.


----------



## snoozepig

gga said:


> Lurking in this forum has been really dangerous for my wallet.  I had a blast yesterday with the Sephora F and F deal.  I'm plotting another order, but I have a question.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever paid attention to Sephora's sales.  Do they offer the F and F discount once a year only, or do they offer this sale twice a year?
> 
> I am dying to know because it will impact what I buy.  I'd be inclined to stock up if it is going to be once a year.



hmm, I think it's once a year thing. searched through past my RSS feeds and all of them were around this time of the year.


----------



## nviedprincess

I'm shocked! I mean I guess our store is fairly new so they do want to meet sales, but I literally went in no less than 6 times last year and had no problems each time with the code and I had already made an online purchase. I plan on heading over tomorrow bc I need to sit down and go through things, but I'll definitely report back as to if there was a change.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Guess I'll be placing my purchases online and guessing at the colors. At least Sephora has a great return policy.


----------



## luvhautecouture

That's annoying because the online store doesn't have everything in stock!  I wanted to be able to look for bobbi brown eyeliner in store


----------



## exotikittenx

Weird, because on Facebook, they posted the code for all to see!


----------



## shopgirl1010

I'm just going to get it from Nordstrom because they price match!


----------



## cheburashka

So far I bought  Guerlain aqua parer foundation and bobbi brown extra eye repair cream.  I am wondering what else to get ? I wanted to get J'adore perfume, but I have soooo much perfume, I can hardly justify this  purchase. Also, was thinking about getting clarisonic opal, but I already get botox, so getting anti-wrinkle device is kind of pointless.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

lawchick said:


> Anyway, she also told me that they will be doing a separate promotional even that includes a discount (that she wouldn't disclose) around the holidays.  This event is for Beauty Insiders and VIBs. That event gets an email.



IIRC, last year it was a $20  in store credit for VIB's.  I remember because I used it to buy the KVD gunmetal compact.

I can't believe that chick acted like this was SOOOO exclusive or some kind of secret and demanded to know where you got your code - it's all over the blogs and as has been mentioned before, ON THEIR FACEBOOK.  It's not like it's a freaking Illuminati Artifact Rummage Sale. People are nuts!


----------



## Kansashalo

I don't get this either (store vs. online ordering).  In person, it's "exclusive" but a free for all online?


----------



## cheburashka

BourgeoisStoner said:


> IIRC, last year it was a $20  in store credit for VIB's.  I remember because I used it to buy the KVD gunmetal compact.
> 
> I can't believe that chick acted like this was SOOOO exclusive or some kind of secret and demanded to know where you got your code - it's all over the blogs and as has been mentioned before, ON THEIR FACEBOOK.  It's not like it's a freaking Illuminati Artifact Rummage Sale. People are nuts!



I agree that sales rep was WAY out of line, Her attitude is appalling, sorry you had to go through this lawchick. 


Question : has anyone tried perricone cold plasma ? I am thinking about buying it since I need a new face cream but still in the fence. Is it worth the price ?


----------



## ShkBass

No email for me, but placed my order online.

I got:
Amazing cosmetics concealer
Dior lash serum


----------



## skimmy

finally came across it on the website...which clearly states it's online only.

http://www.sephora.com/go/sephorafriendsandfamily

i could have SWORN i got an email last year for F&F...?


----------



## boston girl

I stopped by my local Sephora today to see what the colors I bought online will look like in person. A SA stopped by and asked me if I needed help, and I asked her if I can use the F&F in-store. At first she said no, then she went to ask her manager, and the manager said no. Then the SA came back and told me she'd give me one of 'her' cards so I could get the discount. She was very helpful, and because of this, I ended up buying MORE in addition to what I had already ordered online. When I went up to the register to make my purchase, the cashier told me it was the first card she'd seen and she didn't even know how to ring the purchase up.


----------



## MM83

BourgeoisStoner said:


> IIRC, last year it was a $20  in store credit for VIB's.  I remember because I used it to buy the KVD gunmetal compact.
> 
> I can't believe that chick acted like this was SOOOO exclusive or some kind of secret and demanded to know where you got your code - it's all over the blogs and as has been mentioned before, ON THEIR FACEBOOK. *It's not like it's a freaking Illuminati Artifact Rummage Sale. *People are nuts!



LMAO. 

When I got my invite, she whispered it, like it was some kind of secret. I've had some issues with this particular SA, so I'll be curious if it even works out.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I just placed my order today! Here's what I got:
NARS Coconut Grove ES
Stila Cloud ES w/ Pan
Strawberry Salve
Kinerase Eye Cream


----------



## ellacoach

I reeeeallly want to place another order...I want a bottle of Fresh Pink Jasmine fragrance.


----------



## krazydaisy

I'm still trying to control myself


----------



## ILuvShopping

went to my local sephora just to see if they would honor the F&F. i was browsing around when one SA came up and asked if i needed help. i asked her "are you guys honoring the friends and family sale in store?" and she smiled and said "yep!" so then i wandered around and got my things and then went up to the check out. another SA rang me out and i said "i was told that you guys are honoring the F&F sale" and she hesitantly and quietly said "yes......." and then said "did you bring the print out?" and i said no and she just said "ok"
so i was able to get the discount anyways, but there must be an email out there somewhere. 

I only got my MUFE foundation and the new UDPP. got some samples of new hair serum to try so once i see if i like either of them then i'll probably purchase that and my urban decay eyeliner online.

and it turns out i have like 1200 BI points lol   but my sephora only had some sephora set for the 500 but I got some hair stuff for 100 points.


----------



## kenseysimone

Okay. I'm giving in and placing another order tonight. I think I deserve it for getting a promotion @ my job.


----------



## ILuvShopping

thegoreprincess said:


> If you're in Canada, you could always try maybe shipping to a third party shipper type thing to get the 20% off? I don't know how it works, but it might be a way around it...



i think i remember someone last year who was from canada but she had a mailbox on the US side to ship to. but because her CC was canadian they will wouldn't give her the F&F discount even though she was mailing to a US address. 



gga said:


> Lurking in this forum has been really dangerous for my wallet.  I had a blast yesterday with the Sephora F and F deal.  I'm plotting another order, but I have a question.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever paid attention to Sephora's sales.  Do they offer the F and F discount once a year only, or do they offer this sale twice a year?
> 
> I am dying to know because it will impact what I buy.  I'd be inclined to stock up if it is going to be once a year.



they're only once a year, usually november i think but this year it's early


----------



## boston girl

I felt sorry for the other 8 people in line with me at my Sephora who had no idea there was a sale in progress. I thought it a little bit of a bummer that they secretly give out cards to some, while everyone else around the store was paying full price... I wasn't going to say anything tho, I felt it wasn't my business or place to do so.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Seems just a little shady...like if you are going to blast to the world via social networks about the sale, you can at least honor it if someone mentions it in the store.

There needs to be a secret F&F handshake or something, lol.

Also, how long does it take for beauty points to get put into the account? Just placed my order yesterday, but was wondering.


----------



## merekat703

I don't remember it being so secretive in the pass years. Strange. I just used the code online to bypass the instore hassel.


----------



## lawchick

skimmy said:


> finally came across it on the website...which clearly states it's online only.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/go/sephorafriendsandfamily
> 
> i could have SWORN i got an email last year for F&F...?



HAHAHA!!  I can't believe how disorganiized this sale is and that the store employees aren't even educated enough to know that it is for anyone that finds their ads for the FF code online but fir online use only.  Sheesh!  I guess for in store shopping it is for friends and family but online it's for anyone???  That makes no sense at all.


----------



## ms-whitney

in the past its been discreet! at least at my local sephora! this time around--not so much. i already placed my order of skincare stuff online (cleanser, moisturizer, toner and mask) plus some mascara but wanted to test the eyeliners in person.  i browsed around and they were having some people from SUPER give out free....er.....facial? or testing out their stuff..some lady approached me while i was looking over some eye cream and asked if i wanted to try..wasn't bad but wasn't impressed enough to buy but i didn't want to say so in her face..

so she goes, cos she sees i'm hesitant, i think she thinks cos of the price. "did you hear about the friends and family discount? you can totally save with it!"

i guess its open at some stores and not at others?

walked out with some brushes, two eyeliner (am thinking of whether i should get more online now that i've seen it IRL..usually use chanel's which they don't carry) and some serum/lotions.


----------



## klj

merekat703 said:


> *I don't remember it being so secretive in the pass years. *Strange. I just used the code online to bypass the instore hassel.




Me neither..I think its just weird.


----------



## boston girl

Last year I just happened to be in the store on a day of the sale, total luck. 

There was a line of about 30 people and my mom asked someone why it was so busy. Only then did I know there was a sale. I had to mention it to the cashier, or I would have been one of the people paying full price. 

I suppose though, the idea of "Friends & Family" taken literally, would mean just that. I don't know anyone who works there, I guess I'm super lucky I got in on the sale! Once again, thanks to tPF!!


----------



## ilvoelv

I hate that Sephora doesn't advertise the F&F in store..


----------



## kenseysimone

2nd online purchase!
NARS Highlighting/Bronzing Blush Duo - Orgasm/Laguna 
MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Elixir 
Sample - SEPHORA COLLECTION Colorful Mono Eyeshadow - Brown Harmony
Sample - CHANEL CHANCE EAU FRAICHE Eau de Toilette
Sample - Benefit "Hello Flawless!" SPF 15 in "Me, Vain?" Champagne


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Man I have to figure out what I want... I am going to break it up since I have a 100$ redemption code from redeeming Discover rewards.  I want to get as many samples as possible of course


----------



## Luv n bags

I love Sephora F&F sale.  I ordered YSL Touche Eclat and two Dior mascaras.  Things I hate to pay full price for!


----------



## lawchick

I just ordered a Bobbi Brown shimmer brick and Angel perfume.

Now I want YSL Touch Eclat.  Thanks alot *tigertrixie*!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG so glad for this promo!  Got some Lancome hypnose drama mascara, a set of UD 24/7 liner pencils (lurve) and...a large tube of UDPP.  Yes, my friends, I have bashed UDPP for so many years and finally realized I'd been using it incorrectly!  Love it!!


----------



## Iluvbags

Pursegrrl said:


> OMG so glad for this promo! Got some Lancome hypnose drama mascara, a set of UD 24/7 liner pencils (lurve) and...a large tube of UDPP. Yes, my friends, I have bashed UDPP for so many years and finally realized I'd been using it incorrectly! Love it!!


 
yay welcome to the UDPP club!! I don't wear eyeshadow everyday but I love that stuff when I do!  How were you using it incorrectly before?

I read that the NARS primer is pretty good too.  I have a sample that I need to use


----------



## Pursegrrl

Iluvbags said:


> yay welcome to the UDPP club!! I don't wear eyeshadow everyday but I love that stuff when I do! *How were you using it incorrectly before?*
> 
> I read that the NARS primer is pretty good too. I have a sample that I need to use


 
I was likely putting it on too thick and just over bare eyelids, so it went on too sticky and didn't do its job.

I'm very pale so my eyelids are sheer with blue veins and all just under the surface.  So, I use a dab of my face foundation from lashes to brow plus a dusting of loose powder (MUFE HD is my current favorite), which is my current daily routine whether I'm just doing eyeliner or using a MAC paintpot. 

If I skip the MAC PP, THEN and only then I use a few dabs of UDPP and blend it in with my pinky finger before applying eyeshadow.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Iluvbags

Pursegrrl said:


> I was likely putting it on too thick and just over bare eyelids, so it went on too sticky and didn't do its job.
> 
> I'm very pale so my eyelids are sheer with blue veins and all just under the surface. So, I use a dab of my face foundation from lashes to brow plus a dusting of loose powder (MUFE HD is my current favorite), which is my current daily routine whether I'm just doing eyeliner or using a MAC paintpot.
> 
> If I skip the MAC PP, THEN and only then I use a few dabs of UDPP and blend it in with my pinky finger before applying eyeshadow.
> 
> XXXOO PG


----------



## Kansashalo

Yah! My first order arrives today!


----------



## pupeluv

I went to Sephora yesterday though I've already placed an order and thinking of another. While I was sampling the foundations an employee approached...which I was in there awhile before someone did which is unusual for them plus the store was practically empty, anyways she mentioned that there is a big event tomorrow and I said the Friends & Family sale, she had a look of shock and tight lip and said no there is a Halloween make up event and no more was mentioned about it and then she just rambled on. Don't they think if was mentioned that sales would increase, they would'nt lose that much, 1) sales tax eats up a big portion 2) there is such a product mark up.


----------



## GingerSnap527

The secrecy is insane. I hope to make it out to the store today, I wonder if the SAs will be as secretive.


----------



## novella

^^ I really don't understand the secrecy either. One would think advertising the Friends & Family event would do more good than harm. *Kanye shrug*

I placed my first order a couple of days ago and I'm already contemplating my second order. I'm trying to buy things that I need as opposed to want though. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for eye creams with SPF?


----------



## redrose000

Remember to get more cash back through ebate* and fatwall*** when placing online orders!


----------



## Michie757

i just placed my first order. I only really needed the dermadocter aint misbehaving and the beauty first aid beauty face cream


----------



## vhdos

redrose000 said:


> Remember to get more cash back through ebate* and fatwall*** when placing online orders!



Never heard of those.  What are they?


----------



## pupeluv

redrose000 said:


> Remember to get more cash back through ebate* and fatwall*** when placing online orders!


 

Bummer, when I went through a C.B. for my order the F&F was'nt listed...now it is, no C.B. for me


----------



## choozen1ne

that reminds me i wanted the NARS primer too


----------



## love2shop_26

vhdos said:


> Never heard of those.  What are they?



It's kinda like what Bing used to be; you got cash back if you shop thru their site.  With e_bates, there's a minimum rebate amount you need to have to get a check and it takes about 90 days.  I've never used the fatwall-et before so I don't know if they send you a check or deposit into you acct.

I ordered online yesterday but I also bought in store today.  I mentioned F/F to the manager and she asked me if I got the email.  I just said ya, but didn't print it. She went to the back to get the card for them to scan in.  They were definitely secretive about it.  They whispered so the other customers behind me and already at the counter didn't find out.


----------



## unluckystars

anyone who has recieved their package, did you need to sign for ups? i forgot i wont be home in the afternoon to sign! i hope they just leave it.


----------



## sweetart

I have never signed for my sephora packages.


I stopped by the store today and was told that unless you have a card from an employee, the sale is online only. Luckily, the SA gave me one of hers so I could get the new coach fragrance. 

I wonder why it's online only this time.


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ I know. It doesn't make any sense!


----------



## unluckystars

it may have been getting out of hand in stores last year, too crowded so maybe they are trying to keep the calm this year? its probably more cost effective as well. it would cost more to staff the stores and to restock the stores where as what we order online comes straight from the warehouse.


----------



## lawchick

I guess I can understand why it might be online only.  If one person uses the FF discount in the store without having a card, everyone should get it since it's not fair to the other people in the store that may not know.  I just think it's sort of stupid but I guess I can see why they do it that way.  Whoever is lucky enough to know about it can order from home without every single person in the stores hearing about it.  I can imaging the problems they would have if someone without a card was allowed to get 20% off at the register and the person next to them or behind them heard.  EVERYONE down the line would be demanding a discount too.


----------



## Kansashalo

Just thought I'd share my haul as well as the 500 point perk in case anyone is wondering what it looks like:

My haul:







The 500 point perk


----------



## love2shop_26

sweetart said:


> I have never signed for my sephora packages.
> 
> 
> I stopped by the store today and was told that unless you have a card from an employee, the sale is online only. Luckily, the SA gave me one of hers so I could get the new coach fragrance.
> 
> *I wonder why  online it'sonly this time.*



Well, I went in to the store and I was able to get the F/F just fine. I also stopped by another store on Thursday to ask when it was going to start in stores and they said Friday, so it's definitely not online only.


----------



## choozen1ne

I have to leave this thread I have the urge to buy more and I just downloaded the Sephora app the other day too - I must stop I am running out of room to store my make-up !


----------



## Dawnie30

I went to the store last night and didn't have any problems with using the F&F discount.  The SA said that a code was not necessary.  It all depends on the store and SA!


----------



## coutureddd

used the f&f discount in store at the sephora in union square (nyc). didn't need to show the coupon, just needed to mention it--but they were being semi-secretive about it.

picked up...

perfekt skin perfection gel in radiance
nars the multiple in south beach
sephora collection perfect ten brush set (the one for the breast cancer research foundation)

& i got a clinique sample pack of cleansers (liquid facial soap mild, clarifying lotion, dramatically different moisturizing lotion) and with my rewards i got boscia green tea blotting linens


----------



## GingerSnap527

I was thinking about getting that brush set! What do you think about it?


----------



## krazydaisy

choozen1ne said:


> I have to leave this thread I have the urge to buy more and I just downloaded the Sephora app the other day too - I must stop I am running out of room to store my make-up !


I downloaded the app. too, hopefully it won't put me in any trouble


----------



## coutureddd

GingerSnap527 said:


> I was thinking about getting that brush set! What do you think about it?



i thought it was a great deal for all those brushes (and there is a cute pink case). honestly the only brushes i had were some cheap ones that came in some gift with purchase thing--so let's just say i really needed these.


----------



## nviedprincess

I went in today

got a Clinique foundation, Lancome mascara, Urban Decay Shadow, Murad spot treatment, and a $5 philosophy body wash.

I wanted the Korres moisturizer that I usually use but they were all out so I may order that online. The SA did make me two of their largest tub worths of sample from the tester though.

I just mentioned it and they rung me up. She said there were cards but you don't scan it they just key in a code which they did no prob.


----------



## sadiarmg

so i went in yesterday and i made friends with a sales associate...you know i asked her some bs questions like 'which eyeliner is ....'  so she helped me out...and i was like 'oh! is there anyway i can get the 20% entire purchase today, even though i don't have a card'..she said 'sure! let me ask the boss to get an okay.'  

...and that's the way you do it...LOL

here's my haul

-philosophy vitamin c booster powder
-benetint in rose
-too faced primed & poreless
-buxom black eyeliner 
-rosebud salve strawberry

(presents for my secrets santa)
-sephora artist palette in cool
-1 oz. Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## lawchick

Placed my third order today for a bottle of Dior Addict.  I just tried it for the first time yesterday at Sephora and I am OBSESSED with it.  Or addicted?


----------



## j9g8rchic

Finally placed two orders.  Went to the store this weekend to test which eyeliner to get.  Can't wait for them to get here.  
I must stay away from this thread or I will want to buy more.


----------



## krazydaisy

Everyone loves Sephora's F&F so many orders are being placed


----------



## unluckystars

i cant wait untill my order gets here tomorrow! i ordered some new products to try


----------



## JSH812

I'm so boring. This time all I ordered was, a 2 pack of Clarisonic replacement heads (one for DH's Mia!) Bare Minerals foundation and the new Bliss perfume........


----------



## JSH812

Kansashalo said:


> Just thought I'd share my haul as well as the 500 point perk in case anyone is wondering what it looks like:
> 
> My haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 500 point perk



Dammit, why did I get the UD set last time? I would have much rather had the BE set!


----------



## Swanky

When does it end? I can't find my message on FB.


----------



## lulu212121

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> When does it end? I can't find my message on FB.


 
According to lolitablue in post #217 it ends 11/3.Can anyone else confirm?

 So, are they not going  to send emails for in store use this year?


----------



## aliceanna

Just ordered:

Jumbo Living Proof Straight Making No Frizz Styling Cream 
Clinique Pretty Day-into-Night Looks Palette
Smashbox Instant Eyes Shadow and Liner Palette
Philosophy Silent Night Lavender Bubble Bath
Philosophy Under the Mistletoe Lip Shine Set

. . . and a sample of YSL Touche Eclat (I am excited to see what the hype is all about!)


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> When does it end? I can't find my message on FB.



bump


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just got off the phone with Sephora, rep confirmed that the F&F ends 11/3.


----------



## Genti

Went into the White Plains Sephora and was told I needed the print out for the friends and family =(. Guess I'll have to try again. 

Friends and family ends 11/3


----------



## ellacoach

I called my Sephora store just now to see if they were honoring the F&F sale.

The SA that I spoke with said that they were, and when I asked her if I needed a print out or a card she sort of hesitated. I said that I didn't get one, and then she asked me if I knew anyone that worked there. I said no. She asked me how I heard of the sale and I said from a forum that I was a member of, and that I knew it took place every year because I buy stuff every year during F&F online. 

She said if I came in she would give me a card. So I'm going in at lunch to buy some more stuff !!


----------



## Swanky

It was posted to everyone that follows them on FB, it's hardly a secret! LOL!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Some don't have FB, so we have to reply on other "regular" communication from Sephora (like email, post cards...etc) which is the same response I gave to the lady on the phone this morning.

I mean if in my contact preferences for Sephora I've included my phone, email and signed up to receive info about new sales via post card mailings then why can't they use one of those forms of communication to get F&F to those loyal purchasers that might not be into all the new forms of social networking?... crazy...


----------



## Blondee178

I'm going to stop by a store today to check out some things I want b4 I order online. 

I want the Clairsonic MIA...figured now is the best time to get it. I've read really good reviews on it. Are there any exclusions with the F&F?


----------



## Swanky

I meant that all someone has to say is "I follow Sephora on FB, that's how I know about it."


----------



## Lola

I just placed an order: 

YSL Holiday set (Rouge Pur Lipstick, Touche Eclat, mascara, eyeliner, evening bag with mirror)
Urban Decay Book of Shadows III
Benefit Value set (Coralista blush, mascara, Eye Bright pencil, face primer)
Skyn eye cream
Korres Wild Rose skin care set
Peter Thomas Roth Eye Set (eye growth serum, mascara, concealer, eye cream)
Boscia Oil free skincare set

Free Fresh Soy moisturizer as part of the skincare challenge promo


----------



## ms-whitney

ahhhhhh couldn't resist, had to add more  before the 20% expires.

added the holiday eyeshadow palette frm dior (always a sucker for the special mini set they have) as well as the red patent zip around--almost added http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P275719&categoryId=RPYMAL&shouldPaginate=# but i don't think i like the hand clutch look on outside as much..though the colors inside are nice..i don't need all three..............i think :shame:

also got the new opi red colour that is available only to insiders now? hopefully irl it looks good.

am thinking if i really need to stock up on scents or can wait till next year.

only sad thing is that using the promo code ff2010 i couldn't use promo codes to add stuff (like when i got the dior mascara, to get the mini version)


----------



## Sunshine

There is a code posted in Deals ands Steals that I used last night.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Here's what I ordered:
_
_
Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Oil Free Day Lotion SPF 15  
Thierry Mugler Angel 
Anthony Logistics The Tool Kit    
NARS Lip Gloss - Stella   
Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment    
Bobbi Brown Crystal Lip Gloss - Crystal  
NARS Lip Gloss - Coup de Coeur   
SEPHORA COLLECTION Glass Nail Files - Purple  _


----------



## ms-whitney

Sunshine said:


> There is a code posted in Deals ands Steals that I used last night.



the bobbi b remover?

i wish they allow you to use more then one promo code when it comes to f&f time. i stocked up on my facial goods/makeup goods and threw in some fun stuff.

i figure once this is over if i need to order anything i will go ahead and add the mini-additions they have

i always forget something anyways


----------



## Swanky

I just split up my orders to get more samples.


----------



## exotikittenx

I agree, it's too bad you can't use more than one code at a time.  It would be nice to get some of the promos along with the 20%.  My order was still *very* expensive and I only ordered a few things.  It wouldn't hurt to get an extra freebie along with it, since I spend so much money there all year round.


----------



## exotikittenx

ellacoach said:


> I called my Sephora store just now to see if they were honoring the F&F sale.
> 
> The SA that I spoke with said that they were, and when I asked her if I needed a print out or a card she sort of hesitated. I said that I didn't get one, and then she asked me if I knew anyone that worked there. I said no. She asked me how I heard of the sale and I said from a forum that I was a member of, and that I knew it took place every year because I buy stuff every year during F&F online.
> 
> She said if I came in she would give me a card. So I'm going in at lunch to buy some more stuff !!




Why are they so hesitant about sharing the promo and asking how people know?  They are making more money off of this than they would if they didn't have the sale!  People are buying things they wouldn't normally buy just because it's 20% off.  Don't they see that?  lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Finally ordered 1st round!
Smashbox/Instant Eyes Shadow & Liner Palette ($67 Value)/Instant Eyes Shadow & Liner Palette
TEMPTU/AIR pod&#153; Foundation/002 Ivory
Sample/Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat Radiant Touch in Luminous Radiance No 1
Sample/Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus Wrinkle & UV Damage Corrector - 0.05 oz
Sample/Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 - 0.05 oz


----------



## shootingst8r

I couldn't resist! I ordered the GHD professional flat iron. Can't wait!!


----------



## vhdos

I just placed an order too.  I got several of my Phyto hair product staples, a new mascara, and a mineral-based primer.  I'm going to try to go in-store for the Brazillian Peel and Pores No More because I can use them as part of my Skincare Challenge.


----------



## canada's

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I meant that all someone has to say is "I follow Sephora on FB, that's how I know about it."



exactly! it's been on every major beauty blog as well, some for MONTHS.

this really annoys me about sephora. i pretty much own most of the things i want from there already, but i am still buying a lot for gifts. it also surprised me (not sure why) that so many SAs are so clueless about it being posted on FB/everywhere online. get with it, folks. there are so many young women that work there, you'd think they'd be internet savvy (not because of their job, but because nearly everyone under the age of 40 is these days).



exotikittenx said:


> Why are they so hesitant about sharing the  promo and asking how people know?  They are making more money off of  this than they would if they didn't have the sale!  People are buying  things they wouldn't normally buy just because it's 20% off.  Don't they  see that?  lol



yep! it's business 101!


----------



## lauriebell

eep - just got my first order in the mail - I love PTR... it works so well.

DDF Sulfur Therapeutic Mask
Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head - Sensitive Skin 
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil - Zero
Benefit Cosmetics Sugarbomb
Peter Thomas Roth Max Complexion Correction Pads - 60 Pads
Peter Thomas Roth Pumpkin Enzyme Peel - 3.3 oz
Sample - Tocca Giulietta Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz
Sample - Dr. Brandt Skincare pores no more anti-aging mattifying lotion
Sample - CHANEL CHANCE EAU FRAICHE Eau de Toilette - 0.07
Benefit Cosmetics My Place Or Yours Gina

and I just placed my second order a few hours ago:
Benefit Cosmetics She Laq - 0.5 oz 	
Bobbi Brown Corrector - Light Bisque
NARS Lipstick - Belle de Jour 
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Lip Pencil - Ozone
Sample - Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat Radiant Touch in Luminous Radiance No 1 
Sample - Tocca Giulietta Eau de Parfum
Sample - Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15

Debating on whether to refill my half-used PTR Mega Rich Intensive Anti-Aging Cellular Eye Creme but I have another week+ to decide - for now I'm banning myself from Sephora's website.

I so wish that the Naked palette wasn't forever sold out - I've had my name on wait lists for it since late June/early July.  Should have ordered it off of Macy's site back then when it was expected to ship out 45 days from order date.


----------



## merekat703

I went in to my sephora and asked about F&F and the SA said only with a invite. I went to the counter and said that I saw F&F on facebook and that it was FF2010 for the code so she asked her manager and they gave me the 20% but not my friend who was with me.. There really weird about it, so my friend is going to order off the website with the code.


----------



## Swanky

The skincare challenge is online as well I think{?}  I see items w/ the logo on them.


----------



## ms-whitney

^yup i already redeemed twice :shame:

i think it changes every month, the selection allowed--but its four choices..i think someone mentioned going in store b/c you probably could pick out one instead of being limited by those four choices? if so i'm doing that next!


----------



## shortness

when does the f&f end??


----------



## kenseysimone

The 3rd I think.


----------



## sneezz

[QTE=shortness;16985195]when does the f&f end??[/QUOTE]

11/3


----------



## ILuvShopping

Blondee178 said:


> Are there any exclusions with the F&F?



nope!!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The skincare challenge is online as well I think{?}  I see items w/ the logo on them.



what's the skincare challenge??


i plan to do one more order before the 3rd but i'm still trying out 2 hair serum samples i got. want to get some new hair serum (used to use philosphy but it's discontinued) and some new UD eyeliner.
thinking about getting a spare set of tweezerman tweezers


----------



## karester

ILuvShopping said:


> what's the skincare challenge??



Info: http://www.sephora.com/go/skincarechallenge/index.jhtml


----------



## ashdir103104

Just to let everyone know Ulta is also having 20% off right now. The code is on their homepage. They also have Ulta nailpolish, buy one get one free! I placed my order already.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ashdir103104 said:


> Just to let everyone know Ulta is also having 20% off right now. The code is on their homepage. They also have Ulta nailpolish, buy one get one free! I placed my order already.


Yes but the email I got indicated some brands were exempt... did you see otherwise? Prestigue products are not qualified...


----------



## Iluvbags

ashdir103104 said:


> Just to let everyone know Ulta is also having 20% off right now. The code is on their homepage. They also have Ulta nailpolish, buy one get one free! I placed my order already.


 


bunnymasseuse said:


> Yes but the email I got indicated some brands were exempt... did you see otherwise? Prestigue products are not qualified...


 
Yes the sad thing about the Ulta sale is that all the better brands are exempt


----------



## novella

^ Yeah pretty much everything worth buying at Ulta is excluded from their coupons.


----------



## miumiu8586

My local store are honoring the 20% off in-store to anyone who mentions it. The shelves were empty and seemed like every girl I saw in the mall had a Sephora bag. It was on FB, they have over a million or something followers, not sure why they are all secret about it in store... pathetic. More people are inclined to buy MORE at a discount instore than online.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well I went in store today (had store credit to use) and they wouldn't let me use the F&F.  The SA told me you had to have the card invite to redeem it.  So no luck.  It's a bummer to because I probably would have spent a lot more if they would have let me.  Instead I just used up my store credit and now I'm placing another order online.


----------



## ashdir103104

Iluvbags said:


> Yes the sad thing about the Ulta sale is that all the better brands are exempt


 
Oh I didn't notice that, probably because I just get cheap stuff. lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm curious - when other stores have their F&F sale... aren't they normally just online only or with coupon in the store??
However... it would be beneficial to sephora to actually email out a coupon to people instead of trying to have it be a secret in store. i guess that's where the problem lies. 
if we're a beauty insider we SHOULD get a coupon for in-store - that's how other stores would do it (i think?)


i probably got so screwed over by ulta's 20% off coupon SO many times... i'm pretty sure i would buy a prestige brand item (not understanding what prestige brands were) and then buying a drug store brand and only getting the discount on the drug store brand and not realizing it. 
i remember once i bought a UD eye shadow and a cheapo nail polish. i told the girl i wanted to use the coupon on the UD eye shadow. seemed like she was having problems but she never said anything to me. then finally got it to work. i get home and realize the discount came off the nail polish which was like 20 cents or something ridiculous 
at the time i was irritated and thinking she did it wrong, when in reality she did it right but didn't tell me that i wasn't allowed to use it on UD stuff.


----------



## Swanky

They change this a bit every year.  It was truly ONLY F&F 2 yrs ago - you either had to know the code and use it online only where they couldn't bust you or have a card given to you by your friend or family members that worked for Sephora.
Last year they had the F&F and then offered it to VIPs.


----------



## Beenie

I just called my Sephora to ask if they would honor the FF and the SA said ONLY if I have my card and I can order online instead if I get the email.  I asked her if she wanted to be my "friend" so I could have a card and she just giggled. (BOO!)

Personally, I think if they were on commission they'd all be handing these out like Halloween candy but since they are not, they don't really care about the higher sales, KWIM? I just say that sinceI know my Saks SA hands them out all day long knowing she'll get higher sales and they ARE commission based.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Hello ladies,
I have a question, I went to the store and asked the lady what do I need to do to get the F&F discount and she said I needed the card.  What card is she talking about?  I just became VIB member like two weeks ago, but I never got a card.  only 10% off coupond.  I get emails so often from Sephora but non of them is advertising their F&F.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Not all VIP/VIB members GOT cards either... just frustrating... I don't spend lots of money with them to not get cut out of nice discounts w/o finding the codes online!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

It appears that the real perk for actual "Friends & Family" is that they can use the discount in the store.

Spesh.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Beenie said:


> I just called my Sephora to ask if they would honor the FF and the SA said ONLY if I have my card and I can order online instead if I get the email.*  I asked her if she wanted to be my "friend" so I could have a card and she just giggled.* (BOO!)



 


whomever made the comment about them not making commission and not caring about sales is probably spot on. 
i remember when i worked at my part time job we would have these quarterly 15% off sales. and O.M.G did they create a nut-house. I actually prayed that people would not come in the store (i didn't get commission).
you also needed a post card to get this sale... but towards the end of the weekend (it was just a weekend event) i just started giving the sale to everyone lol


----------



## lover89

I'm so annoyed! I tried ordering online (for the first time) to take advantage of the 20% and I keep getting this:


"We regret that we are unable to process your order for security reasons. We were not able to obtain the necessary payment authorization. To continue shopping, please click here."

There is nothing wrong with my CC as I have used it today (and I haven't gone over my limit). My CC billing address is exactly the same as the address I put down on the order. I even called up Sephora and they said to contact my bank about it! Not very helpful at all... Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## alexandra28

Nope. But from the error it does look like an issue with the card. Did you contacted the bank? What did they said?



lover89 said:


> I'm so annoyed! I tried ordering online (for the first time) to take advantage of the 20% and I keep getting this:
> 
> 
> "We regret that we are unable to process your order for security reasons. We were not able to obtain the necessary payment authorization. To continue shopping, please click here."
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my CC as I have used it today (and I haven't gone over my limit). My CC billing address is exactly the same as the address I put down on the order. I even called up Sephora and they said to contact my bank about it! Not very helpful at all... Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## tb-purselover

I had this problem last night when I placed my second order. I ended up not putting in the correct exp. date for my cc. I noticed it after the third time trying to place the order. I fixed it and it went through.

Did you make sure you typed in the number and all the info for your cc correctly? I would try again. Otherwise, try and call and place a phone order.

The second thing that happened is that cc companies are putting in these fancy algorithims to flag possible fraud transactions. For example, if you typically only do 5 transactions a day and all of a sudden there are 10 transactions the cc company will flag the card and not authorize the transaction unless you call in. This happened to me too because I usually only do about 7 transactions a day. So one day I placed an 8th transaction (GAP kids sale) for a large amount and they didn't authorize it. I called in and they authorized the transaction and everything was cool. They are just doing all this to protect you against someone stealing your cc; and to protect themselves too. If this is the case I bet if you placed the order today you will be fine.



lover89 said:


> "We regret that we are unable to process your order for security reasons. We were not able to obtain the necessary payment authorization. To continue shopping, please click here."


----------



## lover89

I thought it might have something to do with not putting in the 3 digit number on the back of the credit card.. but there is no where in the checkout section where they ask for the 3 digit verification code! 

I've tried multiple times and re-checked my CC number and still it doesn't work! When I called up they said I would have to wait 24 hours to order again because I'd attempted too many times and it's a security issue.. But it's still so annoying seeing as I can't go into the store and get 20% !!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh how annoying! I've done that too! It is hard to wait...


----------



## Iluvbags

tb-purselover said:


> I had this problem last night when I placed my second order. I ended up not putting in the correct exp. date for my cc. I noticed it after the third time trying to place the order. I fixed it and it went through.
> 
> Did you make sure you typed in the number and all the info for your cc correctly? I would try again. Otherwise, try and call and place a phone order.
> 
> *The second thing that happened is that cc companies are putting in these fancy algorithims to flag possible fraud transactions. For example, if you typically only do 5 transactions a day and all of a sudden there are 10 transactions the cc company will flag the card and not authorize the transaction unless you call in. This happened to me too because I usually only do about 7 transactions a day. So one day I placed an 8th transaction (GAP kids sale) for a large amount and they didn't authorize it. I called in and they authorized the transaction and everything was cool. They are just doing all this to protect you against someone stealing your cc; and to protect themselves too. If this is the case I bet if you placed the order today you will be fine*.


 
This happened to my last year during the Christmas holidays!!  All of a sudden I'm out shopping and none of my transactions went through anymore.  I was so embarrased and upset.
I called the CC company (it was actually my debit/bank card) and was told that they flagged it because I had too many transactions that day.

Its good for protection but when you are holiday shopping it sucks.


----------



## love2shop_26

lover89 said:


> I thought it might have something to do with not putting in the 3 digit number on the back of the credit card.. but there is no where in the checkout section where they ask for the 3 digit verification code!
> 
> I've tried multiple times and re-checked my CC number and still it doesn't work! When I called up they said I would have to wait 24 hours to order again because I'd attempted too many times and it's a security issue.. But it's still so annoying seeing as I can't go into the store and get 20% !!!!



I had this issue with Joe's Jeans and I ended up getting charged 3 or 4x (however many times I submitted and got that error message).  It was on my debit card too so that really hurt! Thankfully the whole thing was resolved and they credited my account right away.

I never figured out the problem since their CS never responded to me.  I ended up just using a different card altogether.


----------



## IrishLuckyCharm

Blondee178 said:


> I'm going to stop by a store today to check out some things I want b4 I order online.
> 
> I want the Clairsonic MIA...figured now is the best time to get it. I've read really good reviews on it. Are there any exclusions with the F&F?


Nope!  I just bought my Mia for 20% off


----------



## keodi

^^
you're not going to regret that purchase.


----------



## Blondee178

Thanks Irish! 
Guess I'm going to take the leap and order. I've been wanting it for a while but just keep stalling b/c of the price. Going to order tomorrow. Hopefully I'll love it as much as everyone else does.


----------



## kenseysimone

My first order from Sephora! And a few things from Ulta.
My second order comes today. 

& nyx pencil sharpener & jumbo eyeshadow pencil (milk)
& mufe hd foundation (ivory)
& mufe hd powder
& essence lash & brow gel mascara
& samples samples samples!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Great haul!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

kenseysimone said:


> My first order from Sephora! And a few things from Ulta.
> My second order comes today.
> 
> & nyx pencil sharpener & jumbo eyeshadow pencil (milk)
> & mufe hd foundation (ivory)
> & mufe hd powder
> & essence lash & brow gel mascara
> & samples samples samples!


 
Ooh I'm super jealous of that narciso Rodriguez sample.  I was eyeballing it but by the time I placed my Sephora order it was all gone


----------



## wetbandit42

lover89 said:


> I thought it might have something to do with not putting in the 3 digit number on the back of the credit card.. but there is no where in the checkout section where they ask for the 3 digit verification code!
> 
> I've tried multiple times and re-checked my CC number and still it doesn't work! When I called up they said I would have to wait 24 hours to order again because I'd attempted too many times and it's a security issue.. But it's still so annoying seeing as I can't go into the store and get 20% !!!!



There is a spot to put in the 3 digit verification code when you checkout. It's toward the bottom of the screen, on the left hand side.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Got my 1st order today and they gave me two extra samples (five samples total). Not sure why the extras, but I'm not complaining!!!

Contemplating my second order...but the Bobby Brown gel liners keep going out of stock!


----------



## tb-purselover

You will love your Clarisonic. I got one recently and within the two weeks I purchased it my skin has transformed. My skin is so much smoother and the pores are smaller. I am so pleased! 

I thought my face was clean before, but after introducing the Clarisonic into my skincare regimen my skin is SO much cleaner, smoother and brighter.

Just don't overdue/over scrub! I actually use the delicate brush for my skin and still use retinol 2-3 times a week. But using traditional exfoliation products is too rough right now.



IrishLuckyCharm said:


> Nope! I just bought my Mia for 20% off


----------



## LVjudy

my package is lost  shows delivered, but alas i rcvd no pckg.  ups is saying they can not contact the driver but instead i have to call sephora to have them open a claim.  asked for a sup & now the distro center will call me in the AM.  i want my haul  so bummed...


----------



## chihiro

so sephora's fnf is seriously not in-store??


----------



## Iluvbags

I wish Sephora would change out the sample selections.  There is only one thing I like


----------



## Cheryl

chihiro said:


> so sephora's fnf is seriously not in-store??



Nope, I tried twice


----------



## ms-whitney

^i did one of my purchase in store with f/f

i ordered on friday
went in on saturday and purchased some
and ordered more after

tempted to add more.....


----------



## effinhaute

I was trying to purchase the Hermes perfume which, unfortunately is in store only!!! I am so sad. Can anyone recommend a perfume similar to that one?

and Ms-Whitney, your avatar is making me drool. I LOVE LOVE chocolate covered gummy bears!


----------



## Beenie

Cheryl said:


> Nope, I tried twice


 
Hi Cheryl, I assume you went to the same store as me...I tried on the phone and they told me if I have my card . Going in tomorrow to TRY again in person.


----------



## meganfm

I'm planning on getting the Fresh Umbrian Clay bar!


----------



## lawchick

Just placed my third and hopefully my final order.
 Calvin Klein euphoria - 1 oz Eau de Parfum Spray  	876151  	
Yves Saint Laurent TOUCHE ÉCLAT Radiant Touch - 1 Luminous Radiance 
Yves Saint Laurent ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Silky Sensual Radiant Lipstick SPF 15 - 5 Divine Mahogany 	 	
Yves Saint Laurent ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Silky Sensual Radiant Lipstick SPF 15 - 25 Soft Beige 	

I'm thinking about a Clarisonic but I think I need to stop!!!


----------



## ms-whitney

effinhaute said:


> I was trying to purchase the Hermes perfume which, unfortunately is in store only!!! I am so sad. Can anyone recommend a perfume similar to that one?
> 
> and Ms-Whitney, your avatar is making me drool. I LOVE LOVE chocolate covered gummy bears!



^________^ thanks! me too. esp white which is a bit harder to find then milk..

you could find a perfume that is similar in price to the hermes and go in store to exchange it, they normally do not require receipt if you say its a gift  thats what i'd do!


----------



## nviedprincess

ms-whitney said:


> ^________^ thanks! me too. esp white which is a bit harder to find then milk..
> 
> you could find a perfume that is similar in price to the hermes and go in store to exchange it, they normally do not require receipt if you say its a gift  thats what i'd do!



that was gonna be my suggestion.


----------



## katran26

lawchick said:


> Just placed my third and hopefully my final order.
> Calvin Klein euphoria - 1 oz Eau de Parfum Spray      876151
> Yves Saint Laurent TOUCHE ÉCLAT Radiant Touch - 1 Luminous Radiance
> Yves Saint Laurent ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Silky Sensual Radiant Lipstick SPF 15 - 5 Divine Mahogany
> Yves Saint Laurent ROUGE VOLUPTÉ Silky Sensual Radiant Lipstick SPF 15 - 25 Soft Beige
> 
> I'm thinking about a Clarisonic but I think I need to stop!!!



I have Divine Mahogany - one of my fave shades!


----------



## li_li

For the canadians - i tried to get nordstrom's to price match it as it's public knowledge on fbook for the Sephora F&F and they told me that they would only match it if it was posted on their website. What a crock of S*** boo..


----------



## Iluvbags

li_li said:


> For the canadians - i tried to get nordstrom's to price match it as it's public knowledge on fbook for the Sephora F&F and they told me that they would only match it if it was posted on their website. What a crock of S*** boo..


 

Ugh!  BOO on Nordstrom


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

No doubt.

I have seriously seen them take back 1/2 used bottles of nail polishes, but they won't price match a 20% off discount?

Oooookay then.


----------



## ms-whitney

i always thought price match is when you are able to get something else where for a cheaper price (actually able to get it, i'm assuming nordstroms wants to see the card because they know that sephora doesn't honor it in canada..or so i've read so far but i could be wrong)

esp when it comes to f&f i know that the retail company where i worked had them..and i had a customer come in and tell me that she wanted something there that we were out of, i directed her to nordstroms actually, but they wouldn't honor it without the card--so i gave the card back to her (we are normally suppose to take it once used)

i can see how with stuff like f&f it will require the card

if it was something that was really 'open' to the public thats different.

but this is suppose to be selected group despite the advertising on their facebook and despite some stores honoring it for pple without...it really depends..


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I am so frustated with all this F&F sale.  I discovered sephora not to long ago maybe two years and I made a one time purchase maybe in August of that year, I remeber getting the F&F email.  Last year I got it again even a $10.00 use it or lose it card but I was not buying that often like this year, I buy so often in the store and on the website I even became a VIB member but never received a email card or anything for the F&F sale this year.  Don't know why I did not made it on their list

Anyways, today I received my huge box of items I ordered last week, and I just hate when they substitute samples, like I ordered the Chanel roller ball mini sample, I got something else that I don't even know I was more excited to get this sample than my other items but I guess when its free I shouldn't complain.  I don't know why they are not like beauty.com I ordered something and they run out of samples I wanted so they substitute it with a Schick smooth razor (I love it) they also let me know that my sample will be on hold for me once they get more.

I just realize that Sephora really don't care about their customers like any other store would, they just brain wash you with their program of 100 perk points that are really not worth anymore. Beauty.com often offers you delux samples as well,  too bad they dont have a good cosmetics variety.

Sorry but I just needed to get it out.


----------



## Iluvbags

Pinkstrawberry said:


> I am so frustated with all this F&F sale. I discovered sephora not to long ago maybe two years and I made a one time purchase maybe in August of that year, I remeber getting the F&F email. Last year I got it again even a $10.00 use it or lose it card but I was not buying that often like this year, I buy so often in the store and on the website I even became a VIB member but never received a email card or anything for the F&F sale this year. Don't know why I did not made it on their list
> 
> Anyways, today I received my huge box of items I ordered last week, and I just hate when they substitute samples, like I ordered the Chanel roller ball mini sample, I got something else that I don't even know I was more excited to get this sample than my other items but I guess when its free I shouldn't complain. I don't know why they are not like beauty.com I ordered something and they run out of samples I wanted so they substitute it with a Schick smooth razor (I love it) they also let me know that my sample will be on hold for me once they get more.
> 
> I just realize that Sephora really don't care about their customers like any other store would, they just brain wash you with their program of 100 perk points that are really not worth anymore. Beauty.com often offers you delux samples as well, too bad they dont have a good cosmetics variety.
> 
> Sorry but I just needed to get it out.


 
yeah that sucks I agree!  I like samples a lot too so that would make me mad.

I have a few more orders that I want to place and I wish they would change the samples up.  LOL!  They have been the same for the past 3 days. YES, I have been checking.  LOL!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iluvbags said:


> yeah that sucks I agree!  I like samples a lot too so that would make me mad.
> 
> *I have a few more orders that I want to place and I wish they would change the samples up.  LOL!  They have been the same for the past 3 days. YES, I have been checking.  LOL!!*


^OMG yes yes yes! Change it now so I can make my next order! I don't want dupes of samples _again..._


----------



## Cheryl

Beenie said:


> Hi Cheryl, I assume you went to the same store as me...I tried on the phone and they told me if I have my card . Going in tomorrow to TRY again in person.


 

I tried International plaza tampa and westfield brandon, Neither would do in store.


----------



## exotikittenx

Yeah, they totally substituted one of my Narciso Rodriguez samples with some lame eyeshadow card.  Definitely not something I would have picked.  I mean... don't they have a count of the samples?  Why would it let me choose the sample on the site if they didn't have enough?  Seems like they don't have their act together, and I didn't even get a comparable substitute!  They could have given me a decent perfume sample instead of the little eyeshadow card with colors I won't even use.  Blah!


----------



## Swanky

Be glad you got anything.  Last year I placed 3 orders, 2 came WITHOUT any samples!


----------



## exotikittenx

^  Wow, Swanky!  That sucks!  lol    I'm just surprised that they are so disorganized in that they offer them on their website, then somehow they don't make it up to you.  Some people place orders based on certain samples and promotions.  Sometimes I wait to place an order when they have better samples going on.  

I mean, if they don't want to do the sample thing, then don't do it.  But I could be spending my money elsewhere with better business practices who hold up to their promises and make it up when they can't follow through.  I've literally spent hundreds at Sephora, so I would think if they value that sort of business (when I could take it to Nordstrom and get first class treatment), then they would not want to let you down.  People look forward to those little things.  Hearing this makes me appreciate places like Nordstrom and Blue Mercury more.


----------



## snork

Pinkstrawberry said:


> I don't know why they are not like beauty.com I ordered something and they run out of samples I wanted so they substitute it with a Schick smooth razor (I love it) they also let me know that my sample will be on hold for me once they get more.


Wow, I've had completely different experience with beauty.com. I placed an order just because of a gwp they were offering and they just canceled the gwp, saying it is out of stock but sent the other item. No compensation, no substitute, nothing. I even called them up, they wouldn't budge and said if I wanted to return the item I bought, I would have to pay for shipping. They are the WORST. 

But I have to agree, I sometimes order just because of the gwp/sample and I would be very peeved if I didn't get it. In fact, I was eyeing that Chanel sample myself ...


----------



## li_li

ms-whitney said:


> i always thought price match is when you are able to get something else where for a cheaper price (actually able to get it, i'm assuming nordstroms wants to see the card because they know that sephora doesn't honor it in canada..or so i've read so far but i could be wrong)
> 
> esp when it comes to f&f i know that the retail company where i worked had them..and i had a customer come in and tell me that she wanted something there that we were out of, i directed her to nordstroms actually, but they wouldn't honor it without the card--so i gave the card back to her (we are normally suppose to take it once used)
> 
> i can see how with stuff like f&f it will require the card
> 
> if it was something that was really 'open' to the public thats different.
> 
> but this is suppose to be selected group despite the advertising on their facebook and despite some stores honoring it for pple without...it really depends..




Well they do price match other retail online sites such as Saks, Bloomies and etc..they said they won't match it  because this F&F is only for their Beauty Insiders members which isn't true. if that's the case, Sephora shouldn't be posting on their fbook page - it's misleading to the public. 

Nordstrom doesn't actually don't know if I'm in the US/Canadian member so that shouldn't matter. I was going to get the items shipped to my US postal office too. Hmm, either ways it sucks. I'm going to call my beauty SA to see what they can do. hehe..


----------



## unluckystars

there is a warning before you order i believe that they may send different samples if they run out.


----------



## ms-whitney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Be glad you got anything.  Last year I placed 3 orders, 2 came WITHOUT any samples!



ugh. that sucks. i hope it doesn't happen to me but i already received my first order and NONE of the samples were the ones i picked (yet they are still on the selection area!) i guess some is better then none..plus in store the girl grabbed a handful for me 



li_li said:


> Well they do price match other retail online sites such as Saks, Bloomies and etc..*they said they won't match it  because this F&F* is only for their Beauty Insiders members which isn't true. if that's the case, Sephora shouldn't be posting on their fbook page - it's misleading to the public.
> 
> Nordstrom doesn't actually don't know if I'm in the US/Canadian member so that shouldn't matter. I was going to get the items shipped to my US postal office too. Hmm, either ways it sucks. I'm going to call my beauty SA to see what they can do. hehe..



thats what i'm trying to get at, in the post you quote me and i did acknowledge its funny that its on facebook page so a lot of pple can see..but people like me wouldn't have facebook and i've seen tons of people with sephora bags while it was going on that didn't know of f&f.

i think that ultimately some managers let the SAs do this, even though technically you're not suppose to, which of course gets broadcasted onto the public through forums such as this, and it makes others mad because they couldn't convince their local SAs to do so because those SAs' managers actually follow what is suppose to be the rule........


----------



## ChanelDiorLover

i just received my order today and none of my samples were shipped either


----------



## Vinyl

My 1st order:
NARS nail polish in Orgasm (been wanting this since summer, but didn't want to pay full price for it!)
Tweezerman mini slant tweezers
Boscia blotting sheets
NARS lipstick in Barbarella (hope this isn't too light on me... or I'm going to exchange for Dolce Vita)


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

My massive Sephora haul:
Most of these are long time lemmings, just waited for the FF sale!

Buxom Samantha Smokey Eye Kit
Sephora for OPI Under My Trench Coat
Josie Maran Tinted Moisterizer
Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment 
Buxom Insider Eyeliner in Onyx
NARS Makeup Primer SPF 20
Korres Line-Smoothing Lip Butter Glaze Trio
Ouidad Clear Control Pomade
Benefit Cosmetics Girl Meets Pearl 
Too Faced Perfect Lips - Nude
SEPHORA COLLECTION Multi-Action Nail Polish - Brownie 
Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner - Stingray
LORAC Cream Lipstick - Babydoll
Illamasqua Nail Varnish - Jo'mina


And I'm contemplating another order to get an Issey Miyake perfume...


----------



## ILuvShopping

chihiro said:


> so sephora's fnf is seriously not in-store??



some of us have been lucky enough to get the F&F in-store.  it's just kind of the luck of the draw. but it never hurts to go in and ask. you might get an extra nice SA. 
i was able to get it without any code... or card... the SA didn't pull out a card from anywhere.. just entered in something in the register. but she did ask me if i had the print-out. 


can't remember if i posted here or not... made my second F&F purchase, online this time.

Josie Maran/Argan Oil: which is apparently oil for skin moisturing, but the sephora SA recommended it to me for a hair serum and its' great!!
also got some UD eyeliner and a spare set of tweezerman tweezers.

i was REALLY excited to see flowerbomb perfume as a sample and i'll be so sad if i they switch it out.
i wish they had options for the 500 point like they do for the 100 point. i opted not to get any of the 100 points or the 500 point. 


anyone know how often they switch the 500 point?? i think i just need to go into sephora monthly or something just to check out what the rewards are lol. then if it's something i like buy the cheapest thing i can find!


----------



## Heath-kkf

^^^ I ordered the flower bomb sample last weekend, received my order Wednesday and they switched it out for a hanai more (however you spell it) perfume sample.

As far as my order, in case any one was interested, I purchased:

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss - Black Honey  
Benefit Cosmetics Velvet Eyeshadow - Buckle Bunny 
Bare Escentuals Hydrating Mineral Veil kit


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> ^^^ I ordered the flower bomb sample last weekend, received my order Wednesday and they switched it out for a hanai more (however you spell it) perfume sample.
> 
> As far as my order, in case any one was interested, I purchased:
> 
> Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss - Black Honey
> Benefit Cosmetics Velvet Eyeshadow - Buckle Bunny
> Bare Escentuals Hydrating Mineral Veil kit




aww man  that's a bummer!
but i guess now i won't be disappointed when i open up my package and it's not there lol


----------



## lawchick

katran26 said:


> I have Divine Mahogany - one of my fave shades!


How do you wear it?  It is REALLY dark but beautiful.  I think I'm going to do glowy foundation, minimal blush, maybe some highlighter and mascara with it.


----------



## Iluvbags

Heath-kkf said:


> ^^^ I ordered the flower bomb sample last weekend, received my order Wednesday and they switched it out for a hanai more (however you spell it) perfume sample.
> 
> As far as my order, in case any one was interested, I purchased:
> 
> Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss - Black Honey
> Benefit Cosmetics Velvet Eyeshadow - Buckle Bunny
> Bare Escentuals Hydrating Mineral Veil kit


 
I really hope that dosent happen to me.  Its the only sample that I'm excited about.  All the other sucks toes


----------



## lawchick

I got my first order today and I was lucky enough to get my Narciso Rodriguez sample as well as the other two I chose.  For my second order I know I added Flowerbomb so I'll be sad if I don't get it.


----------



## snoozepig

anyone know if there's an alternative / rain-check like option for an item that's out of stock? can't believe there's two items i want that's not in stock!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> I really hope that dosent happen to me.  Its the only sample that I'm excited about.  All the other sucks toes



me too!! i've been wanting the perfume for YEARS


----------



## ILuvShopping

snoozepig said:


> anyone know if there's an alternative / rain-check like option for an item that's out of stock? can't believe there's two items i want that's not in stock!!



i think next to the 'out of stock' there's a "email me when available" - but i think that's as good as you're going to get.


----------



## snoozepig

ILuvShopping said:


> i think next to the 'out of stock' there's a "email me when available" - but i think that's as good as you're going to get.



yea, i don't have that patience lol. want to get the F&F discount. BUT for the fekkai hair products i've put on my list; i went to order at bath & body works for 20% off and free shipping above $50.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I got the Flowerbomb sample...and I don't think it smells good at all!


----------



## smurfet

I, too, got a substitute for one of my samples on my F&F order.  Oh well.

As for beauty.com/drugstore.com, I hate their return/exchange policy and their customer service.  They sent me the wrong nail polish once- wrong manufacturer, wrong color, wrong everything.  I called them and the idiot CS I spoke with kept telling me that I'll have to send it back and incur the postage for the return before they can replace it.  I must have told him that it's the wrong item three times before he agreed to incur the postage for the return.  He was so condescending about it too when he finally got it.  He gave me a long speech about how they'll correct it if it's their mistake.  I held my tongue, but was thinking, "er, that's what I've been saying since the beginning of the call."  

Drugstore.com also refused to post my honest reviews whenever I said something negative.  Once I got some soggy Annie's Cheddar Bunnies, and said so in my review.  They filtered it and would not post the review.  If not for their selection of hard to find drugstore stuff, I would never shop with them.


----------



## Iluvbags

LoveMyMarc said:


> I got the Flowerbomb sample...and I don't think it smells good at all!


 
OMG if you lived near me I'd come and get it.  LOL.  I am so picky about perfumes and I love it.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Sorry to hear some of you are having issues with your samples. I wound up getting 5 samples, and 3 were the ones I picked (including the Narciso perfume sample).

This does make me wary about placing a second order...guess I'll just assume I'll get whatever samples.


----------



## Blondee178

I stopped by Sephora yesterday and was able to get the F&F discount. We had an incredible SA who asked her supervisor if we could get it, when she said 'not without the card' the SA went to her manager and she said yes. 

I got: 
Bare Minerals Foundation
Prime Time Primer
Nars l/s in Red Lizard
Philosophy Purity (sm bottle)
Sephora professionals brush (Airbrush) 
Sephora by OPI n/p in _Whats your point-settia_? 

I also got samples of REN skin renewal peel mask & Hydra-calm Global Protection Dry Cream.

Overall a good trip!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

snoozepig said:


> anyone know if there's an alternative / rain-check like option for an item that's out of stock? can't believe there's two items i want that's not in stock!!


 
Nope, no rainchecks!! But check beauty.com if they have the items you are looking for, because they are doing a 20% off promo now too + free shipping over $25!


----------



## bisbee

snoozepig said:


> yea, i don't have that patience lol. want to get the F&F discount. BUT for the fekkai hair products i've put on my list; i went to order at bath & body works for 20% off and free shipping above $50.


 
I was told that Sephora is no longer going to carry Fekkai - the line is now being carried in "lower" end stores, so they were dropped and are not being restocked.


----------



## katran26

I went a little crazy, I got:


MAKE UP FOR EVER/Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil/Nude Beige 1C
Kat Von D/Tattoo Liner/Trooper
NARS/Pure Matte Lipstick/Terre De Feu
Kat Von D/Painted Love Lipstick Set ($60 Value)/Painted Love Lipstick Set
Yves Saint Laurent/MASCARA VOLUME EFFET FAUX CILS<br>Luxurious Mascara/5 Burgundy
Kat Von D/True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - True Love/True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - True Love 

I really love Kat Von D's line btw - the eyeshadows are so long wearing and very good quality...


----------



## snork

snoozepig said:


> yea, i don't have that patience lol. want to get the F&F discount. BUT for the fekkai hair products i've put on my list; i went to order at bath & body works for 20% off and free shipping above $50.



If you're after the Fekkai shampoo, check Costco. The had pack of the 8 oz shampoo + 8 oz conditioner + a mini for $30. They had both the glossing and the one for color treated hair. The glossing came with a mini glossing creme and the technician came with a mini of some sort of serum. I didn't check carefully but maybe it was the glaze?


----------



## LVjudy

anyone else having shipping issues? i made three orders to sephora.  received one, one shows delivered but i didnt rcv it, the last one i rcvd yesterday.  It was addressed to me but when i opened the package the invoice & products were for another customer.  called the VIB hotline & they are reshipping the two orders i didnt rcvd but i was wondering if i were the only one.


----------



## snoozepig

snork said:


> If you're after the Fekkai shampoo, check Costco. The had pack of the 8 oz shampoo + 8 oz conditioner + a mini for $30. They had both the glossing and the one for color treated hair. The glossing came with a mini glossing creme and the technician came with a mini of some sort of serum. I didn't check carefully but maybe it was the glaze?



thanks *snork* and *bisbee*! I really like their Protein Rx Conditioner and Mask. A while back there was the Saks/Fekkai giveaway so I was able to get a full size color glaze sample too. Overall I like the products, even though it is a bit pricey. I don't know why it would be carried in the "lower" end stores. The 5th ave. Saks flagship has a whole counter for their products! Hm, maybe it wasn't selling too well in Sephora?


----------



## Swanky

VIPs get their own shopping time! So if you can't buy now, if you are a VIP you'll get an invite - 2 separate events, like last year.  Mine came today.


----------



## ms-whitney

weirrrrrrd 

i'm vip but i didn't get an invite? i'm assuming thats for f&f again?

i did get a card, and i shopped both in store with it as well as online with the code.

oh well. i am waiting for nov, to see if theres anything i want to redeem with the 500pts/100pts


----------



## Swanky

No, it's VIP for SURE not F&F, the dates are sometime in Nov.  makes sense that everyone wouldn't get it on the exact same day.


----------



## ms-whitney

sounds good! i'll be on the lookout, thanks for the heads up swanky


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Iluvbags said:


> OMG if you lived near me I'd come and get it.  LOL.  I am so picky about perfumes and I love it.


 Well if I had a stamp I'd send it to ya!



I had to return my MUFE Mat Velvet foundation and the HD powder. I exchanged it for:






(not the tights, lol.)

The SA that I always talk to when I go in gave me a F&F coupon that you can use in store. I was soo happy!! I really didn't want to have to order online since I am out of powder/foundation and am running low on mascara!



Also, I am a VIB and I didn't get an invite or anything. Hm. I did get a 10% off coupon for "renewing my VIB status" though.


----------



## cheburashka

Got my orders today too - the foundation I ordered kept in a darker shade than I anticipated but I'm keeping it since it can work when I am tan. The bobby brown cream is very greasy and disappointing so I am going to return it and have already ordered Kinerase extreme eye lift instead. 

My samples were substituted too, but at least I got the Chanel and Tocca perfume ones I wanted.


----------



## kenseysimone

Iluvbags said:


> Ooh I'm super jealous of that narciso Rodriguez sample.  I was eyeballing it but by the time I placed my Sephora order it was all gone




I just picked it randomly.
I can totally send it to you if you want??


----------



## ilvoelv

I keep going back on the site.. I think I forgot to buy stuff.. lol this is so bad for my wallet!


----------



## Iluvbags

kenseysimone said:


> I just picked it randomly.
> I can totally send it to you if you want??


 
OMG for reals?
Can you send it with really cheap shipping like a stamp or two?  I don't want you to be out of money because of my sample habit.  LOL!!!!  What a sweet RAOK!!!  ::

Will PM you


----------



## kenseysimone

Iluvbags said:


> OMG for reals?
> Can you send it with really cheap shipping like a stamp or two?  I don't want you to be out of money because of my sample habit.  LOL!!!!  What a sweet RAOK!!!  ::
> 
> Will PM you



Yeah, I'm sure I can put it in a regular envelope with a few stamps.


----------



## Vinyl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> VIPs get their own shopping time! So if you can't buy now, if you are a VIP you'll get an invite - 2 separate events, like last year.  Mine came today.



Can you provide details on it, Swanky?  I'm a VIB, but I have yet to receive this invitation... I'll be waiting for it, but I'm eager to know the details so I can either decide to just order again during F&F or wait to do it in store.  

Is this the $ off a certain amount or %?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

kenseysimone said:


> I just picked it randomly.
> I can totally send it to you if you want??


 
You can have mine too - they substituted it for the Tocca sample.

PM your address and I'll send it out to you this week.


----------



## Swanky

^^ I started a new thread about it.


----------



## choozen1ne

My fav SA from Coach now works at Sephora , I was really happy to see her there tonight and she let me use the F&F , My Mom got the train case , I got a MUFE shadow and a Nars one too , and I got a  Harajuku Lovers perfume set , I still have a few things I want to order online too but with the VIB event in a couple weeks I may wait a


----------



## GingerSnap527

Well, made my second order:

Cake Beauty Satin Sugar Hair & Body Refreshing Powder For Darker Hues - 1.7 oz Hair & Body Refreshing Powder For Darker Hues   
Boscia Blotting Linens - Original - 100 Sheets   
Philosophy Purity Made Simple - 8 oz   
Rosebud Rosebud Salve  
Sample - Clinique Repairwear Laser Focus Wrinkle & UV Damage Corrector 
Sample - Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging Moisture Shampoo & Conditioner  
Sample - Ralph Lauren Romance Eau de Parfum Spray 

Two Sephora orders and an Ulta order in one month...yeap, definitely a beauty month!


----------



## merekat703

I am 64 points away from VIB status and theres nothing I need to buy, I already did xmas shopping and 2 F&F orders, I got the email saying to buy $64 by Nov 8th to get it... It sucks that I am so close and will miss out.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I think I'm close to VIB status, would be nice to get an e-mail letting me know how much more I have to spend!


----------



## Swanky

I think you can look online.


----------



## merekat703

My online account says I have 551 points but the e-mail said I need 64 more..


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

It doesn't go by points, it goes by how much you spend in a calendar year.

If all of those points are from this year (meaning you spent $551 this year - well over the $350 required), you should get a a notice that you qualify for VIB status soon.  I cant remember if I got mine in the mail, email, or both.


----------



## merekat703

yes there all from this year thats why I don't get why I got an email saying I needed 64 more points..


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh man... i got really nervous... i wanted to check the tracking of my order so i clicked the "track my order" button in the shipment email. the ups site said tracking was not available (i got the shipping email thursday).

so i decided to copy and paste the tracking number and go to the ups site manually. and it worked! phew! must just be a glitch with the link in the email.


----------



## lasavoy

Hey y'all this is my first post I am absolutely in love with Sephora and this sale!! I went totally crazy and here's what I ordered:

NARS sheer glow 
NARS laguna bronzer
NARS deep throat blush
NARS south beach multiple
NARS cruising lipstick 
NARS belle de jour lipstick
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Laura Mercier silk creme foundation
Laura Mercier loose translucent powder
Beautyblender set - 2 beautyblenders with the cleaner
Smashbox photofinish primer light
Smashbox nude eyeshadow
Smashbox sable eyeshadow
Sephora 3 in 1 extractor tool
Sephora eyeliner brush
Bare Escentuals vanilla sugar eyeshadow
Bare Escentuals nude beach eyeshadow
Bare Escentuals finesse eyeshadow
Too Faced shadow insurance

Can't wait for everything to come in!! It was all just sent to the warehouse. Two separate orders but I'm hoping they will arrive together.


----------



## Iluvbags

lasavoy said:


> Hey y'all this is my first post I am absolutely in love with Sephora and this sale!! I went totally crazy and here's what I ordered:
> 
> NARS sheer glow
> NARS laguna bronzer
> NARS deep throat blush
> NARS south beach multiple
> NARS cruising lipstick
> NARS belle de jour lipstick
> Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
> Laura Mercier silk creme foundation
> Laura Mercier loose translucent powder
> Beautyblender set - 2 beautyblenders with the cleaner
> Smashbox photofinish primer light
> Smashbox nude eyeshadow
> Smashbox sable eyeshadow
> Sephora 3 in 1 extractor tool
> Sephora eyeliner brush
> Bare Escentuals vanilla sugar eyeshadow
> Bare Escentuals nude beach eyeshadow
> Bare Escentuals finesse eyeshadow
> Too Faced shadow insurance
> 
> Can't wait for everything to come in!! It was all just sent to the warehouse. Two separate orders but I'm hoping they will arrive together.


 
Wow you cleaned up!  Belle DeJour is on my list. Seems like a great nude


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I placed my 2nd and 3rd orders this weekend! (My first order was all gifts!)

Illamasqua Pure Pigment - Involve 
TARINA TARANTINO Sparklicity Pure - Crystal Pure (sparkle for eyes, lips and cheeks)
 Benefit Cosmetics High Beam To Go
Got the 500 point perk Bare Essentials kit

 Korres Quercetin & Oak Night Cream   
 Dior 5-Colour Eyeshadow Quint 001 in Five Golds


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

lasavoy said:


> Hey y'all this is my first post I am absolutely in love with Sephora and this sale!! I went totally crazy and here's what I ordered:
> 
> NARS sheer glow
> NARS laguna bronzer
> NARS deep throat blush
> NARS south beach multiple
> NARS cruising lipstick
> NARS belle de jour lipstick
> Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
> Laura Mercier silk creme foundation
> Laura Mercier loose translucent powder
> Beautyblender set - 2 beautyblenders with the cleaner
> Smashbox photofinish primer light
> Smashbox nude eyeshadow
> Smashbox sable eyeshadow
> Sephora 3 in 1 extractor tool
> Sephora eyeliner brush
> Bare Escentuals vanilla sugar eyeshadow
> Bare Escentuals nude beach eyeshadow
> Bare Escentuals finesse eyeshadow
> Too Faced shadow insurance
> 
> Can't wait for everything to come in!! It was all just sent to the warehouse. Two separate orders but I'm hoping they will arrive together.


 
Wow - great haul.  I love NARS Deep Throat Blush; Orgasm gets all the praise but Deep Throat is my favorite.


----------



## MM83

My store did the VIB event yesterday, I got (I've been spending money like water and I was really, really, good yesterday);

Tarte Smooth Operator in Agent 16
Philosophy Help Me 

And a TON of samples. I also got a goody bag, did anyone else recieve one? Mine had very generous testers in it; Lancome Dual Finish compact, Lancome L'Absolu Rouge lipstick, Laura Mercier Mineral Eye Powder in Crushed Amethyst and a 4 day supply of the Clinique Skincare System. 

I've got the urge to spend more...but with another 20% event coming up, I'll hold off for a bit.


----------



## Iluvbags

Dear Sephora,
Please get better sample selection online.  You are really putting a wrench into my plan of splitting F&F orders to get more samples when I don't care for the ones that you have listed.  

Love,
Devoted Shopped


----------



## gga

Actually, if they don't stop this soon, I will have to hand over my CC to my husband and check myself into rehab.  I looked at my order history since the sale started.  I have been bad.  Very, very, very bad.


----------



## Blondee178

I went during my lunch break and got the DDF Revolve 400x, 2 n/p (Opening night & Because I said so) and 2 glass files + some samples. 

They honored the F&F b/c the revolve wasn't available online...I think I'm done for now.


----------



## jpgoeth

FYI for anyone in San Francisco, the Union Square still will honor F&F.  I went in yesterday to get a new GHD.  The girl at the front door said I needed a card, then I asked someone else and they said to just mention it at the register and I had no issues!


----------



## Iluvbags

gga said:


> Actually, if they don't stop this soon, I will have to hand over my CC to my husband and check myself into rehab. I looked at my order history since the sale started. I have been bad. Very, very, very bad.


 
LOL!  I have not been as bad as I thought.  But I do plan to place probably one more order.  Is it over tonight at midnight or tomorrow?


----------



## luvhautecouture

I think last year I placed 6 orders during FF.  And they weren't small orders... CRAZY


----------



## roxys

Last year I went crazy during F&F this year I only placed on order.:wondering


----------



## krazydaisy

I placed a lot last year too. this year i haven't bought anything


----------



## Squeaky00

What does VIB stand for and what does it include. What is a VIB event?


----------



## exotikittenx

Sooo... I went to the store today to see what they had, and decided to pick up some bronzer and a brush.  I asked the girl at the register about the discount and said I saw it on facebook, and she was really sweet about it.  She just checked with the manager and were totally cool about it and gave me the discount, no problems, no hassle.  I walked out of there happy, and also got a sample of the Versace Bright Crystal and my "birthday gift."  They were very nice.  It's interesting that some stores are not so nice about it.  I'm glad they honored it for me there.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I ordered an Yves Saint Laurent Touce Eclat sample in 1 (Luminous Radiance), but I only realized it was a 1 when I received it, and that would be too light for my skin. Let me know if any of you girls want me to send it out to you!


----------



## lilbluebear

I love seeing all your hauls. I want to join in on the next one! It looks like so much fun.


----------



## Iluvbags

Has anyone tried the Sugar lip polish?  I need a scrubby for my lips.  But its kinda pricey


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Iluvbags said:


> Has anyone tried the Sugar lip polish?  I need a scrubby for my lips.  But its kinda pricey



Yes just got it as a RAOK gift from my buddy. I love it and it is well worth the price


----------



## Iluvbags

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Yes just got it as a RAOK gift from my buddy. I love it and it is well worth the price


 
Really?!!  OMG I may have to cave while its 20% off.  We're talking about the same one right? By the brand SUGAR.  its like $22.50 on Sephora


----------



## lolitablue

My three orders are in and I am in love with all my purchases!! The Three Little Wonders from Ole Henriksen are just amazing skin care products for my face and neck.  My three different orders came with all the samples as I requested them.  I am debating on getting D&G The One from them before this offer goes away, by tomorrow!! I love the fragrance and it'd be a great discount but Saks has it for 30% off!! What to do, what to do!!!!


----------



## merekat703

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I ordered an Yves Saint Laurent Touce Eclat sample in 1 (Luminous Radiance), but I only realized it was a 1 when I received it, and that would be too light for my skin. Let me know if any of you girls want me to send it out to you!


 
Hi, I use shade 1!


----------



## ILuvShopping

My order should be delivered today! I think im more excited to see if I actually got the flowerbomb sample than for my actual order lol


----------



## ms-whitney

^i downloaded the sephora app to get the free primer and when i was playing around with it it showed me the samples shipped as well! (i don't know why i'm so psyched to get it when it usually ends up in this bag i have filled with past samples  but i am)

my second order should be arriving today too


----------



## katran26

all 5 of my orders shipped out today


----------



## pie

ms-whitney said:


> ^i downloaded the sephora app to get the free primer and when i was playing around with it it showed me the samples shipped as well! (i don't know why i'm so psyched to get it when it usually ends up in this bag i have filled with past samples  but i am)
> 
> my second order should be arriving today too


 
How do you get the free primer?  I have the sephora app but never got an offer to get a free primer.


----------



## ILuvShopping

YESSSS i got my flowerbomb sample!!


----------



## gga

pie said:


> How do you get the free primer?  I have the sephora app but never got an offer to get a free primer.



I carried my iphone with the installed app up to the checkout counter and showed it to the clerk there.  She gave me the free primer at that point.  You can either do it by online order using the code or by walking in and showing someone the app installed on your iphone.


----------



## nekonat

ILuvShopping said:


> YESSSS i got my flowerbomb sample!!



lol! How do you like it?


----------



## pie

Thank you *gga!*  Do you happen to know that code I can use online?


----------



## gga

pie said:


> thank you *gga!*  do you happen to know that code i can use online?



tarinatogo


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Iluvbags said:


> Really?!!  OMG I may have to cave while its 20% off.  We're talking about the same one right? By the brand SUGAR.  its like $22.50 on Sephora



Yes the brand is FRESH they make the sugar polish, brown sugar scrub etc. The whole brand is great


----------



## katran26

^ try the Lip Sugar Treatment in Plum - it changed my world


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> YESSSS i got my flowerbomb sample!!


 
Isnt it amazing?!  I love the scent.  Was happy to see when sephora added samples.


----------



## ILuvShopping

nekonat said:


> lol! How do you like it?





Iluvbags said:


> Isnt it amazing?!  I love the scent.  Was happy to see when sephora added samples.



i had a sample of flower bomb years ago and i've loved it ever since. the stuff is so darn expensive so i've never been able to actually own a bottle. my dad at the time was traveling over seas to france every few weeks so i even made him go find it there to see if it was cheaper lol (which it wasn't)

i was SO excited when sephora started selling it.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

iluvbags - clean out your inbox so I can PM you, woman!


----------



## aliceanna

Just in case there was someone not wanting to pay for the Fresh Sugar lip scrub stuff, Bath and Body Works has a minty sugar lip scrub that I absolutely love, and it's only $7 or so.  

To veer back on topic, I got the YSL Touche Eclat sample a few days ago, used it once, and immediately hightailed it to Sephora to purchase a full-size one in the No. 2 shade.  I am in love!  My Sephora store is being awesome with the F&F discount and will give it to anyone who mentions it.  Since they were being so nice and generous, I picked up some NARS bronzer and the Philosophy holiday 4-pack of lip glosses (am now obsessed with Peppermint Bark gloss!).


----------



## Iluvbags

BourgeoisStoner said:


> iluvbags - clean out your inbox so I can PM you, woman!


 
Oops.  I'll do it now.  Sorry


----------



## Swanky

I tried the sugar scrub and thought it was a greasy mess   What went wrong!?!


----------



## j9g8rchic

I'm so bummed.  I split my order up into two so I could get more samples and my second order had NOTHING.    I really wanted to try the flowerbomb too.  Bummed.  The items I paid for were in the box, but no samples or even a packing slip.  Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Swanky

Happened to me last year - I was not happy


----------



## punksjunk

:S i spent more than i would have liked, but refilled on makeup that i will be needing sometime in the next few months. also wiped out half of my christmas shopping.

ysl volume effet mascara
bobbi brown concealer kit
urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero
a bunch of philosophy products for christmas gifts
two marc jacob lola perfume rings as christmas gifts
laura mercier mineral powder
smash box photofinish primer


----------



## j9g8rchic

I figure I'll just have them make me a couple of perfume samples next time I visit the store to make up for it.


----------



## Iluvbags

j9g8rchic said:


> I'm so bummed. I split my order up into two so I could get more samples and my second order had NOTHING.  I really wanted to try the flowerbomb too. Bummed. The items I paid for were in the box, but no samples or even a packing slip. Did this happen to anyone else?


 
Call the 1800 number.  Maybe they can send it to you separately.  It sucks to have no packing slip.  What if you decide that you don't like what you ordered?  You have no way to return them
Boooo Sephora.


----------



## Swanky

They track what you buy online.


----------



## karester

I'm coming down to the wire, haven't bought anything yet.  But I have had my basket full since the first day but it keeps changing, I can't make up my mind.  I can't decide if I want to bite the bullet and get the YSL Faux Cils.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## ms-whitney

^if you're able to i'd get it!

if you change your mind you can always return at the store or ship back, their policy is awesome. but 20% doesn't come often, only once a year and twice i guess if you're VIP insider (i am but haven't gotten anything regarding it so i'm getting the rest in my cart)


----------



## karester

Yeah, I know, I just can't figure out what else.  I want some NARS and MUFE shadows but can't choose.  

Oh, do you have any opinion between the two black shades the Faux Cils comes in?  I don't know which is better.


----------



## ILuvShopping

those that didn't get samples should try and call them.... see what they say. 
and if you didn't get a packing slip you can go to your account online and it will tell you what should have been included in your package.


i told my parents about the F&F sale and kinda hinted about the flower bomb perfume for an xmas present... and i'm horrible and know their email password so i went to check to see if they ordered it, and they did!


----------



## lolitablue

I placed my 4th order today!! Have already been using the Three Little Wonders and the Upper Lid Lifter and I am so happy!! 

Today, I ordered D&G The One fragrance!!! I got a sample and fell for it big, so did my DBF so I am done, for now and very happy!!! Great round of discounts all together!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> those that didn't get samples should try and call them.... see what they say.
> and if you didn't get a packing slip you can go to your account online and it will tell you what should have been included in your package.
> 
> 
> *i told my parents about the F&F sale and kinda hinted about the flower bomb perfume for an xmas present... and i'm horrible and know their email password so i went to check to see if they ordered it, and they did!*


 
Yes you are horrible!

LOL


----------



## Beenie

karester said:


> Yeah, I know, I just can't figure out what else. I want some NARS and MUFE shadows but can't choose.
> 
> Oh, do you have any opinion between the two black shades the Faux Cils comes in? I don't know which is better.


 
Did you see the 2 NARS shadow duos that are $10 right now? I decided to get the Wicked (green/yellow) since I have never used NARS and have been wanting to try them. I also got the orgasm lust lip and cheek set to see if I love NARS like so many others do.


----------



## karester

Beenie said:


> Did you see the 2 NARS shadow duos that are $10 right now? I decided to get the Wicked (green/yellow) since I have never used NARS and have been wanting to try them. I also got the orgasm lust lip and cheek set to see if I love NARS like so many others do.



Yeah I saw that, but I'd never use green or yellow, so that rules that out.  And I bought a duo at another store, before the FF was announced, which makes me sad, I could've gotten it cheaper.


----------



## Beenie

^^ that is how I feel about the UD NYC palette since I got it just before F&F


----------



## canada's

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I tried the sugar scrub and thought it was a greasy mess   What went wrong!?!



i hate the fresh brown sugar scrub. it is simply too slippery if you're using it in the shower. i've never been sure how everyone goes on and on about it, especially considering the price point. prior to a few months ago, it was only sold in the $60+ size, but people still flocked to it.

has anyone used the clinique dark spot corrector? i was thinking about getting it for my mom. she has mild sunspots on her cheekbones. they're very easy to cover with makeup, but without it, i know she's self-conscious even if it's just at the house. anyway, if i'm going to order it, i have to do it now because i ordered my sephora haul from beauty.com but they don't stock clinique, so i HAVE to order it from sephora.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> Yes you are horrible!
> 
> LOL




haha!
it's sort of like when you're a kid and you learn how to unwrap the presents and wrap them back up to see what you got without your parents finding out lol (and for the record... i did not do that... my brother did!)


----------



## krazydaisy

I saw the nars duos too but they're sold out


----------



## j9g8rchic

OK.  So I called about not getting the samples.  Like I assumed, they won't just send out samples BUT as an apology the very nice lady gave me 100 Beauty Insider points.


----------



## kiss_p

krazydaisy said:


> I saw the nars duos too but they're sold out


 

They're not sold out yet.  Here's a link:

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P276500


----------



## krazydaisy

ohmygosh, thank you for the direct link. i caved in a placed an order last night and wanted to get some nars shadows but those $10 ones were sold out! i am happy they are not. does anyone have swatches of the duos i would love to see. may need to place the order in a bit before they sell out


----------



## ILuvShopping

j9g8rchic said:


> OK.  So I called about not getting the samples.  Like I assumed, they won't just send out samples BUT as an apology the very nice lady gave me 100 Beauty Insider points.



well i think that was nice  at least they're willing to give you something.


----------



## j9g8rchic

^^ Yes.  I was very pleased.  Once again Sephora's customer service shines.


----------



## katran26

^ agreed. 100 points is pretty sweet - it's usually best to save for 500 points because those gifts are really sweet


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> haha!
> it's sort of like when you're a kid and you learn how to unwrap the presents and wrap them back up to see what you got without your parents finding out lol (and for the record... i did not do that... my brother did!)


 
LOL!!  Right.

I never mastered that skill but I do remember finding two hiding places for Christmas presents when I was little. I don't think I've ever told my parent til this day


----------



## j9g8rchic

katran  I have never been patient enough to save for the 500 point gift.  Thanks to the nice lady at Sephora I am now over 500, and I actually have the feeling I will be greedy waiting for a really cool gift.


----------



## katran26

j9g8rchic said:


> katran  I have never been patient enough to save for the 500 point gift.  Thanks to the nice lady at Sephora I am now over 500, and I actually have the feeling I will be greedy waiting for a really cool gift.



heheee, I never made it to 500 before either, but with my 5 :shame: orders during F&F I happened to make it this time  - so I ordered the Bare Escentuals collection, it should be coming sometime today or tomorrow. I'll definitely post here about it!


----------



## ILuvShopping

j9g8rchic said:


> katran  I have never been patient enough to save for the 500 point gift.  Thanks to the nice lady at Sephora I am now over 500, and I actually have the feeling I will be greedy waiting for a really cool gift.



haha like ME!! i'm currently at like 1200 points. i never go shopping when they have the cool rewards


----------



## karester

That was nice that she gave you 100 points.  

I've never splurged on a 500 pt gift, not sure if I want to, nothing lately has caught my eye. I've gotten a couple 100 pt ones, but where I am now, I'm so close to 2 500 pt gifts!


----------



## Beenie

I am about to place my third order of the day and I am feeling bratty because I am not happy with today's samples and mad at myself for not ordering when flowerbomb was an option


----------



## karester

Has Sephora not been selling Nars' Caravaggio e/s duo?  I'm liking those colors but I don't see it.


----------



## jpeltz1

Beenie said:


> I am about to place my third order of the day and I am feeling bratty because I am not happy with today's samples and mad at myself for not ordering when flowerbomb was an option


 
Beenie, they sent me a FlowerBomb sample that I didn't select (can't wear perfume due to allergies). If you PM me your address, I can drop it in the mail to you.


----------



## merekat703

I used 100 points to get the nars luminizer but I dont know how to use it correctly LOL!


----------



## Swanky

I've been mixing a little bit w/ my daily moisturizer, or you can rub it into upper cheekbones.


----------



## karester

Woo!  I made it, I cut it extremely close, but still got the discount!  Can't wait to get my goodies.


----------



## lolitablue

karester said:


> Woo! I made it, I cut it extremely close, but still got the discount! Can't wait to get my goodies.


----------



## karester

And by close, I mean I finished putting in my info like 2 minutes after 12, was so afraid to see the code not taken, but it was! I saved $31!

Edit: Oh now I understand why it wasn't denied, I thought it expired 12 EST, but it's PST.  So everyone still has 2.5 hours left!


----------



## Iluvbags

karester said:


> And by close, I mean I finished putting in my info like 2 minutes after 12, was so afraid to see the code not taken, but it was! I saved $31!
> 
> Edit: Oh now I understand why it wasn't denied, I thought it expired 12 EST, but it's PST. So everyone still has 2.5 hours left!


 

YUP.  I placed a last minute impluse order.  

They changed the 100 point rewards and the 500 one too but nothing interested me so I passed.  I have like a million points now.  I'm just waiting for something super to come along.


----------



## lambiepie

I placed a 5th order about 30 mins ago. Now I am done!

Although, I do have less than 30 mins to change my mind


----------



## thegoreprincess

3 minutes left!


----------



## Iluvbags

Sephora has THE worst sample selction right now that I have ever seen since I stated ordering years ago

Hope they get their act together in time for the VIB event


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Omg.. I kind of went crazy with the F&F sale.. Here's my haul!!

-Boscia Willow Bark Breakout Treatment, 0.5 oz
-Peter Thomas Roth Max Complexion Correction Pads
-Oscar Blandi Trattamento di Jasmine Smoothing Hair Treatment
-Smashbox Instant Eyes Shadow & Liner Palette
-Stila Backstage Eyeshadow Palette
-Stila Artist's Inspiration Palette
-Stila Pro Artist Palette No. 1
-Stila Record a Message Palette - Surprise & Shine
-Stila Road to Radiance - Across the USA Travel Palette
-Stila Pretty in Paris Travel Palette
-Stila Trendsetting in Tokyo Travel Palette
-Stila Make an Impression in Moscow Travel Palette
-Too Faced Glamour to Go 2 Pocket Palette
-Too Faced Glamour to Go Fairy Edition
-Smashbox Get Sexy Halloween Kit

In all, I had 5 separate transactions, which total 15 samples (I'm still awaiting 2 shipments but I hope they include all 6 samples), and I saved a total of $51.80!!

I didn't get a chance to order all the items in my shopping cart, but with the VIB event coming up...


----------



## katran26

Iluvbags said:


> Sephora has THE worst sample selction right now that I have ever seen since I stated ordering years ago
> 
> Hope they get their act together in time for the VIB event


 

I sooo agree! I placed about 5 orders, but except for flowerbomb, I'm very unethusiastic about the samples. I was going to place one last minute order, but figured might as well wait for the VIB event to do more damage (and hopefully get better samples!)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I placed a last minute order as well, and decided to try the 500pnt item and one of the 100pnt ones since I was over 1000pnts and had not used them.  I could have broke my order up (115$) for more samples but they weren't that great anyway.


----------



## AshJs3

Did anyone order when the YSL Touche Eclat was a sample? I did and all I got was a flyer thing telling me about it. Kinda disappointed.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i did a last minute order for a friend.  i let her pick her samples and then there was actually a 100pt reward that i decided to get. some sort of makeup remover wipes.
i saw the new 500 point one but had no interest in that either. i wouldn't use half the stuff.
oh and i decided to get one of the nars $10 duos


----------



## lawchick

AshJs3 said:


> Did anyone order when the YSL Touche Eclat was a sample? I did and all I got was a flyer thing telling me about it. Kinda disappointed.



I got mine.  I got a couple actually.  Are you sure there isn't a sample?  The sample is on what looks like a postcard but there is an area that you peel back and the Touche Eclat is underneath.


----------



## Iluvbags

lawchick said:


> I got mine. I got a couple actually. Are you sure there isn't a sample? The sample is on what looks like a postcard but there is an area that you peel back and the Touche Eclat is underneath.


 
yes, this!  It comes on a postcard. A very tiny sample like 1x use only. I got one even though #1 is nowhere near my color.


----------



## AshJs3

lawchick said:


> I got mine.  I got a couple actually.  Are you sure there isn't a sample?  The sample is on what looks like a postcard but there is an area that you peel back and the Touche Eclat is underneath.



I searched all over that thing looking for something like that. I also read everything on there. Maybe I did just miss it though. Now I feel kinda dumb! lol


----------



## lawchick

Did you throw it out?  ^
If not, check it when you get home.    I ALWAYS do stuff like that so don't feel dumb.


----------



## krazydaisy

bunnymasseuse said:


> I placed a last minute order as well, and decided to try the 500pnt item and one of the 100pnt ones since I was over 1000pnts and had not used them.  I could have broke my order up (115$) for more samples but they weren't that great anyway.


sephora samples are getting more poor everyday. it's a shame since they use to have really good samplels. now the ulta has better samples and beatuy.com too


----------



## exotikittenx

Might I remind everyone that when you spend like $25 or $30 at Lancome or Clinique, they give you amazing gifts with purchases, like full size lipsticks, eyeshadows, face creams, blush, mini mascaras, etc.  All for around 30 bucks!  But Sephora expects you to spend $500 for a gift that isn't even as nice as those department store gifts with purchase.  I still like my 500 point gift, but when I compare what I get for $30 at department stores, it kind of makes me look at it a little differently.


----------



## katran26

exotikittenx said:


> Might I remind everyone that when you spend like $25 or $30 at Lancome or Clinique, they give you amazing gifts with purchases, like full size lipsticks, eyeshadows, face creams, blush, mini mascaras, etc.  All for around 30 bucks!  But Sephora expects you to spend $500 for a gift that isn't even as nice as those department store gifts with purchase.  I still like my 500 point gift, but when I compare what I get for $30 at department stores, it kind of makes me look at it a little differently.



So true. I wish Sephora could read comments like yours and step up its game. 

I prefer Sephora because it's close to where I live and work, and I like the fast shipping and products that are featured. But you're 100% correct. I really wish they were a *tad* more generous with their gift options.


----------



## Iluvbags

Iluvbags said:


> Sephora has THE worst sample selction right now that I have ever seen since I stated ordering years ago
> 
> Hope they get their act together in time for the VIB event


 


krazydaisy said:


> sephora samples are getting more poor everyday. it's a shame since they use to have really good samplels. now the ulta has better samples and beatuy.com too


 
It really sucks because i placed like 5 orders total....or 4?  Can't remember.  but anyway I was really hoping to make out with some good samples.  Instead I got 2 samples that I really love and the rest were crap that I just selected just cuzush:

Not cool.  i remember back in the say being excited to order from Sephora just so I could pick from their amazing samples


----------



## merekat703

Their samples are junk and most aren't even enough for one use. I totally agree with the comment about the make up counters gift with purchases, those are soo much nicer and you get make up bags some times. For $500 spent at sephora I think we earned a free full size item or atleast a step up from a sample that lasts 2 days!


----------



## lostnexposed

i wasn't planning to get anything from this friends and family but i changed my mind at the last minute and got the ddf sulfur mask, shiseido compact foundation, nars blush-orgasm, a sephora brush and more perfume that i dont need


----------



## calzz

Kinda disappointed this year- I only got 2 items because everything I wanted was sold out!


----------



## Iluvbags

Iluvbags said:


> It really sucks because i placed like 5 orders total....or 4? Can't remember. but anyway I was really hoping to make out with some good samples. Instead I got 2 samples that I really love and the rest were crap that I just selected just cuzush:
> 
> Not cool. i *remember back in the say* being excited to order from Sephora just so I could pick from their amazing samples


 
I meant to say "back in the day" not "back in the say".  It annoys me to see my own typos.

LOL!!


----------



## girlygirl3

I got my order:
Lancome mascara base
Dior Waterproof e/l in black (needed another)
Boscia's new black mask

With Boscia's product, I fulfilled my skincare challenge and got to choose one of 3 full-size products.  The only one I could use was the DDF Protect and Correct moisturizer.  ** I thought you could choose what you wanted? **

I got my birthday gift of the Sephora eye kit which includes sample e/s in Aspen Summit, sample e/l in Silver Green and sample lash plumping mascara.  ** I think I liked last year's Bliss Body Butter better. **

I chose one free sample - Caudalie Vinoperfect masque.


----------



## AshJs3

exotikittenx said:


> Might I remind everyone that when you spend like $25 or $30 at Lancome or Clinique, they give you amazing gifts with purchases, like full size lipsticks, eyeshadows, face creams, blush, mini mascaras, etc.  All for around 30 bucks!  But Sephora expects you to spend $500 for a gift that isn't even as nice as those department store gifts with purchase.  I still like my 500 point gift, but when I compare what I get for $30 at department stores, it kind of makes me look at it a little differently.



This is so true. I was just going through all of the stuff I have from Sephora. I have TONS of samples and 4 of the 500 point things that I have never even used. Most of the samples never get used either. It's such a waste.


----------



## lawchick

exotikittenx said:


> Might I remind everyone that when you spend like $25 or $30 at Lancome or Clinique, they give you amazing gifts with purchases, like full size lipsticks, eyeshadows, face creams, blush, mini mascaras, etc.  All for around 30 bucks!  But Sephora expects you to spend $500 for a gift that isn't even as nice as those department store gifts with purchase.  I still like my 500 point gift, but when I compare what I get for $30 at department stores, it kind of makes me look at it a little differently.



You bring up a great point.  

I think I really only shop at Sephora because it is so easy.  Everything I could want is in one location unlike dept stores that may not carry every brand I want, and I can try it all on.  Plus I can get 20% off one season per year.  That is the main draw for me.  I shop for the entire year during F&F/VIB.  I can't beat the 20% off deal.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^You can get some of the same deluxe samples wit hpurchase by going to each brands website, ie lancome.com, esteelauder.com, chanel.com. I like to shop at these sites, the gwp are awesome and some of them have free shipping.


----------



## merekat703

Did sephora pull all the halloween philosophy stuff? Does philosophy have a sale part on there site?


----------



## ILuvShopping

merekat703 said:


> Did sephora pull all the halloween philosophy stuff? Does philosophy have a sale part on there site?



hmm.. i thought philosophy used to have a page of items they were discontinuing... but i can't seem to find it now.


----------



## nviedprincess

As far as samples go, I've never had an issue with going into the store and asking them to make me one. I mean I went this year for F&F and I wanted to order this cream, and they were out, but the tester was there so she filled up two of the largest jars for me with that. And last year everything I bought for F&F I also got a sample of so I could try it out and if I didn't like it returned the unopened product.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Received my second F&F order today. They replaced this Clinique sample I requested with the Flowerbomb sample. I've never smelled it before (I've been avoiding perfumes, I have too many!), but it smells good and I'm not angry about this substitution!


----------



## exotikittenx

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^You can get some of the same deluxe samples wit hpurchase by going to each brands website, ie lancome.com, esteelauder.com, chanel.com. I like to shop at these sites, the gwp are awesome and some of them have free shipping.



Does Chanel ever do a GWP on their website or at the counters?  I never seem to see those going on.


----------



## lawchick

nviedprincess said:


> And last year everything I bought for F&F I also got a sample of so I could try it out and if I didn't like it returned the unopened product.


What a great idea!  I hate having to return used items almost as much as I hate blowing a wad of cash on a product I end up hating and not using.


----------



## karester

My order was shipped today, can't wait for it!  But I am glad I took my time ordering, because I was this close to getting Flowerbomb and decided against it, I found my little sample I got in store and tried it...definitely not for me!


----------



## gre8dane

I placed three orders for more samples & points, but the samples were  and I never redeemed any points.  I ordered:

Boscia Normal to Dry kit
Boscia Enlivening Amino-AG Eye Treatment
DiorShow Lash Extase Set
Clarisonic Replacement Body Spot brush x2
Clarisonic Replacement Delicate brush (twin pack) x3
NARS Lip Pencil in Cruella
Skin Challenge pick Brazilian Peel
Sephora Purple Glass file
Flowerbomb Travel Set
NARS Purple Rain Nailpolish
Guerlain Loose Powder Kohl Liner (only gift in the orders)
Dior Blackout Mascara
L'Occitane small Shea Butter hand creme (not pictured)
Jack Black Lip Balm (not pictured)


----------



## keodi

gre8dane said:


> I placed three orders for more samples & points, but the samples were  and I never redeemed any points.  I ordered:
> 
> Boscia Normal to Dry kit
> Boscia Enlivening Amino-AG Eye Treatment
> DiorShow Lash Extase Set
> Clarisonic Replacement Body Spot brush x2
> Clarisonic Replacement Delicate brush (twin pack) x3
> NARS Lip Pencil in Cruella
> Skin Challenge pick Brazilian Peel
> Sephora Purple Glass file
> Flowerbomb Travel Set
> NARS Purple Rain Nailpolish
> Guerlain Loose Powder Kohl Liner (only gift in the orders)
> Dior Blackout Mascara
> L'Occitane small Shea Butter hand creme (not pictured)
> Jack Black Lip Balm (not pictured)



good haul!


----------



## sammix3

Anyone know when the next f&f is?


----------



## sass000

If I'm not mistaken they are usually in October or November.




sammix3 said:


> Anyone know when the next f&f is?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I think they did two F&F last year.


----------



## cheburashka

bunnymasseuse said:


> I think they did two F&F last year.



I am pretty sure it is one, they always have it once a year late fall so people can stock up on xmas gifts. They have several vip promotions though throughout a year.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea i don't remember 2 F&Fs, but they did do a 20% off sale for VIB's only at some point.


----------



## sammix3

They did one during the spring.. but I don't remember when


----------



## cloudzz

sammix3 said:


> They did one during the spring.. but I don't remember when



Yep I remember this too.


----------



## grasshopper

bump! Anyone has any idea if they gonna have on in April or this spring? TIA!


----------



## Love Of My Life

let's hope so.. someone will let us know on the forum...


----------



## shopgirl1010

I went to the store and the SA said sometime in April?
Does anyone else know when? or heard anything? Last year it was end of March I think.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I hope it is soon, I have an earned GC to their online shop from Discover Rewards I want to use


----------



## BagloverBurr

Is it online and in stores? There isnt a sephora close to me


----------



## lola_haze

BagloverBurr said:


> Is it online and in stores? There isnt a sephora close to me



Yep, there will be an F&F code that you can enter during checkout on the site. My favorite promotion!


----------



## pond23

BagloverBurr said:


> Is it online and in stores? There isnt a sephora close to me


 
^ It would be both online and in stores.


----------



## bluejinx

If it could be between apr 14-may 1st it would make my entire year!! I have a shopping list of 11 nailpolishes from illamasqua that I will be buying in nyc (don't sell illamasqua in canada) and I can NOT afford all of them!! Though I will be buying them regardless! 

20% off 154.00 would make my day!!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I hope it's in April! I'm getting low on staples and would hate to pay full price now when I could have waited a few more weeks.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I hope its soon I need a new blowdryer and want a good one this time!


----------



## bebeexo

I read that it's 10% off until April 6th.


----------



## Beenie

^^ yes, for VIB's


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> ^^ yes, for VIB's



Ok. Can I cry now? They won't allow canadian gift cards on the website so I can't send a friend a gift card to pay with, and they won't allow a canadian credit card to an american address! And I won't be in the states until 8 days after it ends!!

Stupid illamasqua polish not available in canada!!! 

<Enter temper tantrum here>


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Has anyone received their coupon? Or is it not out yet?


----------



## Genti

bebeexo said:


> I read that it's 10% off until April 6th.


 

Is it going on right now?


----------



## Beenie

LoveMyMarc said:


> Has anyone received their coupon? Or is it not out yet?


 
I have not received anything. I saw it on Temptalia's site.



Genti said:


> Is it going on right now?


 
I believe so.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

The code is V436CB for 10% off. I saw it on Temptalia's blog as well.

I placed an order before I knew about the 10% off 
Oh well, I'm getting more stuff eventually anyways so I'll just use it then.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^Thanks!!

I wish I had an in-store coupon. I'm a VIB member too...I spend so much there!


----------



## shopgirl1010

The 10% is different from the April sale correct?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

shopgirl1010 said:


> The 10% is different from the April sale correct?


Correct, this is VIB renewal code related, not spring 15% off sale related.


----------



## bluejinx

bunnymasseuse said:


> Correct, this is VIB renewal code related, not spring 15% off sale related.



There will be an april 15% off sale??? When?? Omg!!!


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Does anyone know if you can use a Canadian Beauty Insider card at Sephoras in the US? I'm going to Vegas in May and was wondering if I'll get points if I buy anything when I'm down there.


----------



## bluejinx

You should be able to. Yes. I know you can retirn things in canada you bought in the US. 



Diane d'Poitier said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a Canadian Beauty Insider card at Sephoras in the US? I'm going to Vegas in May and was wondering if I'll get points if I buy anything when I'm down there.


----------



## MrsPink82

I tried it but it said I had used that code on a previous order- oh well!  Got a free lip gloss instead!  Coupon code : BITE


----------



## exotikittenx

n/m


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

10% off is just like no tax discount :wondering


----------



## Beenie

Pinkstrawberry said:


> 10% off is just like no tax discount :wondering


 
Something is better than nuttin


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Something is better than nuttin



^was exactly what I was going to say! (Though tax here is 12% so its not even all the tax!!). But I'll take whatever you want to give me! Better than nothing!


----------



## spylove22

I guess I'm not VIB anymore, they're quick to take your status away if you don't constantly keep spending there, but they had a free one year subs. to vogue which is a better deal for me cause 10% is not all that great for what I got.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I wish we knew when this was, I have a full cart!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Beenie said:


> Something is better than nuttin



Right! Money saved is money saved.


----------



## Bloo

how do canadians get the VIB discount? or is it just for us residents only


----------



## bluejinx

Bloo said:


> how do canadians get the VIB discount? or is it just for us residents only



Exact same as the states. Canada/us is one office for sephora.


----------



## Bloo

^thank you for answering 
will there be a 15% discount soon ?


----------



## chinkee21

Has the F&F sale for this year ended?


----------



## regretless

just got a 15% off coupon to use for april 15-21  
and i'm not a VIB, just regular BI member.

the discount code to use online is *BICHIC*


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Ooh, this is not a 1 time use code, no?


----------



## regretless

^ nope! my mom got the same code.


----------



## EllAva

regretless said:


> just got a 15% off coupon to use for april 15-21
> and i'm not a VIB, just regular BI member.
> 
> the discount code to use online is *BICHIC*



Was it via email or snail mail? Thanks!


----------



## regretless

^ both, actually.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Boo!  Neither the VIB or BI codes work in the Canadian checkout, they're in-store only.


----------



## ILuvShopping

my code in the email i got today was actually just *CHIC*


----------



## Litsa

Will they do a price adjustment? I just bought a few things there last week and would like the savings still.


----------



## jeye

Litsa said:


> Will they do a price adjustment? I just bought a few things there last week and would like the savings still.



I was able to do a price adjustment today without a problem. I still had the packaging, receipt etc.


----------



## chinkee21

Anybody knows when the F& sales are happening? Is it applicable in-store?TIA!


----------



## BagloverBurr

chinkee21 said:


> Anybody knows when the F& sales are happening? Is it applicable in-store?TIA!



I heard in october, and  I am pretty sure its in store and online


----------



## azhangie

October?? damnit so far awayyyy


----------



## FullyLoaded

It will be here before you know it!


----------



## Artegirl

Accdg to this blog, the Sephora F & F will be Oct 20 - Nov 2
http://www.kizzy-online.com/2011/09/29/my-sephora-wish-list-upcoming-ff-sale/

Anybody who can validate this?  But it says the F & F will be online only?  I am from the Philippines, but I'll be in NYC in Oct so I was hoping the sale will be in-store too.


----------



## EllAva

I wouldn't be surprised if it was online-only because I know a lot of people have difficulty redeeming F&F in-store... My Sephora is in a JC Penney and they don't honor it... Sephora is especially cheap when it comes to discounts, IMO.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was able to get it in store just by chance last year. i've never received anything to use for in-store in past years.  i just happened to ask if i could get the f&f discount and the SA said yes but a different one checked me out and she seemed a little irritated that the other SA said i could get the discount.


----------



## ILuvShopping

just wanted to post this statement from that blog



> There is no code this time. You must go to sephora.com/friends during the time of the event for a unique code to enter at checkout.


----------



## candiebear

I agree with EllAva... Sephora skimps on promotions. If it's true that we will have to enter unique codes to get F&F discount I won't be surprised. It will anger a lot of Sephora fans that don't get a code.


----------



## novella

^ MTE. I don't like where this is headed if it's true...


----------



## Chanel 0407

What, this is kind of crazy


----------



## i<3handbags

Can someone explain why unique codes are a problem? I am not seeing it. I didn't see anything about random people getting it (like Coach does with their PCE. I mean, as long as you have an account you should get a code, right?


----------



## LauraJean396

i<3handbags said:


> Can someone explain why unique codes are a problem? I am not seeing it. I didn't see anything about random people getting it (like Coach does with their PCE. I mean, as long as you have an account you should get a code, right?


People view it as a problem because it is a one time use.  Many use the code over and over.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hold on:


> So&#8230; I told you about Sephora&#8217;s Friends & Family Sale. During this sale you will get 20% off off your purchase when you order online on sephora.com/friends from Thursday October 20 until Wednesday November 2. There are no exclusions and there is no discount code.



It says there is no exclusions and there is no code.  Is there somewhere else written where it's a one time use only deal?  I do make multiple purchases, 50$ cap to get the extra samples... so it would bother me if that became a requirement for it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bunnymasseuse said:


> Hold on:
> 
> 
> It says there is no exclusions and there is no code.  Is there somewhere else written where it's a one time use only deal?  I do make multiple purchases, 50$ cap to get the extra samples... so it would bother me if that became a requirement for it.



Maybe this is why they would make it a one time use, personal code.  I'm sure Sephora has caught on to all of the people making multiple $50 orders just to get 3 extra samples each time.  Think of the benefit of those extra samples to you vs. the cost of shipping each extra package, time spent filling an extra order and supplies to ship that extra order for Sephora.  I'm sure it's not outrageous (let's be honest, a few extra boxes and 5 extra minutes for an employee isn't running Sephora out of business), but when tons of customers are doing this it adds up.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

emcosmo1639 said:


> Maybe this is why they would make it a one time use, personal code.  I'm sure Sephora has caught on to all of the people making multiple $50 orders just to get 3 extra samples each time.  Think of the benefit of those extra samples to you vs. the cost of shipping each extra package, time spent filling an extra order and supplies to ship that extra order for Sephora.  I'm sure it's not outrageous (let's be honest, a few extra boxes and 5 extra minutes for an employee isn't running Sephora out of business), but when tons of customers are doing this it adds up.


No, you have a point, but otherwise how else can I use the 20% off AND get multiple Beauty point purchases in a transaction?

I have 1000 beauty points.  I can only get ONE beauty item per transaction (either 500pnt item or one single 100pnt item).  So for me to be able to get multiples I either have to go into the store (hassle) or get it online.  Since it's one per transaction, I only have ONE CHOICE to be able to get a single 100pnt item per transaction, I can't get 2 100pnt items per transaction online.

I also have e-certificates earned through my credit card company FOR Sephora.com that are only usable online (and not in store).   That means if it's not online, then I can't use them.  Plus I earn additional money for future e-certificates if I use my credit card companies site to click through to Sephora for 5% cash back.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bunnymasseuse said:


> No, you have a point, but otherwise how else can I use the 20% off AND get multiple Beauty point purchases in a transaction?
> 
> I have 1000 beauty points.  I can only get ONE beauty item per transaction (either 500pnt item or one single 100pnt item).  So for me to be able to get multiples I either have to go into the store (hassle) or get it online.  Since it's one per transaction, I only have ONE CHOICE to be able to get a single 100pnt item per transaction, I can't get 2 100pnt items per transaction online.
> 
> I also have e-certificates earned through my credit card company FOR Sephora.com that are only usable online (and not in store).   That means if it's not online, then I can't use them.  Plus I earn additional money for future e-certificates if I use my credit card companies site to click through to Sephora for 5% cash back.



I dont' know how those e-certificates work so I can't comment on that, but as for the 100 point items, you can pick more than one.  I've picked all 3 in the past, you just have to check all three boxes.  

I was just speculating that this could be one of the reasons for them to give everyone a one time use code.  But I do think the one time use code (if it's really even happening) could pose a potential problem.  What if someone places their large order, thinks they have everything and then a few days later thinks of a few more things---what then?  I really don't think Sephora is going to do this, it doesn't seem efficient, but it would cut down on a lot of extra orders that could be streamlined into one.


----------



## AshJs3

I don't trust some random blog. I think we should just wait and see what Sephora has to say. This post did remind me I needed to update my mailing address with them though! Got to thinking about F&F over the weekend.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

emcosmo1639 said:


> I dont' know how those e-certificates work so I can't comment on that, *but as for the 100 point items, you can pick more than one.  I've picked all 3 in the past, you just have to check all three boxes.  *
> 
> I was just speculating that this could be one of the reasons for them to give everyone a one time use code.  But I do think the one time use code (if it's really even happening) could pose a potential problem.  What if someone places their large order, thinks they have everything and then a few days later thinks of a few more things---what then?  I really don't think Sephora is going to do this, it doesn't seem efficient, but it would cut down on a lot of extra orders that could be streamlined into one.


The extra pnt items have never worked for me but I'll be sure to try it again in the future.


----------



## beansbeans

emcosmo1639 said:


> I dont' know how those e-certificates work so I can't comment on that, but as for the 100 point items, you can pick more than one. I've picked all 3 in the past, you just have to check all three boxes.
> 
> I was just speculating that this could be one of the reasons for them to give everyone a one time use code. But I do think the one time use code (if it's really even happening) could pose a potential problem. What if someone places their large order, thinks they have everything and then a few days later thinks of a few more things---what then? I really don't think Sephora is going to do this, it doesn't seem efficient, but it would cut down on a lot of extra orders that could be streamlined into one.


 
Alternatively, Sephora can offer to give out 3 free samples for every $50 spent in ONE order.  So if my order came out to $100, I should get to choose 6 samples.


----------



## Iluvbags

Ugh.  I will be so annoyed if the friends and family is one time use only.  Every year I make a ton of purchases in store and online for that discount.  

Also the last time I make a Sephora online purchase I could only use one gift card at a time. Not cool when you have multiple gift cards.  Not sure if this has changed but it sucks....and couple that with the discount code being one time only....DOUBLE SUCKS.  UGhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bunnymasseuse

beansbeans said:


> Alternatively, Sephora can offer to give out 3 free samples for every $50 spent in ONE order.  So if my order came out to $100, I should get to choose 6 samples.


Agree, that might take down on the number of people who just spend 50$ to get free shipping AND the samples.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I just called my Sephora closest to me and the F&F is going on Oct.20-Nov2 online and instore. Girl over the phone told me that for instore you have to bring in an email you get to be able to get the 20% off. If you signed up for email in store you will get an email. She was trying to explain that not everyone gets an email because that would mean that anyone could come in the store to get 20% off. Only people who have signed up in store get email notifications(friends and family she kept stressing to me). I signed up instore, gave them my email address, get a catalog every blue moon from them, $80 away from being VIB, made purshases online and still don't get emails from them!! I just ran out of my MUFE Mat Velvet Plus foundation and need some more so saving 20% would be sweet. I just bloody hope I get an email notification. Sorry for the long rant


----------



## exotikittenx

MrsTGreen said:


> I just called my Sephora closest to me and the F&F is going on Oct.20-Nov2 online and instore. Girl over the phone told me that for instore you have to bring in an email you get to be able to get the 20% off. If you signed up for email in store you will get an email. She was trying to explain that not everyone gets an email because that would mean that anyone could come in the store to get 20% off. Only people who have signed up in store get email notifications(friends and family she kept stressing to me). I signed up instore, gave them my email address, get a catalog every blue moon from them, $80 away from being VIB, made purshases online and still don't get emails from them!! I just ran out of my MUFE Mat Velvet Plus foundation and need some more so saving 20% would be sweet. I just bloody hope I get an email notification. Sorry for the long rant



Check your settings for your online account.  There are usually email preferences and options to select.


----------



## gre8dane

MrsTGreen said:


> I just called my Sephora closest to me and the F&F is going on Oct.20-Nov2 online and instore. Girl over the phone told me that for instore you have to bring in an email you get to be able to get the 20% off. If you signed up for email in store you will get an email. She was trying to explain that not everyone gets an email because that would mean that anyone could come in the store to get 20% off. Only people who have signed up in store get email notifications(*friends and family she kept stressing to me*). I signed up instore, gave them my email address, get a catalog every blue moon from them, $80 away from being VIB, made purshases online and still don't get emails from them!! I just ran out of my MUFE Mat Velvet Plus foundation and need some more so saving 20% would be sweet. *I just bloody hope I get an email notification*. Sorry for the long rant


 
All that stuff about having an email & the sale being for certain people that are *truly* friends & family is bull!  Sephora knows the F&F code is posted on popular blogs & all that so if Sephora truly wants to restrict the sale, they'd make it a one time use code.  Each store seems to be different on honoring the code and Sephora needs to work that out.



exotikittenx said:


> Check your settings for your online account. *There are usually email preferences and options to select*.


 
Reference emails - I have not received an email from Sephora for a couple of years now.  When I remember, I check my account and adjust my email preferences, but for some reason I receive nothing.  I've only known about the F&F code 'cause of TPF and I receive the Dec & April VIB code via snail mail.


----------



## pond23

gre8dane said:


> *Reference emails - I have not received an email from Sephora for a couple of years now.  When I remember, I check my account and adjust my email preferences, but for some reason I receive nothing.  I've only known about the F&F code 'cause of TPF and I receive the Dec & April VIB code via snail mail.*



^ Same here! I have complained to Sephora several times over the past few years about this to no avail. My email system does not have filters, and I always check the Spam folder.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I don't care about a unique code but I do care about not receiving an email... which has happened. Guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## unluckystars

emcosmo1639 said:


> I dont' know how those e-certificates work so I can't comment on that, but as for the 100 point items, you can pick more than one.  I've picked all 3 in the past, you just have to check all three boxes.


i just tried to pick all three and it gave me an error message saying only one reward per order.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't think i've ever gotten an email for F&F to use in store and i was a VIB for a few years.

i do however get their regular emails all the time.


----------



## emcosmo1639

unluckystars said:


> i just tried to pick all three and it gave me an error message saying only one reward per order.



It's been quite a while since I've done it...maybe you can't anymore?  But in the past I was able to.  I'll actually be disappointed if you can't now...I don't like to place multiple orders for samples, but if I have a ton of points saved up how else can we use them?  Sephora may need to re-evaluate their system...


----------



## insertnamehere

I have never gotten a friends and family email either. I think the email/flyer is really only sent to actual friends and family members of the employees. I did however receive an email print out and flyer last November for 20% off for VIBs.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got the VIB code in the mail last time, and as an email..hopefully I get one again so I can shop...I have a few items in mind already


----------



## ILuvShopping

i do remember they've posted the F&F on their facebook about halfway through the sale period. but i can't remember if their posting was for online only or both online and in-store.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went online to make sure that I get email notifications. I also went back into the store to talk to the manager. She helps me alot and she told me if I have an issue not getting an email to come see her when she is working and I won't have a problem using the f&f discount!




exotikittenx said:


> Check your settings for your online account.  There are usually email preferences and options to select.





gre8dane said:


> All that stuff about having an email & the sale being for certain people that are *truly* friends & family is bull!  Sephora knows the F&F code is posted on popular blogs & all that so if Sephora truly wants to restrict the sale, they'd make it a one time use code.  Each store seems to be different on honoring the code and Sephora needs to work that out.
> 
> 
> 
> Reference emails - I have not received an email from Sephora for a couple of years now.  When I remember, I check my account and adjust my email preferences, but for some reason I receive nothing.  I've only known about the F&F code 'cause of TPF and I receive the Dec & April VIB code via snail mail.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Temptailia posted 10/20-11/2 for FF


----------



## bluejinx

BagloverBurr said:


> Temptailia posted 10/20-11/2 for FF



musings of a muse posted all the info. temptalia just states the dates from muse. she explains how you have to go to get a one time code.


----------



## BagloverBurr

bluejinx said:


> musings of a muse posted all the info. temptalia just states the dates from muse. she explains how you have to go to get a one time code.



well if thats true..I am SOL because my closest Sephora is 5 hours away...well it would save me money  i guess lol


----------



## bluejinx

BagloverBurr said:


> well if thats true..I am SOL because my closest Sephora is 5 hours away...well it would save me money  i guess lol



nope you can get an online code. i would go read musing of a muse for the details


----------



## BagloverBurr

I misread it..i saw store instead of site


----------



## sass000

I'm really hoping that they don't do a one time code as I ALWAYS forget to order something and have to add and extra order or two.


----------



## wetbandit42

Iluvbags said:


> Ugh.  I will be so annoyed if the friends and family is one time use only.  Every year I make a ton of purchases in store and online for that discount.
> 
> Also the last time I make a Sephora online purchase I could only use one gift card at a time. Not cool when you have multiple gift cards.  Not sure if this has changed but it sucks....and couple that with the discount code being one time only....DOUBLE SUCKS.  UGhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I am annoyed too... I usually make several purchases during F&F sale because I hold off on some things, only to later decide I actually want to order them, or I forget things on my wishlist and remember them later & place another order.

I am going to have to make sure I get everything I want in one order. No forgetting things I want!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i am scrapping the bottom of my UDPP bottle... and it's even a trial size that i found in one of my palettes that i completely forgot about because i was running out of my regular tube.   i need this sale!


----------



## AshJs3

I couldn't remember how this played out last year so I did some Googling. There was both a F&F event and a special VIB Shopping event then in December there was a VIB coupon ($20 off $40).

Friends and Family - Last 2 weeks of October
VIB Holiday Event - November 11 (Code was good through that weekend)
Coupon - Beginning of December

I'll be curious to get all of the details this week on how Friends and Family is going to go down.


----------



## ILuvShopping

if past years are any indications i don't think sephora makes any announcement regarding the F&F right away. I remember people just hoping the code worked as they woke up in the middle of the night to place their order lol

the one thing i miss about being a VIB is that $20 off $40 coupon


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ooh managed to get the 10% OFF through their roulette game online. Finally!


----------



## Lydlady

insertnamehere said:


> I have never gotten a friends and family email either. I think the email/flyer is really only sent to actual friends and family members of the employees. I did however receive an email print out and flyer last November for 20% off for VIBs.


 
Same here. I have gotten the 20% off but not through a friend or family member of Sephora. I just called Sephora's main office and was told that they changed things this year and you only get the discount from a friend or family member of Sephora. 

If that's the case, I am so bummed.


----------



## creditcardfire

Gah, WHEN is this sale? I have a full cart awaiting checkout, damnit!


----------



## AshJs3

Lydlady said:


> Same here. I have gotten the 20% off but not through a friend or family member of Sephora. I just called Sephora's main office and was told that they *changed things this year and you only get the discount from a friend or family member of Sephora. *
> 
> If that's the case, I am so bummed.



See that's been their "line" for the last few years, but it was just a widely know thing that it really wasn't. I can see them doing it because of the Holiday Shopping Event that they do now, but I'd definitely be disappointed. I guess we will see come Thursday!


----------



## ILuvShopping

creditcardfire said:


> Gah, WHEN is this sale? I have a full cart awaiting checkout, damnit!



according to what was posted early it should be this thursday


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't understand their train of thought of not offering this openly in their stores.  you'd think they'd be losing way more money by having everyone get the sale online because they have to pay out shipping since a lot of people get the free shipping. 

i don't know any other company that makes the F&F event so difficult.


----------



## unluckystars

could be because it gets so much attention that this avoids crazyness in the stores.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> i don't understand their train of thought of not offering this openly in their stores.  you'd think they'd be losing way more money by having everyone get the sale online because they have to pay out shipping since a lot of people get the free shipping.
> 
> i don't know any other company that makes the F&F event so difficult.


Not just that, but you can only use the code once per email, 5 emails per PC so that means that you would have 2 accounts to use more than one code.

So much for using my spendable points, limited by one purchase of points spending at a time.


----------



## ILuvShopping

bunnymasseuse said:


> Not just that, but you can only use the code once per email, 5 emails per PC so that means that you would have 2 accounts to use more than one code.
> 
> So much for using my spendable points, limited by one purchase of points spending at a time.



so theres actually info out there now about how its going to work with the unique code?


----------



## PrincessD

I hope there will be the FF sale soon, I wanna get the nails inc polish LOL!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> so theres actually info out there now about how its going to work with the unique code?


http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/?_requestid=103530

                                    	* Offer valid 10/20/11 through 11/2/11 at  11:59 pm PST/PDT with any merchandise order on sephora.com. Online promo  code cannot be used in retail stores or sephora inside jcpenney. Enter  your unique promotion code during checkout to receive 20% off your  entire online merchandise purchase. Promo code may be only be used once,  is non-transferable, is not valid on previous purchases, on Canadian  online purchases, nor with the purchase of eGift certificates or gift  cards. Only one promo code per email address and only five email  addresses per computer. Cannot be used in conjunction with other  promotions/offers. Sephora reserves the right to end or change this  promotion offer at any time. By providing your e-mail address, you agree  to receive e-mail announcements in accordance with our privacy policy.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

What a bummer that it's a one time only code. I usually place multiple orders because I've forgotten something the first go-around.


----------



## Enchanted86

Can we get the discount in stores or is this for only online?


----------



## SugarDaisy

My Purse Addiction said:


> What a bummer that it's a one time only code. I usually place multiple orders because I've forgotten something the first go-around.


 
Same here!


----------



## AshJs3

I'm just glad we get to participate! I'm at the bottom of my MUFE Foundation and primer. Just this morning the pump started to sputter out.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm filling up my "cart" in advance.


----------



## AshJs3

Enchanted86 said:


> Can we get the discount in stores or is this for only online?



It's usually just online unless you really have a friend/family member that works there.


----------



## i<3handbags

Before you get excited about the sale, read this.


----------



## wetbandit42

i<3handbags said:


> Before you get excited about the sale, read this.



So only friends & family of employees can get an online code? I don't get it.


----------



## bluejinx

i<3handbags said:


> Before you get excited about the sale, read this.



was just coming to post this link! 

yup. the friends and family sales has become a TRUE friends and family sale. so no dice. 

i don't see the being mad, as its about to be the VIB sale, and we aren't ENTITLED to it. its disappointing, but oh well. It just means I wont be getting the givenchy holiday polish i want so badly. its not in store here and shipping charges to Canada are INSANE if you don't spend the 120.00 to get free shipping. oh well. wasn't meant to be i guess.


----------



## i<3handbags

Looks like it. Since they said something is coming for BI & VIBs I am sure there will be a separate sale for consumers at a different time. Or maybe they are alluding to the gift cards they do each year. Not sure yet, but I am not getting my hopes up about the F&F sale. I am watching and waiting.


----------



## wetbandit42

So how do friends & family only get a code from their website? Enter the name of the employee they know?


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> ooh managed to get the 10% OFF through their roulette game online. Finally!


 

ooh lucky!!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

bluejinx said:


> was just coming to post this link!
> 
> yup. the friends and family sales has become a TRUE friends and family sale. so no dice.
> 
> i don't see the being mad, as its about to be the VIB sale, and we aren't ENTITLED to it. its disappointing, but oh well. It just means I wont be getting the givenchy holiday polish i want so badly. its not in store here and shipping charges to Canada are INSANE if you don't spend the 120.00 to get free shipping. oh well. wasn't meant to be i guess.



You are right...we definitely aren't entitled to it!  I am disappointed though and looks like I'll be purchasing many of these items at Nords instead (might as well get my cc points since I won't get the discount).  I do find it annoying, though, that Sephora has traditionally had this sale be so open to the public, yet is all of the sudden being so secretive about it.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I'm really disappointed.  I understand that we're not entitled to it, but I think Sephora should have let people know earlier that we wouldn't be included unless we knew an employee.  I passed up using codes with different retailers waiting for this, and now I'm sorry I did.


----------



## bluejinx

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm really disappointed.  I understand that we're not entitled to it, but I think Sephora should have let people know earlier that we wouldn't be included unless we knew an employee.  I passed up using codes with different retailers waiting for this, and now I'm sorry I did.



it is disappointing. I have a feeling sephora themselves wasn't sure what they were doing with it till recently. seems they gave conflicting info.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm really disappointed.  I understand that we're not entitled to it, but I think Sephora should have let people know earlier that we wouldn't be included unless we knew an employee.  I passed up using codes with different retailers waiting for this, and now I'm sorry I did.


Agree, and not just that, but I often don't have time to shop in the store but only online... does that mean I should have my online VIB beauty adviser provide me with a code?


----------



## Lindsay2367

bunnymasseuse said:


> Agree, and not just that, but I often don't have time to shop in the store but only online... does that mean I should have my online VIB beauty adviser provide me with a code?



Exactly.  I can't remember the last time I actually went into a Sephora, but I've spent thousands of dollars online in the past year.  So I'm not eligible to get a F&F discount, but anyone who knows a SA in store is?  Just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## bluejinx

Lindsay2367 said:


> Exactly.  I can't remember the last time I actually went into a Sephora, but I've spent thousands of dollars online in the past year.  So I'm not eligible to get a F&F discount, but anyone who knows a SA in store is?  Just doesn't seem right to me.



ive worked for many retail stores and currently i work for a retail store though not in a store itself. I know in general we do NOT give our friends and family discounts to customers. sometimes, but its very rare. its meant for our FRIENDS and our FAMILIES. not our customers. so its unlikely you would be offered one simply as a shopper regardless of if you shopped in stores. and many many stores gives the employees a set number of cards and thats it. 

but i have no idea about this one!


----------



## Lindsay2367

^^  I get that, but there's no way to become acquainted with a SA unless you go into a store.  I would find it very difficult to believe that SAs would only give their codes to people they know outside of the store and would refuse to give them to repeat customers.  My guess is that, if you shopped in the store often, you would come to know SAs so that they may give you a code.  I'm simply saying that that is not at all a possibility if you solely shop online.


----------



## chinableu

hmmm, this is what I just learned.

The sephora.com/friends site will be active tomorrow. This will allow ONE one-time use ONLINE ONLY code per email address, up to 5 email addresses per computer, to be generated. In Store will be by card only.

So, it looks like we're still on.

LOL!


----------



## creditcardfire

Wtf. This SUCKS. I have been waiting for this 20% off for ages, with a full cart, and like others have said, have passed up other codes from other retailers, to wait for this one. Is it confirmed this is only for *actual* friends and family? And no, no one is entitled, but Sephora must be aware of how many people wait on this sale - to just spring this news at the last minute is very frustrating. If this does actually turn out to be the case, I'm going to empty my cart and buy it all at other retailers. I spend a LOT at Sephora, and if customers like me aren't worth a discount code then, yeah, I'll take my business elsewhere. 

Does the VIB sale usually mean a discount? Any standard amount? Or do we have no idea what it will be.

I was totally counting my makeup chickens before they hatched here. Drooling over some new skincare etc. Damn. Damn. Damn.


EDIT: *reads post directly above*

OK, so I just threw all my toys out of the pram for nothing? Ha ha ha, oh dear.


----------



## chinableu

^^

LOL!

I was just packing up my barbies and getting ready to head home myself.

HAHA!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

chinableu said:


> hmmm, this is what I just learned.
> 
> The sephora.com/friends site will be active tomorrow. This will allow ONE one-time use ONLINE ONLY code per email address, up to 5 email addresses per computer, to be generated. In Store will be by card only.
> 
> So, it looks like we're still on.
> 
> LOL!


Unless they are restricting the codes to be USED WITH THE EMAIL ADDRESS USED TO CREATE IT, then technically you could create 5 different codes with 5 different email addresses and still use the codes with one specific email address?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'd take that facebook post with a grain of sale. to me all it says is that F&F INSTORE is for employees and friends of only.  it made no mention that it was also for online.  it woudln't make sense with the website that's currently up for the f&F sale. 

so i'm sure everyone can still get it online, just the new stipulation of the unique code

i don't really understand the 5 email thing.. do they want people creating multiple accounts just to get the discount? and then people will have multiple accounts with beauty points... and then those customers will want those points merged together (which i think they can do). so is sephora just creating an unnecessary hassle for themselves?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Based on what was posted on a link on the previous page, it appears they're saying the F&F sale is ONLY for friends and families of Sephora employees.  You have to get a code from an employee in order to be eligible, according to what Sephora posted on their FB page.  There will, at some later point, be a BI/VIB sale, but it doesn't say what the discount will be (I think the last BI/VIB code was for 15% off, not the 20% for the F&F sale).

It was my recollection that last year, customers were eligible for the F&F sale only online, but they were  eligible, and the BI/VIB discount, which came a few weeks later, could be used in stores as well as online.  If that's the case, I just think that if they're going to change it so that this year, customers are not eligible for the F&F sale, they should call it something else, like an employee discount sale, so all of us don't get our hopes up only to be disappointed.

And I don't understand why they're advertising it on their website if it's only going to be offered to those who actually know an employee.  Seems strange from a marketing perspective to get everyone excited and then to pull the rug out from under them.


----------



## Lindsay2367

ILuvShopping said:


> i'd take that facebook post with a grain of sale. to me all it says is that F&F INSTORE is for employees and friends of only.  it made no mention that it was also for online.  it woudln't make sense with the website that's currently up for the f&F sale.



I really hope this is the case, but it seems like Sephora's comments on their FB page are indicating the people are confusing the F&F sale with the BI/VIB sale, and that only the employees or those who know the employees will be eligible for the F&F discount.

I really hope I'm reading that wrong though... I've had stuff in my cart for days all ready to go!


----------



## AshJs3

I'm still optimistic about being able to get a code. Nothing has really been confirmed yet regarding online codes and how you get them. I think a lot of people are getting friends and family and the VIB Holiday shopping event confused though. I've shopped f&f for at least the last 4 years and those have always been online only unless you were an actual friend or family member. The VIB holiday thing was 20% that was sent out as a card and an email. I hate to see all these people getting crazy on Facebook when nothing has been confirmed yet. If we all try to get codes tomorrow and it says you have to have some kind of special thing from an associate, then react.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ILuvShopping said:


> i'd take that facebook post with a grain of *sale. *



i meant take it with a grain of salt - lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

AshJs3 said:


> I've shopped f&f for at least the last 4 years and those have always been online only unless you were an actual friend or family member.



if you got a nice enough SA they would give it to you.  sometimes it was tricky though.  like last year i went in, talked to an SA about a product and said "oh can i get the F&F discount on this?" and she said "sure!!"  well then she wasn't the one at the cash register so when i went to check out i said to that SA "the other SA said i could get the F&F discount" and she looked at me funny and asked if i had a card or printout and i said no but she gave it to me anyway.  so it WAS possible to get it in store... i just doubt they were suppose to.

but i still think the Facebook post is just in regards to instore purchases.


----------



## creditcardfire

> i meant take it with a grain of salt - lol



Actually, sale (plus accent that I dont know how to do on this keyboard) DOES mean salted or salty in French, so you were very close.


----------



## ILuvShopping

creditcardfire said:


> Actually, sale (plus accent that I dont know how to do on this keyboard) DOES mean salted or salty in French, so you were very close.



oh - haha! my fingers were speaking french and didn't even know it lol



reading this whole F&F thing on the sephora facebook is kinda funny.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I called up a lady on the Sephora VIB line today, and her's what I got.  She said it's for F&F only of Sephora associates and that it's not across the board for every customer.  Each associate has a limited amount of discounts they can give (or so I was told) and that they are trying to keep it strictly F&F and not a free for all everyone discount.  She said no dates yet on the holiday XX$ off your XX$ purchase that comes in late November (or has in the past).  Basically, nice to know you are a VIB, sorry you don't qualify for anything special.


----------



## creditcardfire

I bet it is (funny, to read, on Facebook, grammar win)! It's making me laugh, too, just to see my own reaction. That post was actually me being slightly restrained. I'm usually one of the "omg, calm down, internet freaks" crowd but I don't know...I guess the lesson here is don't mess with people's discounts. Ha.

I am now interested to see how Sephora handles this - if I was them, I would give the 20% discount for F&F now even if I'd planned not to - there's confusion, and they're going to be the bad guy if they don't give out that code. Then if they want to ditch it for next year, BE VERY CLEAR that it is being ditched, and ina dvance of people filling their carts in anticipation. Marketing fail, Sephora. Also, hire more coherant people to run your FB.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i dunno... if it's strictly for SA's and their family and friends then why the specific website they created?? it's not like they have to go there to enter the code or to get the code since according to sephora the cards that the SA's handout will have the code on them.
  I guess we will see tomorrow lol


----------



## novella

creditcardfire said:


> I bet it is (funny, to read, on Facebook, grammar win)! It's making me laugh, too, just to see my own reaction. That post was actually me being slightly restrained. I'm usually one of the "omg, calm down, internet freaks" crowd but I don't know...I guess the lesson here is don't mess with people's discounts. Ha.
> 
> I am now interested to see how Sephora handles this - if I was them, I would give the 20% discount for F&F now even if I'd planned not to - there's confusion, and they're going to be the bad guy if they don't give out that code. Then if they want to ditch it for next year, BE VERY CLEAR that it is being ditched, and ina dvance of people filling their carts in anticipation. Marketing fail, Sephora. Also, hire more coherant people to run your FB.





I couldn't agree more. If Sephora is really making F&F strictly for associates' friends and family then they're going to get some backlash especially since they're poorly thinking this out. 

We'll have to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bunnymasseuse said:


> I called up a lady on the Sephora VIB line today, and her's what I got.  She said it's for F&F only of Sephora associates and that it's not across the board for every customer.  Each associate has a limited amount of discounts they can give (or so I was told) and that they are trying to keep it strictly F&F and not a free for all everyone discount.  She said no dates yet on the holiday XX$ off your XX$ purchase that comes in late November (or has in the past).  Basically, nice to know you are a VIB, sorry you don't qualify for anything special.



If this is the case, then my sephora shopping will be significantly cut down.  Their rewards system is a joke, the store near me is a nightmare to go to (it's always so crowded) and since I'm in the west, shipping takes forever.  If I'm going to be paying full price anyway, I might as well shop at other retailers and keep my loyalty with them.  Heck, I'm not an Ulta fan, but I may give them a try after all...there's one right down the street so it might be worth it. 

I am interested in seeing if this really turns out to be so exclusive or not, but I spend thousands each year at sephora and don't think $20 off $40 and a couple deluxe samples is going to cut it for me


----------



## Lindsay2367

^^ Yeah, if the reward for spending so much money there is a lousy $20 off an order, that's ridiculous.  Not that I'll stop shopping there, but I won't be shopping exclusively there anymore like I do now.  It's just as easy to shop at other brands' own websites, and a lot of them have loyalty programs and give free samples as well.


----------



## chinableu

I know many of us have also passed up other Friends and Family offerings in anticipation of the BIG ONE, the Sephora Friends and Family sale. 

So, I would feel really let down if they didn't offer us the online discount as they have for the past few years.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Lindsay2367 said:


> ^^ Yeah, if the reward for spending so much money there is a lousy $20 off an order, that's ridiculous.  Not that I'll stop shopping there, but I won't be shopping exclusively there anymore like I do now.  It's just as easy to shop at other brands' own websites, and a lot of them have loyalty programs and give free samples as well.



Exactly.  I've done pretty much 95% of my cosmetic shopping at Sephora.  The only items I don't buy there are the brands they don't carry.  The $20 offer and their rewards system wouldn't be worth it for me to stay exclusive to them when I can get $20 off with rewards through my Nords card or go to Ulta and get coupons in the mail all the time!!



chinableu said:


> I know many of us have also passed up other Friends and Family offerings in anticipation of the BIG ONE, the Sephora Friends and Family sale.
> 
> So, I would feel really let down if they didn't offer us the online discount as they have for the past few years.



I think that's another issue.  If they are going to change how they've done things in the past, they probably shouldn't keep it so secretive.  Customer loyalty is big and upsetting your customers isn't a good idea.  I certainly wouldn't boycott Sephora over this, but I wouldn't go out of my way to shop with them when I have other choices.


----------



## ILuvShopping

the only thing with ulta is that their coupons can't be used with their non-drugstore brands.
or at least a large majority of them.


----------



## AshJs3

I LOATHE Ulta. They have so many restrictions on everything, it's awful. 

What perks does N.ordstrom offer? Most of the stuff I buy is Make Up For Ever and I know it used to be exclusive to Sephora but I can't find anywhere else that sells it. Anyone know?

I still like Sephora and their rewards program though. I love the 500 point gifts!


----------



## chinableu

There's a 20 percent off coupon coming in the mail (I haven't received mine) that will be good for 20 percent off everything other than; Lancome, Fragrances, Benefit brow services and Dermalogica.

I'm beginning to panic a bit since it's already Wednesday and someone said it goes into effect on October 22nd??


----------



## novella

chinableu said:


> There's a 20 percent off coupon coming in the mail (I haven't received mine) that will be good for 20 percent off everything other than; Lancome, Fragrances, Benefit brow services and Dermalogica.
> 
> I'm beginning to panic a bit since it's already Wednesday and someone said it goes into effect on October 22nd??



I got mine in the mail today and it's good from October 22-29. Clearance merchandise is also excluded with this 20% coupon. 

IA that Ulta is notoriously stingy with their coupons but these kind of coupons with the shorter restrictions are like their F&F promotions. 

As far as Nordstrom goes, their main benefits are a generous return policy and double & triple points if you're a card member. They occasionally have good promotions like free make-over events and GWPs. Nordstrom is also pretty good about giving samples.


----------



## exotikittenx

This just gives me more and more reason to shop at Nordstrom. Sephora gets lamer and lamer every year. their 100 point gifts are a joke in comparison to other beauty event specials. Being a VIB has offered me nothing worth giving them the business.  Stores like lord and Taylor offer their F&F sales to ALL of their customers!


----------



## jessi5786

I'm not sure if this will help or just add to the confusion, though I'm thinking the latter, but I called both the 800 number and my local store and got two different stories about F&F.  The 800 number rep said that the sale was strictly friends and family only BUT I'm dubious, because she ALSO said that F&F has NEVER been offered to the public online.  I was like...so you're telling me the discount I received last year on all my beauty products was...?  of course she had no comment.  However, the store SA said that to her knowledge the F&F online would be open to the public, just not in store.  Mind you that last week I was at a different Sephora store where a SA told me that Sephora NEVER has F&F sales, ever!!  Imagine my shock and bewilderment.  I don't understand why I often find myself more "in the know" than SAs at any given retail store.  They really need to work on informing their SAs and being consistent.

That said, I have been waiting for this sale for a year and I will be really upset if it doesn't happen...grain of salt taken.


----------



## exotikittenx

If they do the 20% online like before, Ill shop there, but for the rest of the year will shop elsewhere. Ive had it with this company. It's all bells and whistles and nothing of substance to reassure loyal customers who spend hundreds and even thousands that they are valued.  VIB is a joke.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I wonder when we're going to know about this.  If the codes are accessible to the general public to use online, I wonder if the FB page goes live at midnight tonight and starts spitting out codes.  I guess maybe we'll know by tomorrow morning... I'm just about out of a few things and with the backlog Sephora will probably have on shipping, I want to order asap... If we can order with a discount at all.


----------



## chinableu

^^^ 

We'll know in a few hours.  It's only 7:30 where I live.

I'm still hopeful...


----------



## wetbandit42

exotikittenx said:


> If they do the 20% online like before, Ill shop there, but for the rest of the year will shop elsewhere. Ive had it with this company. It's all bells and whistles and nothing of substance to reassure loyal customers who spend hundreds and even thousands that they are valued.  VIB is a joke.



ITA! Their 100 point samples are so ridiculously tiny, and you have to spend $100 just to get them! Their VIB events really aren't that great either.

I'm going to be very upset if I can't get a code online tomorrow. Why make a whole website devoted to it, but then announce ONE day before the sale that it's only for friends and families? That's really lame, and a poor choice on their part. It seems like they don't care how many customers they lose. So many stores have F&F sales and advertise the codes with their customers. I guess Sephora doesn't value their customers, and that upsets me. I spend around $500 every year during the F&F sale, plus who knows how much else during the year. If there's no discount tomorrow, I'm taking my business elsewhere. 

However, since they made that website, I'm still holding out hope!


----------



## Lindsay2367

wetbandit42 said:


> ITA! Their 100 point samples are so ridiculously tiny, and you have to spend $100 just to get them! Their VIB events really aren't that great either.



I know.  I have a ridiculous number of points in my bank, and I keep saving them for something great.  But I'm never really interested in the VIB bonuses they give out.... except for the Ole Henriksen trio.  Should have bought more when I could.


----------



## ILuvShopping

chinableu said:


> ^^^
> 
> We'll know in a few hours.  It's only 7:30 where I live.
> 
> I'm still hopeful...




usually the codes worked starting at midnight west coast time, so 3 am eastern.

i wonder how many people are setting up their alarms to wake up to see if that page on sephora gets activated lol


----------



## wetbandit42

Lindsay2367 said:


> I know.  I have a ridiculous number of points in my bank, and I keep saving them for something great.  But I'm never really interested in the VIB bonuses they give out.... except for the Ole Henriksen trio.  Should have bought more when I could.



I wish I would have gotten that trio! I've gotten two 500 point perks, a Benefit set and a FusionBeauty set that sucked.

I get bigger samples than their 100 point perks in my birchbox, and that's only $10/month. Sephora is ridiculous about their samples. Once when I was in the store I got like 5 samples (I didn't know they had a 3 sample limit) and some SA reminded me that you could only get three samples. When I checked out I gave the cashier my samples & stuff I was going to buy, and the SA didn't put two of the samples in my bag! They don't treat their customers very well.


----------



## ILuvShopping

they recently just posted this as a comment to someone's post on facebook



> We are sorry for all the confusion. We don&#8217;t share the details of our offers in advance for competitive reasons, but once they are out, we will be sure to share the information on Facebook as well. To clarify, the one exception is our Friends & Family email sent to Sephora employees only, who then forward it on to their friends & family members. We have in the past sent emails and mailers to our BI and VIBs for separate holiday offers, which we will do again this holiday.


----------



## novella

^ Interesting... 



exotikittenx said:


> If they do the 20% online like before, Ill shop there, but for the rest of the year will shop elsewhere. Ive had it with this company. It's all bells and whistles and nothing of substance to reassure loyal customers who spend hundreds and even thousands that they are valued.  VIB is a joke.



Seriously. I'm getting really annoyed with Sephora and their loyalty program is pretty much a joke for their long-time customers.


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha - they're getting smart now on FB and just posting that same paragraph on anything that asks about the F&F


----------



## Lindsay2367

At this point, I'd almost just rather order from the brands' websites themselves.  If Sephora really is going to let us know at the last minute that it's just for the people the SAs decide to give cards to instead of giving it to all the BIs and VIBs like last year, then I'm ready to just order from other places.  I'd rather get my stuff directly from a retailer that isn't going to arbitrarily change their promotions even if it means paying more.  I mean, if there's no sense of loyalty on the part of Sephora, then I don't understand why I should remain loyal to them.


----------



## sellychelle

hey ladies! i just made an account on here just so i can agree with you guys. i'm so disappointed and upset. so selfish of sephora. they make so much money off of US! THE LOYAL CUSTOMERS!  and now they changed it to ONLY f&f's when the past years we all could use it. i have spent so much money at sephora this past year and i was saving up for this sale too. also i didn't spend on clothes, even cut down on eating at restaurants, FOR THIS SALE. i made lists and i was sooo excited for it but sephora let me down! they gave me false information last week, they told me that theyd send out emails but today i find out that its actually ONLY for f&fs


----------



## viciel

This is so sad, but I actually called sephora's customer service just now (they're open 'til 9m PST) and asked about F&F this year, definitely no codes for all, no codes for VIBs or BIs.  They're ONLY giving 15 to 20 cards to each of their employees to give out to friends or family to use, 20% off.....LAME!  I wish they would have announced this sooner so I wouldn't be stockpiling my shopping list and getting all excited about it.  And it doesn't start at midnight, it starts sometime early tomorrow morning supposed for online codes to work....


----------



## Lindsay2367

Ugh.  I'm a pessimist, and was really hoping to be proven wrong about this.  Looks like that's not going to happen.  

But I'm also not going to wait around for whenever Sephora decides to be generous enough to reward those that keep them in business with a discount code (if we're lucky enough to even get that and not just a measly $20 off a purchase).  I've got my carts waiting for Ole Henriksen and Kate Somerville tomorrow... If I don't get an email from Sephora tonight, I guess that $800 I WON'T be spending at Sephora.


----------



## Iluvbags

chriseve said:


> This is so sad, but I actually called sephora's customer service just now (they're open 'til 9m PST) and asked about F&F this year, definitely no codes for all, no codes for VIBs or BIs. They're ONLY giving 15 to 20 cards to each of their employees to give out to friends or family to use, 20% off.....LAME! I wish they would have announced this sooner so I wouldn't be stockpiling my shopping list and getting all excited about it. And it doesn't start at midnight, it starts sometime early tomorrow morning supposed for online codes to work....


 
Aww man.  Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo say it aint so!   Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:runs off to rock self in a corner:


----------



## emcosmo1639

AshJs3 said:


> I LOATHE Ulta. They have so many restrictions on everything, it's awful.
> 
> What perks does N.ordstrom offer? Most of the stuff I buy is Make Up For Ever and I know it used to be exclusive to Sephora but I can't find anywhere else that sells it. Anyone know?
> 
> I still like Sephora and their rewards program though. I love the 500 point gifts!



I haven't done much shopping at Ulta so I'm not familiar with their restrictions.  All I know is I am constantly getting coupons from them and they have a rewards program too.  As for Nordstroms, since I have their cc I can get $20 off rewards all the time.  When you buy during their double and triple rewards times you earn them even faster--way better than a little deluxe sample every $100 imo.  Granted, you need the cc, but still, I'd rather give my loyalty to Nords than Sephora in this case.



novella said:


> I got mine in the mail today and it's good from October 22-29. Clearance merchandise is also excluded with this 20% coupon.
> 
> IA that Ulta is notoriously stingy with their coupons but these kind of coupons with the shorter restrictions are like their F&F promotions.
> 
> As far as Nordstrom goes, their main benefits are a generous return policy and double & triple points if you're a card member. They occasionally have good promotions like free make-over events and GWPs. Nordstrom is also pretty good about giving samples.



I agree!  



wetbandit42 said:


> ITA! Their 100 point samples are so ridiculously tiny, and you have to spend $100 just to get them! Their VIB events really aren't that great either.
> 
> I'm going to be very upset if I can't get a code online tomorrow. Why make a whole website devoted to it, but then announce ONE day before the sale that it's only for friends and families? That's really lame, and a poor choice on their part. It seems like they don't care how many customers they lose. So many stores have F&F sales and advertise the codes with their customers. I guess Sephora doesn't value their customers, and that upsets me. I spend around $500 every year during the F&F sale, plus who knows how much else during the year. If there's no discount tomorrow, I'm taking my business elsewhere.
> 
> However, since they made that website, I'm still holding out hope!



I agree!


----------



## jessi5786

so disappointed in sephora...I think we should voice these complaints on their facebook wall.  all I see there are compliments on their customer service, which in my experience has been very hit or miss.  I can't believe I waited a year for nothing!!


----------



## sellychelle

jessi5786 said:


> so disappointed in sephora...I think we should voice these complaints on their facebook wall.  all I see there are compliments on their customer service, which in my experience has been very hit or miss.  I can't believe I waited a year for nothing!!



sephora actually deletes the complaints and when people say something bad about bad f&f sale! yes we should all post on sephoras facebook!!!


----------



## Quie

You can also complain to the Brands at corporate offices that stock Sephora. Get some pressure from the suppliers.


----------



## wetbandit42

I'm still holding out hope that you can get a code from that site... Why would they go to the trouble of creating it if employees have to hand out cards to the people they know? I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## sellychelle

yup.. i guess i'll be spending my money at mac. *sigh*


----------



## jessi5786

I actually just wrote out a complaint and sent it via sephora.com.  I mean, even if the codes do work tomorrow, the inconsistency across the board is ridiculous.  Other brands and huge department stores have no problem running their F&F promotions without this much pandemonium and mass confusion, I don't see why Sephora needs to.  They are afterall, affiliated with LVMH and this just does not look good for their brand image.

I hope your optimism pays off *wetbandit42*, although I am thoroughly peeved with Sephora at the moment, I am secretly hoping that the codes will work to and my faith in humanity restored.


----------



## chinableu

IT'S UP!

http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/


----------



## sellychelle

just checked IT WORKS !


----------



## creditcardfire

I'm still holding out hope for 2 reasons:

1) The website. Why, if they arent going to give the public a code?
2) Their SAs are all over the damned map when it comes to what they've beent elling different people. We've literally had replies that run the spectrum from 'yes, there will be a code' to 'no, no code'. 



> also i didn't spend on clothes, even cut down on eating at restaurants, FOR THIS SALE.



This. I have been waiting for ages - more than weeks, months. I have about $1100 worth of stuff in my cart, which is $880 after the discount. I shop a LOT at Sephora. If we don't get this code, the brand websites or Nordies are getting my business. Even if we DO get the code this has just been handled so damned badly by Sephora. I wonder if they're one of those companies where the higher ups live in a different world and have no idea how they're seen at street level by their customers?

EDIT: Holy crap i just threw my toys out of the pram AGAIN right as it was announced i didn't need to.

Sephora, youll get my money, because you gave me a code, but your handling of this situation suuuuucked. Get a grip.


----------



## bluejinx

IF anyone needs an extra f&F code, you can use my email address and code. just pm me. I will nto be using it. as much as i want my nail polish, it will still cost over 30 bucks for a 16.00 polish. 

so if you need, pm me and its yours. sorry it means i would get the points, but its still 20percent off for you!

my moms and my dads can also be used im sure, as they wont use them and they both have accounts! just let me know!


----------



## chinableu

^^^^ 

It's working!!

LOL!

BlueJinx,

That's so nice of you.


----------



## jessi5786

AHHHHHH I can't believe it!!!  I'm so glad all of the tpfers' optimism paid off!!  I was definitely doubtful, but I just placed my order!!  what an emotional roller coaster this has been.  I hope that being open to the public becomes a permanent, 100% sure thing by the next F&F!!  Until then, happy shopping everyone!!!!


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

UH, I'm so mad.  Got a promo code...tried to use it...and it says it's already been used.  But it hasn't been used by me, and i can't get a new code...so annoyed.


----------



## bluejinx

ilovehoneybleu said:


> UH, I'm so mad.  Got a promo code...tried to use it...and it says it's already been used.  But it hasn't been used by me, and i can't get a new code...so annoyed.



hun! want mine? you wont get the points, i will and that sucks, but it will get you the 20% off. pm me and ill give you the info if you need.


----------



## bluejinx

ilovehoneybleu said:


> UH, I'm so mad.  Got a promo code...tried to use it...and it says it's already been used.  But it hasn't been used by me, and i can't get a new code...so annoyed.



hope mine works for you hun!!!! let me know


----------



## ilovehoneybleu

Thanks - will let u know


----------



## novella

I'm glad that I stayed optimistic and waited to see what was going to happen. It's still uber lame that it's a unique one-use only coupon but c'est la vie. At least they didn't away with it altogether.


----------



## AshJs3

I knew it would all work out! Sephora has always been very coy about it. 

Also, you can get 5 codes per computer just by using different e-mail addresses.


----------



## JulieDiva

omg it says not valid on Canadian orders!!!!!!!????????
I have been waiting for this?  what a slap in the face.


----------



## ~bastet

I'm annoyed, it told me that both of my email addresses have already been used!!  I am subscribed to their emails with my 'shopping' email account, but I hadn't gotten an email from them.  So then I entered my personal email and the website said it had already been used, too! 

Edited:  okay, that is really weird.  The website said my email addresses had already been used, but then they emailed me a code anyway.  They ought to fix that error message.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ i don't think it's ever been valid for canadians??


and i think i get why they were saying it's only truly F&F for employees. because they are correct when they say they do not promote the sale. because they don't (well i still think they did on facebook last year when the sale was almost over). so if they don't openly promote the sale I guess I understand why they kept denying it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think i'll spend my day on facebook reading how many people are mad because the system is wonky telling them the codes don't work lol


----------



## JulieDiva

So can we go instore and ask an employee for a F&F discount?


----------



## AshJs3

Ok I just typed out a really long thing, but deleted it because I've decided I am done talking about why they did it this way! 

But you can use any email address to get a code, it doesn't have to be already registered with the site. As for in store, you might get lucky if you ask a sales associate and they will give you one of their cards, but it's not likely.


----------



## ILuvShopping

JulieDiva said:


> So can we go instore and ask an employee for a F&F discount?



doesn't hurt to try - worst they do is say no


----------



## ILuvShopping

AshJs3 said:


> Ok I just typed out a really long thing, but deleted it because I've decided I am done talking about why they did it this way!
> 
> *But you can use any email address to get a code, it doesn't have to be already registered with the site.*



i was just coming to post the same thing. you only need different emails to GET the codes. i believe you can then use each code in the same account so you can still do multiple orders under one account.

or at least i would assume it's this way - i don't think that code is tagged to that email - they're just using the email to send you the code.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> i was just coming to post the same thing. you only need different emails to GET the codes. *i believe you can then use each code in the same account so you can still do multiple orders under one account.
> *
> or at least i would assume it's this way - i don't think that code is tagged to that email - they're just using the email to send you the code.


Someone mentioned (for the bolded part) that if you use a code not generated by your email address then you dont' earn your points on the purchase?

Can anyone confirm?  I'm about to place 5 20% off orders LOL!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i really don't think sephora's system is that complex. i know someone mentioned earlier that they would give their code away but they would still get the points - buti don't see how that would work. you're logged into your account, no someone else's -  their system is not going to check "oh this code didn't go with this email - they don't get points"

their code system is just producing random codes.

now i could be TOTALLY wrong - lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

and i also won't be able to find out because i think i'm only doing one order (99% sure)


----------



## nordysgal

bunnymasseuse said:


> Someone mentioned (for the bolded part) that if you use a code not generated by your email address then you dont' earn your points on the purchase?
> 
> Can anyone confirm?  I'm about to place 5 20% off orders LOL!



Nope, you'll still earn the points on the purchase.  I just did it this morning - used my blog email address to generate the code, ordered under my Sephora BI account (different email address), and the points from the order have already posted to my account!


----------



## nordysgal

Moved to the haul thread...


----------



## esseejay

So I went to the friends site about an hour ago and typed in my email address for a code.  I wrote it down (thank goodness - Sephora didn't email it to me).  Just now I went to complete my order and it said my code has already been used!  So either there is some sort of hack or people are guessing the codes!  Grrr!  I am on the phone with Sephora now... I will keep you updated.


----------



## ILuvShopping

nordysgal said:


> So now that we've pretty much worked out the F&F issues, I'm curious - what's everyone hauling?!?!?
> What did you haul?



here's the thread for the hauls

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/after-the-drama-sephora-f-f-hauls-here-711269.html


----------



## nordysgal

ILuvShopping said:


> here's the thread for the hauls
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/after-the-drama-sephora-f-f-hauls-here-711269.html




Thanks!!


----------



## esseejay

I had them place mine over the phone in the end since someone snagged my code and used it before I could.  It worked out!


----------



## ILuvShopping

it's probably real easy to snag other people's codes - since they show it right away when you input your email address. anyone can use anyone's email address to get a code!  although then people would be getting random sephora emails and wondering why lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> it's probably real easy to snag other people's codes - since they show it right away when you input your email address. anyone can use anyone's email address to get a code!  although then people would be getting random sephora emails and wondering why lol


I'll start generating fake emails for my work account if I have to... it's not like I don't designate which ones are real


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha bunny!  good idea

ive got 3 of my own emails. i will use family member's emails if i have to! lol  they wouldnt' care - they don't shop at sephora.


----------



## ILuvShopping

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'll start generating fake emails for my work account if I have to... it's not like I don't designate which ones are real




that brings up a good point tho, can you just enter in a totally fake email?? will the sephora website just spit out a code not realizing it's not a valid email?


----------



## wetbandit42

Grrr, I got 2 codes and by the time I checked out, both were invalid. I just entered my mom's email address though right when I was checking out, used the code right away & it worked.

I am going to place 1-2 more orders though. I guess I will wait until I'm checking out though to enter the email addresses (I'll have to use my parents or call Sephora & tell them the code I got for my email address was invalid).


----------



## ms-whitney

I would think that when you check out you should use the same email address as the one you put for the code, if someone else besides you yourself used it it's easily proven

and I'm sure sephora will adjust accordingly.

I'm going to wait until I'm on a computer before ordering I just tried via iPhone and it's possible but I'm afraid I'll miss something


----------



## ILuvShopping

maybe i shouldn't have gotten my code so early! it will probably be invalid by the time i use it lol


----------



## missaznpirate

Thanks for the updates, ladies!  I have been looking forward to this for awhile.

I clicked on the link provided on this thread, put in my email, got my code, and got it in my email a few minutes later.  Worked perfectly when placing my online order, so no shenanigans for now! =)


----------



## ILuvShopping

sephora is super slow right now.......

and don't forget 4% cash back  on e-b-a-t-es


----------



## GhstDreamer

Have fun shopping everyone! 

Unfortunately I live in Canada and can't partake in the 20% online discount. Oh well, at least I got the 10% card for in store - it's better than nothing.


----------



## wetbandit42

ILuvShopping said:


> sephora is super slow right now.......
> 
> and don't forget 4% cash back  on e-b-a-t-es



5% if you have Lucky rewards!

Website is SUPER slow right now. I can't even get it to load.


----------



## jpgoeth

sephora seems to be down... being in the industry, it always amazes me when big companies have these problems during sales.  Especially when it happens every year!


----------



## ILuvShopping

wetbandit42 said:


> 5% if you have Lucky rewards!
> 
> Website is SUPER slow right now. I can't even get it to load.



it was 8% 5 days ago! that must have been a one day thing lol

now the website goes to a maintanence type page.
sure, just when i decided to order my stuff right now!


----------



## wetbandit42

jpgoeth said:


> sephora seems to be down... being in the industry, it always amazes me when big companies have these problems during sales.  Especially when it happens every year!





ILuvShopping said:


> it was 8% 5 days ago! that must have been a one day thing lol
> 
> now the website goes to a maintanence type page.
> sure, just when i decided to order my stuff right now!



Yeah, first Target had their website malfunction during Missoni, now Sephora's site can't handle the traffic. Grrr! Well, at least I got one order placed. 

The invalid code situation is really making me angry, though. Ridiculous!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wetbandit42 said:


> 5% if you have Lucky rewards!
> 
> Website is SUPER slow right now. I can't even get it to load.


I did the 5% back at Discover card myself when using my card, as well as spending my Discover points (spend 85$ of points, get 100$ ecert for Sephora).


----------



## ILuvShopping

i am going to be so mad if those 100 pt items change by the time i get my order to go through - it's the only reason im ordering right now instead of waiting! lol


----------



## jpgoeth

^ lol me too!


----------



## jpgoeth

so I can browse, but not log in or add anything to my cart... Sephora, I think you should fix your shopping cart first - that's how you make $$!


----------



## wetbandit42

I wonder if the 100 point perks will continue to be huge for the rest of the f&f sale, or if this is some kind of fluke?


----------



## ILuvShopping

bunnymasseuse said:


> I did the 5% back at Discover card myself when using my card, as well as spending my Discover points (spend 85$ of points, get 100$ ecert for Sephora).



i saw that discover 5% cash back right now is fashion - does sephora count as fashion do you know?


----------



## ILuvShopping

wetbandit42 said:


> I wonder if the 100 point perks will continue to be huge for the rest of the f&f sale, or if this is some kind of fluke?



they all have a "biggest ever" stamp next to them, but i'm not sure how long they've been 100 pt items since i don't hardly shop sephora online.


----------



## wetbandit42

ILuvShopping said:


> they all have a "biggest ever" stamp next to them, but i'm not sure how long they've been 100 pt items since i don't hardly shop sephora online.



Hmm, I hope they last a while. By the time they fix the website they'll probably be back to their tiny samples.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> i saw that discover 5% cash back right now is fashion - does sephora count as fashion do you know?


No No, go to your shopping section on Discover, and click to Sephora THROUGH the discover shopping section link for 5% back when using your Discover.  Just using it on the site is not enough, you have to link THROUGH to Sephora through Discover.


----------



## jpgoeth

woohoo got to my shopping cart... now to try and get my perks/pay....


----------



## jpgoeth

Crap, errored out again!

eta -  You guys probably don't need minute-by-minute updates... sorry, just realized!


----------



## ILuvShopping

bunnymasseuse said:


> No No, go to your shopping section on Discover, and click to Sephora THROUGH the discover shopping section link for 5% back when using your Discover.  Just using it on the site is not enough, you have to link THROUGH to Sephora through Discover.



oh ok... hmm.... 5% through discover or 4% through e-b-a-t-es..... i don't use my discover a whole lot so might be more beneficial to use ****** so i can get the money right away.  you have to get up to a certain point before you can use the stuff you have accumulated on discover right?


----------



## ILuvShopping

nevermind - you have to have $50 to just get cash from your cash back at discover, but you can redeem small increments for other stuff. 

hmmm.....


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> oh ok... hmm.... 5% through discover or 4% through e-b-a-t-es..... i don't use my discover a whole lot so might be more beneficial to use ****** so i can get the money right away.  you have to get up to a certain point before you can use the stuff you have accumulated on discover right?


Depends on what you use them for.  You can use your earned money back towards your balance and apply it as cash or as $$ towards other e-certs or gift cards.


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> i am going to be so mad if those 100 pt items change by the time i get my order to go through - it's the only reason im ordering right now instead of waiting! lol


 
What are the 100 point perks currently?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> What are the 100 point perks currently?



Very generous sizes of 3 different face cleansers. one is murad, one is philosphy purity and the other is something i'm not familiar with. 
I believe the murad was 6.5 oz, the philosphy was 8 or 10 oz (but not entirely sure as i can't get back to see it cause of the website being dumb lol)


----------



## nordysgal

ILuvShopping said:


> Very generous sizes of 3 different face cleansers. one is murad, one is philosphy purity and the other is something i'm not familiar with.
> I believe the murad was 6.5 oz, the philosphy was 8 or 10 oz (but not entirely sure as i can't get back to see it cause of the website being dumb lol)



If I remember correctly, the Philosophy was 12 oz!  Of course I was a doofus and skipped over it - I had never used it and was to anxious to take time and research.  Fingers crossed it's still available when I place my next order!


----------



## jpgoeth

that last one is a peter thomas roth anti-aging cleansing gel, 3.3 oz.


----------



## viciel

I entered my email and got a 20% code, VERY pleasantly surprised.....only to find out the website crashed, so I called and tried to place a phone order.  Now I'm on hold for a supervisor to approve my order because apparently my 20% code is 'invalid' - which I just received about 5 minutes ago.  The girl on the other end of the phone has been super nice about it and said they've been having alot of issues with codes coming up as 'invalid', and Sephora is giving their employees a master code to over-ride everything, and a supervisor just have to give the order a once over before it's submitted.

GL everyone!  I for one can't wait 'til I get my Sephora stuff!

If anyone wants my Roulette codes (I've got 3) for buxom mascara, murad moisurizer, and urban decay lip gloss that I won't be able to use (they expire end of the month) since it's either 20% off or one of these deluxe sample, just PM me for codes.  Posting this in the deals section too.


----------



## ILuvShopping

well we're making progress... i can get to my cart and then it times out. arg!!!  i actually have something i need to start working on at work but i want to do this before i do that!  lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

nordysgal said:


> If I remember correctly, the Philosophy was 12 oz!  Of course I was a doofus and skipped over it - I had never used it and was to anxious to take time and research.  Fingers crossed it's still available when I place my next order!




ohhhh i kinda thought that but thought maybe it was my imagination so i wanted to guess low - lol
yay!


----------



## Minawu

The Nars blush palette is sold out!! I was unable to connect to Sephora for more than one hour and once I got it, it's sold out. It's so annoying!! It was there available at 10:30 am (when I was still able to log in)!!

Do you think it will be re-stock soon?


----------



## sgw135

i cant get onto the sephoralove website! and i spoke to a SA last week who confirmed (when the product i wanted was sold out) that i could come back and purchase on F&F this week.  now what!?!


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> Very generous sizes of 3 different face cleansers. one is murad, one is philosphy purity and the other is something i'm not familiar with.
> I believe the murad was 6.5 oz, the philosphy was 8 or 10 oz (but not entirely sure as i can't get back to see it cause of the website being dumb lol)


 
OMG I placed an order late last night and skipped over it assuming they would be sending travel sizes.  I can't beleive they were full sizes.  They NEVER do that.  WoW!


----------



## jpgoeth

I was just able to place my order!  Keep trying ladies!


----------



## ILuvShopping

whoo hoo!! my code wasn't stolen   and i got my purity face wash for 100 points.


----------



## Iluvbags

Minawu said:


> The Nars blush palette is sold out!! I was unable to connect to Sephora for more than one hour and once I got it, it's sold out. It's so annoying!! It was there available at 10:30 am (when I was still able to log in)!!
> 
> Do you think it will be re-stock soon?


 
I was so afraid that would happen I stayed up late last night to order a few things that I knew would be popular

I hope they restock for those who didnt get it.  I wish I would have ordered two because it would make a wonderful gift but I was budgeting


----------



## ILuvShopping

the site is working fine now!


----------



## nordysgal

Iluvbags said:


> I was so afraid that would happen I stayed up late last night to order a few things that I knew would be popular
> 
> I hope they restock for those who didnt get it.  I wish I would have ordered two because it would make a wonderful gift but I was budgeting



We think alike so much, it sometimes scares me.    I didn't stay up late, but was up at 5:30am LA time to place my order.  I'm also hoping it comes back in stock - it was too early for me to think, so I just ordered 1 of everything on my shopping list, but I agree it would make an awesome holiday gift.  

Right now I know I'm going to buy up a bunch of the Urban Decay pencil sets for gifts, but anything else you'd recommend that's great for gift giving?


----------



## novella

ILuvShopping said:


> the site is working fine now!



I wish that were the case for me. I can log on but can't do much else.


----------



## Iluvbags

nordysgal said:


> We think alike so much, it sometimes scares me.  I didn't stay up late, but was up at 5:30am LA time to place my order. I'm also hoping it comes back in stock - it was too early for me to think, so I just ordered 1 of everything on my shopping list, but I agree it would make an awesome holiday gift.
> 
> Right now I know I'm going to buy up a bunch of the Urban Decay pencil sets for gifts, but anything else you'd recommend that's great for gift giving?


 
Great minds think alike.  LOL!

The nars set was really the only thing that came to mind for a great gift because NARS doesnt do sets like that often.  Actually I've never seen a full blush palette from them (someone correct me if I'm wrong)

But you are right about the Urban Decay pencil set.  That would be a good gift too.  

I need to scan the website again and place one more order then I'm done.  I'm too afraid that Sephora may cut off the discount codes and I'll be screwed


----------



## Iluvbags

novella said:


> I wish that were the case for me. I can log on but can't do much else.


 
Me too.  Just tried.  This is affecting my work day.  I'm disctracted and thinking about ordering.  LOL.


----------



## ILuvShopping

novella said:


> I wish that were the case for me. I can log on but can't do much else.



yea i think i jinxed it. now it's back to being sluggish.
i was only going to do one order but with those awesome 100 pt items i'm splitting mine into two.


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> yea i think i jinxed it. now it's back to being sluggish.
> i was only going to do one order but with those awesome 100 pt items i'm splitting mine into two.


 

Oooh you are so lucky.  Now you have me wanting it bad!  Purity is one of my face cleansers and hubbys too.  He steals mine if I don't hide it


----------



## novella

ILuvShopping said:


> yea i think i jinxed it. now it's back to being sluggish.
> i was only going to do one order but with those awesome 100 pt items i'm splitting mine into two.



Yeah it goes up and down. I tried to check out but it didn't give me a chance to pick a deluxe sample. I just picked my 3 regular samples and then it just went straight to the billing/shipping address step (WTF?). 

Now it's down again so we'll see what happens when I try to check out again.


----------



## honey on boost

This sucks everything I want is sold out!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> Oooh you are so lucky.  Now you have me wanting it bad!  Purity is one of my face cleansers and hubbys too.  He steals mine if I don't hide it



i love that stuff!! i recently stopped using it because iw as trying to cut back on costs so i am totally excited about these deluxe 'samples'

i was hoping it would allow me to choose more than one 100 perk because i had nearly 900 points but it doesn't   i would have gotten all 3 with each order if i could lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

honey on boost said:


> This sucks everything I want is sold out!



just check back later - they usually restock during the sale.


----------



## Iluvbags

honey on boost said:


> This sucks everything I want is sold out!


 

Oh no what did you miss?

Maybe we should start posting sellouts here to keep eveyone posted.

The only one i know about so far are:

SOLD OUT--

*Clarasonic Brush Head refills in Sensitive*

*NARS Blush Palette *


----------



## honey on boost

I just called my Sephora and I was extremelyyyyy nice. I told them that I've been trying to use my code online but the site was down. I also told a white lie  and told them that customer service told me to call my local store and they should have f&f cards available. She put me on hold and came back saying that the manager will hold one for me


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> i love that stuff!! i recently stopped using it because iw as trying to cut back on costs so i am totally excited about these deluxe 'samples'
> 
> i was hoping it would allow me to choose more than one 100 perk because i had nearly 900 points but it doesn't  i would have gotten all 3 with each order if i could lol


 
Yeah its good stuff.  I use microdelivery wash and also a Origins wash too from time to time but Purity is my fave

How cool would it be if they would let us order more than 1 perk.  I too have like 800 or so points.    I wait and let them stack up until something really good comes along


----------



## honey on boost

Iluvbags said:


> Oh no what did you miss?
> 
> Maybe we should start posting sellouts here to keep eveyone posted.
> 
> The only one i know about so far are:
> 
> SOLD OUT--
> 
> *Clarasonic Brush Head refills in Sensitive*
> 
> *NARS Blush Palette *



Origins Vitazing

Nars Blush Palette

Urban Decay Naked Palette (yes I'm late on the bandwagon lol)

I tried to search for other things but the site went down.


----------



## wetbandit42

Stupid site - it will let me look at items but not add them to my cart or login! I wonder if I call and tell them my code was invalid if they'd give me a new one since I already placed one order with a code. The terms do say 1 code/email address limited to 5, so they must know that people will be placing multiple orders.


----------



## sgw135

i still cannot get to the site to put in my email and get a code :cry:


----------



## nordysgal

honey on boost said:


> Origins Vitazing
> 
> Nars Blush Palette
> 
> Urban Decay Naked Palette (yes I'm late on the bandwagon lol)
> 
> I tried to search for other things but the site went down.



Hmmm... I'm curious does anyone know if the Blush palette was exclusively online?  Or was it maybe in stores, too?  I know you can find the Naked palette sometimes in stock in-store if you have one near you, honey on boost...


----------



## babyontheway

this is so frustrating- I can't move at all on the site....


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> Yeah its good stuff.  I use microdelivery wash and also a Origins wash too from time to time but Purity is my fave
> 
> How cool would it be if they would let us order more than 1 perk.  I too have like 800 or so points.    I wait and let them stack up until something really good comes along



me too! and sometimes an awesome 500 point one will come but i just don't want to hassle with driving all the way to the store so i let it pass  

i used to use the microdelivery in the shower in the mornings and then purity at night

there was once i bought something in the store and they were going ot let me choose more than one 100 point item since i had so many points. but they didn't have anything i liked really


----------



## Iluvbags

It took darn near 45 minutes but I was able to get my 100 perk point.  This is the best perk point ever because its something I need and use.  That never happens.  

I have to get back to work but looking forward to chatting it up about what everyone is buying later!!


----------



## love2shop_26

If you're having trouble, reload the page.  Worked for me.

So I'm a little behind the bandwagon too but finally got the UD Book of Shadows IV and the Buxom Fashion Show and Tell


----------



## babyontheway

I was finally able to check out- at first it wasn't offering me 100 point bonus and I didn't want to miss out on theses great ones  .... so I kept trying and it finally prompted me to add one to basket!  I didn't have to have anything, so I am going to try B&B straightening shampoo and conditioner.  I hope I don't regret not getting more later ush:


----------



## qudz104

omg i dont know what to get!! so many choices!!!


----------



## sgw135

still wont load the sephoralove.com or sephora.com/friends pages


----------



## novella

I was finally able to place my first order. I'm a little peeved because I had Pokerface in my cart last night and Sephora emptied it out when it was down. 

I ordered a couple of Bad Influences and Pokerfaces with my $25 free shipping code last night so at least I got Pokerface. It would have been nice to get 20% off but I'm glad to say that I didn't miss out. I'm not too crazy about Philosophy skincare with the exception of the Microdelivery Peel but I'll try out the Purity Made Simple cleanser.


----------



## pupeluv

The code is for one time only BUT for multiple orders are you guys using different email addys? I would like to have all my points in one pot so to speak.


----------



## AshJs3

Just use a different email address. You can still sign in with your regular account. The codes aren't tied to the email address.

I ordered first with my regular email, then I generated a code for my work email and used that even though I was signed in with my regular email. All the points went to my regular bank.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> The code is for one time only BUT for multiple orders are you guys using different email addys? I would like to have all my points in one pot so to speak.


No worries.  I'm about to place order #5 for F&F and the points generated by DIFFERENT email addresses are still giving me earned points.


----------



## bluejinx

beware! if you have placed more than one order with friends and family you are likelly to have all orders cancelled according to a sephora rep. 

also, it seems that sephora loves website was not intended for us as the public to use and sephora is now in the process of deciding if the orders will or wont be cancelled. 

i called to inquire if i could use the promo discount in store when this info was given to me. 

here is another statement about the sale. 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## nordysgal

bluejinx said:


> beware! if you have placed more than one order with friends and family you are likelly to have all orders cancelled according to a sephora rep.
> 
> also, it seems that sephora loves website was not intended for us as the public to use and sephora is now in the process of deciding if the orders will or wont be cancelled.
> 
> i called to inquire if i could use the promo discount in store when this info was given to me.
> 
> here is another statement about the sale.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/



I would caution to wait to see if this rumor proves out before accepting it as truth.  Sephora would have to be pretty much boneheads if they didn't expect the site to generate a one-time use code to become public knowledge - they didn't try to make the URL difficult or unique in any way (sephora.com/friends is the easiest web address ever), and besides, it's a pretty simple webpage, and if Sephora wanted to take it down, they could have in less than 5 minutes.  It's really not overly complicated.  

That being said, it probably wouldn't hurt if people stopped doing multiple orders with the same Sephora account and multiple F&F codes - let the ones that you already submitted go through, get shipped, and then return to the sale tomorrow or the day after.

Just my $0.02.  I think bloggers in general have been irresponsible in what they've been posting about the sale and getting people all worked up over nothing - not saying this will be the same, but it could be.


----------



## bluejinx

nordysgal said:


> I would caution to wait to see if this rumor proves out before accepting it as truth.  Sephora would have to be pretty much boneheads if they didn't expect the site to generate a one-time use code to become public knowledge - they didn't try to make the URL difficult or unique in any way (sephora.com/friends is the easiest web address ever), and besides, it's a pretty simple webpage, and if Sephora wanted to take it down, they could have in less than 5 minutes.  It's really not overly complicated.
> 
> That being said, it probably wouldn't hurt if people stopped doing multiple orders with the same Sephora account and multiple F&F codes - let the ones that you already submitted go through, get shipped, and then return to the sale tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> Just my $0.02.  I think bloggers in general have been irresponsible in what they've been posting about the sale and getting people all worked up over nothing - not saying this will be the same, but it could be.



and as we all know, just cause one cs representative says something, doesn't make it true. but that's what i was told on the phone. she seemed really cranky too. and i wasn't asking about multiple orders, all i asked was if i could use it in store. that's when i got a mouthful from her.


----------



## AshJs3

Sounds like someone just trying to drum up more drama.


----------



## ILuvShopping

what is the sephora love website? i saw it mentioned earlier but have no idea what it is


----------



## nordysgal

ILuvShopping said:


> what is the sephora love website? i saw it mentioned earlier but have no idea what it is



it's the same as sephora.com/friends

http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm sure today has been pure hell for the sephora CS team!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

nordysgal said:


> it's the same as sephora.com/friends
> 
> http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/



oh, that's weird.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that blog post is kinda funny 
they were told that the coupon code link was someone stealing email addresses... then somehow it was also stealing cc info... and because sephora's website crashed (like it does every year) that somehow made it more valid...
then they were surprised they did not recieve notification of the sale - sephora never sends out notification of this sale... no one gets an email about it... 
and that sephora was aware that it was "leaked" - duh... it's all over the internet. they'd be living in a rock if they weren't aware that their 'special' website link was leaked weeks ago.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nordysgal said:


> I would caution to wait to see if this rumor proves out before accepting it as truth.  Sephora would have to be pretty much boneheads if they didn't expect the site to generate a one-time use code to become public knowledge - they didn't try to make the URL difficult or unique in any way (sephora.com/friends is the easiest web address ever), and besides, it's a pretty simple webpage, and if Sephora wanted to take it down, they could have in less than 5 minutes.  It's really not overly complicated.
> 
> That being said, it probably wouldn't hurt if people stopped doing multiple orders with the same Sephora account and multiple F&F codes - let the ones that you already submitted go through, get shipped, and then return to the sale tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> Just my $0.02.  I think bloggers in general have been irresponsible in what they've been posting about the sale and getting people all worked up over nothing - not saying this will be the same, but it could be.


Exactly, why else would Sephora "LIKE" someone's comment on their wall about helping them save hundreds of dollars???

http://www.facebook.com/Sephora?sk=wall


----------



## wetbandit42

bluejinx said:


> beware! if you have placed more than one order with friends and family you are likelly to have all orders cancelled according to a sephora rep.
> 
> also, it seems that sephora loves website was not intended for us as the public to use and sephora is now in the process of deciding if the orders will or wont be cancelled.
> 
> i called to inquire if i could use the promo discount in store when this info was given to me.
> 
> here is another statement about the sale.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/



What? I hope this is not true! Now I wish I had waited to place my second order until tomorrow. And I'm planning on making a third order toward the end of the sale since some of the things I want are out of stock. Sephora's CS doesn't seem to have a clue what's going on - each rep has a different answer. And yeah, if they didn't want the general public to find the site, they shouldn't have made it so easy! They knew people had found it, they could have taken it down if they didn't want people to get codes from it.


----------



## nordysgal

bunnymasseuse said:


> Exactly, why else would Sephora "LIKE" someone's comment on their wall about helping them save hundreds of dollars???
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Sephora?sk=wall



I wish I could 'Like' your reply, bunny.  :giggles:  We should totally bring that functionality to TPF!


----------



## wetbandit42

Why is Sephora still insisting on their Facebook page that this sale is for friends & family only? Hello! Anyone can go to sephora.com/friends and get a code! They need to get their act together! If they cancel my orders I'm never shopping there again.

ETA: Both of my orders say they've been sent to the warehouse. What does that mean?


----------



## ILuvShopping

good catch bunny - i've been on the sephora facebook all day reading comments and not once did they make a comment telling people it was against the rules for them to have access to that website lol.  people were even posting the link to the website and i thank sephora was commenting "you can go to that link that was posted by someone else" or something to that effect.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wetbandit42 said:


> Why is Sephora still insisting on their Facebook page that this sale is for friends & family only? Hello! Anyone can go to sephora.com/friends and get a code! They need to get their act together! If they cancel my orders I'm never shopping there again.
> 
> *ETA: Both of my orders say they've been sent to the warehouse. What does that mean?*


All 5 of mine are too   Once the order is boxed then it will change in status.

From their website:


> Tracking an Order
> You can track the status of your order online at Sephora. Click on My Account and sign in to check the status of your most recent order and your order history. Click on the order number for the shipment that you would like to track and a detailed order information page will be displayed. A tracking number is located to the right of the ship-to address and under the shipping method. Click on this number to view detailed tracking information on the USPS, UPS, or FedEx shipping sites. You can review the tracking history and the estimated date of delivery. For USPS, please estimate 2 - 3 business days from the time your order has been shipped.
> 
> Order Statuses:
> 
> Order Submitted - "Pending Review"
> Prior to sending the order to the warehouse for fulfillment and processing, your order needs to be authorized for payment. For your own protection, our Web site performs additional security checks on some orders. Our customer service team may need to contact you regarding special orders or large dollar value orders. This may delay your order processing time by one business day. Please refer to our Shipping Costs and Delivery Schedule for complete details on shipping times.
> 
> Order Submitted - "Placed"
> Once you have placed your order on Sephora.com and your credit card has been authorized, your order status will appear as "Placed."
> 
> Order Processing - "Sent to Warehouse"
> Once you have placed your order on Sephora.com, it will be sent to our warehouse to be processed and packed for shipment. During this time, your order status will appear as "Sent to Warehouse." Please allow 1 - 2 business days for the order to be processed and prepared for shipment. Once the order enters the "Sent to Warehouse" status, no changes, or cancellations of your order can be made.
> 
> Order Delivery - "Shipped and Paid"
> Once your order has left our warehouse in Maryland, the order status will appear as "Shipped and Paid." In most cases, when you select USPS or UPS Ground shipping, you will get your order within a week after it has left our warehouse. Ninety percent of Sephora.com orders are shipped from our warehouse in Maryland within 1 - 2 business days (it may take longer for weekend orders). Once the order has been shipped with UPS, you can expect it within approximately five business days depending on where you live. Click here to get more detailed information about when you can expect your order.
> 
> Order Returned - "Returned" or "Partial Return"
> It takes up to 30 days to process the return and credit your credit card account. If you are a gift recipient you will receive an online store credit. Once your order has been returned and processed, the order status will show "Returned" or "Partial Returned." We will notify you via e-mail once your return has been processed.



Read this post they put up 28 min ago:
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=16453004404&topic=14698


----------



## wetbandit42

bunnymasseuse said:


> All 5 of mine are too   Once the order is boxed then it will change in status.



Whew! I think it's unlikely they'll be canceled then.


----------



## exotikittenx

Ok, placed my order!  I spent 2 hours looking since it's only one code per customer. 

Here's the order:  	

Narciso Rodriguez for her Limited Edition Eau de Toilette - 1 oz Limited Edition Eau de Toilette Spray 		
	Josie Maran Natural Radiance ($84 Value) - Natural Radiance 
	Sample - REN Glyco Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask - 0.1 oz 	
	Sample - Givenchy Very Irrésistible Givenchy L'Intense Eau de Parfum - 0.03 oz 		
	Sample - Juicy Couture Peace Love & Juicy Couture Eau de Parfum Spray - 0.05 oz 	
	Urban Decay Baked Bronzer - Toasted 		
	Caudalie Gentle Cleanser - 6.7 oz 	
	Sephora Favorites Beauty & The Bride ($108 Value) - Beauty & The Bride 	
	FREE 100-POINT PERK - Murad Clarifying Cleanser - 6.75 oz 

LOL  The beauty and the bride kit was just a great set... not for a wedding, haha.  

The 100 point perk was actually a full size, which is awesome.  I am glad they stepped it up for once from the tiny little reward.  I am also glad they extended it to everyone, but the one time code is lame in case people want to order more or their code is stolen.


----------



## wetbandit42

exotikittenx said:


> Ok, placed my order!  I spent 2 hours looking since it's only one code per customer.
> 
> Here's the order:
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez for her Limited Edition Eau de Toilette - 1 oz Limited Edition Eau de Toilette Spray
> Josie Maran Natural Radiance ($84 Value) - Natural Radiance
> Sample - REN Glyco Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask - 0.1 oz
> Sample - Givenchy Very Irrésistible Givenchy L'Intense Eau de Parfum - 0.03 oz
> Sample - Juicy Couture Peace Love & Juicy Couture Eau de Parfum Spray - 0.05 oz
> Urban Decay Baked Bronzer - Toasted
> Caudalie Gentle Cleanser - 6.7 oz
> Sephora Favorites Beauty & The Bride ($108 Value) - Beauty & The Bride
> FREE 100-POINT PERK - Murad Clarifying Cleanser - 6.75 oz
> 
> LOL  The beauty and the bride kit was just a great set... not for a wedding, haha.
> 
> The 100 point perk was actually a full size, which is awesome.  I am glad they stepped it up for once from the tiny little reward.  I am also glad they extended it to everyone, but the one time code is lame in case people want to order more or their code is stolen.



You can get more than one code - you just need to enter a different email address. My first two codes were invalid, so I used two of my parent's email addresses.

Although someone posted in the other thread that if you place more than one order they'll be canceled, I think that's highly unlikely since that would be lost money for them.


----------



## chinableu

I still haven't ordered.

LOL!

I guess I like living on the edge.


----------



## bluejinx

bunnymasseuse said:


> All 5 of mine are too   Once the order is boxed then it will change in status.
> 
> From their website:
> 
> 
> Read this post they put up 28 min ago:
> http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=16453004404&topic=14698



i hope so much the cs rep i spoke to was full of sh*t!!! My fingers are crossed for everyone that all the orders go through!


----------



## pupeluv

AshJs3 said:


> Just use a different email address. You can still sign in with your regular account. The codes aren't tied to the email address.
> 
> I ordered first with my regular email, then I generated a code for my work email and used that even though I was signed in with my regular email. All the points went to my regular bank.


 


bunnymasseuse said:


> No worries. I'm about to place order #5 for F&F and the points generated by DIFFERENT email addresses are still giving me earned points.


 

Thank you ladies


----------



## Iluvbags

chinableu said:


> I still haven't ordered.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I guess I like living on the edge.


 

LOL!!  You rebel.


----------



## Iluvbags

bluejinx said:


> i hope so much the cs rep i spoke to was full of sh*t!!! My fingers are crossed for everyone that all the orders go through!


 
I like your new pic


----------



## Lindsay2367

I didn't have any problems with the site when I placed my order (granted, it was 9am EST this morning), but it took HOURS for my order to actually go through.  It kept saying that the order was pending credit card authorization.  I was just confused because, if there's ever an issue with the credit card company thinking it's fraud, they call immediately.  But... no call.  It eventually it went through this afternoon, but I was really worried everything would sell out while I was waiting.  But it now says it's been sent to the warehouse... so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bluejinx

Iluvbags said:


> I like your new pic



i figured since i just bought all of them, it was appropriate! THANKS!


----------



## Iluvbags

Ok just got home for the evening and went to make a mock order to see if I could get another Purity 100 point perk since I have tons of points left.

It was no longer available and Stila smudge pot was there instead.  Can anyone else confirm this?  I'm wondering if its because I already ordered one or if they are no longer available.  

Darn work!  If it werent for work I could have been playing on Sephora.com all day.


----------



## titania029

Looks like the Purity 100 point perk is gone.  It was replaced with a Stila product.  Boo!  Oh well, I got what I wanted to order, just no sample.  All good


----------



## Iluvbags

bluejinx said:


> i figured since i just bought all of them, it was appropriate! THANKS!


 
Love it.  It works for you.  Work it girl

It's funny how familiar we become with each other in noticing when pics change.


----------



## bluejinx

Iluvbags said:


> Love it.  It works for you.  Work it girl
> 
> It's funny how familiar we become with each other in noticing when pics change.



of how confused you get when they DO change. i notice the pics more than the names.


----------



## Iluvbags

titania029 said:


> Looks like the Purity 100 point perk is gone. It was replaced with a Stila product. Boo! Oh well, I got what I wanted to order, just no sample. All good


 
Ok so its not just me.  Darnit I wish I could have ordered more than one.  That was a super good deal.  Especially for those of us with points to spare


----------



## Iluvbags

bluejinx said:


> of how confused you get when they DO change. i notice the pics more than the names.


 
Wanna know something silly?  I totally forgot what your old pic was.  LOL.  I was just sitting here trying to think and its gone. Poof. Can't remember. 
but yet I knew you changed it.

My brain is fried.


----------



## bluejinx

Iluvbags said:


> Wanna know something silly?  I totally forgot what your old pic was.  LOL.  I was just sitting here trying to think and its gone. Poof. Can't remember.
> but yet I knew you changed it.
> 
> My brain is fried.



it was my grey brazen kali bag from matt and nat


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lindsay2367 said:


> I didn't have any problems with the site when I placed my order (granted, it was 9am EST this morning), but it took HOURS for my order to actually go through.  It kept saying that the order was pending credit card authorization.  I was just confused because, if there's ever an issue with the credit card company thinking it's fraud, they call immediately.  But... no call.  It eventually it went through this afternoon, but I was really worried everything would sell out while I was waiting.  But it now says it's been sent to the warehouse... so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!



it's so weird the early morning orders had that issue. i got my orders through when the site was crashing off and on and got confirmations right away!



Iluvbags said:


> Ok just got home for the evening and went to make a mock order to see if I could get another Purity 100 point perk since I have tons of points left.
> 
> It was no longer available and Stila smudge pot was there instead.  Can anyone else confirm this?  I'm wondering if its because I already ordered one or if they are no longer available.
> 
> Darn work!  If it werent for work I could have been playing on Sephora.com all day.



awww bummer!  i hope mine don't get subbed for something else. can they sub those like they do with the small samples sometimes??


----------



## Lindsay2367

ILuvShopping said:


> it's so weird the early morning orders had that issue. i got my orders through when the site was crashing off and on and got confirmations right away!



Yeah, it took forever to go through.  I placed an order for my mom this afternoon on her account with a different credit card, and it went through right away.  I just placed another one a few minutes ago with the same credit card as this morning, and it's saying pending the authorization again.  I mean, it's the same credit card I use for all of my Sephora purchases, and the order is being sent to the same address it's always sent to.  I guess I don't understand what the issue is now... Sephora didn't have a problem with any of the other twenty orders I've probably placed in the last few months!


----------



## Iluvbags

NEED a favor.  Can someone send me a code?

I'm trying to place and order and the last two codes that I've been given have come up completely blank on the screen.  And I've run out of emails

Pretty please someone help me.  Send me a PM


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> it's so weird the early morning orders had that issue. i got my orders through when the site was crashing off and on and got confirmations right away!
> 
> 
> 
> awww bummer! i hope mine don't get subbed for something else. can they sub those like they do with the small samples sometimes??


 

How many Puritys did you get?  I'm scared to ask.  LOL


----------



## jpgoeth

Iluvbags said:


> NEED a favor.  Can someone send me a code?
> 
> I'm trying to place and order and the last two codes that I've been given have come up completely blank on the screen.  And I've run out of emails
> 
> Pretty please someone help me.  Send me a PM



I'm having the same problem, I already emailed sephora about it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> How many Puritys did you get?  I'm scared to ask.  LOL



just 2! 
i wasn't even going to do a 2nd order until i saw that 100 pt perk. then i realized i was only a couple bucks from being able to split my order into 2 and still get free shipping on both.


----------



## Iluvbags

jpgoeth said:


> I'm having the same problem, I already emailed sephora about it.


 
I was afraid to contact them because then they would know I've already placed an order

I was afraid this would happen.  I mentioned earlier in the thread that I was afraid Sephora would figure out a way to cut us off.

This is my lesson learned. Once I get a code I'm placing one last order and backing away for real.  I really want another 100 point perk.  I was trying to hurry while the other 2 cleaners are avaiable so I can try one.


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> just 2!
> i wasn't even going to do a 2nd order until i saw that 100 pt perk. then i realized i was only a couple bucks from being able to split my order into 2 and still get free shipping on both.


 

Ahhh 2 is good!  Will last you quite a while.

I think I wanna try the Murad cleanser since I still breakout occasionally.  I just need a code!  BAH!  I was going to order my hubby some cologne too and stash it away as one of his Christmas gifts


----------



## Lindsay2367

Iluvbags said:


> NEED a favor.  Can someone send me a code?
> 
> I'm trying to place and order and the last two codes that I've been given have come up completely blank on the screen.  And I've run out of emails
> 
> Pretty please someone help me.  Send me a PM



I went to the site to try and enter another email so I could PM you the code but the site isn't spitting out any more codes for now.


----------



## AshJs3

I can't believe I didn't notice that the 100 point samples were so big with my first order. I just woke up and placed it really quick because I had to get up and get ready for work. Oh well, maybe they are working to improve their rewards!


----------



## AshJs3

Just an FYI this was posted on the S.ephora Facebook page:



> Hi Ladies. We were having a problem with the unique codes earlier that has been resolved. We plan to send everyone who was affected an email with a new code. Please look for the email, or call us at 1-877-S.EPHORA (1-877-737-4672) & select option 2 for immediate assistance by phone. Thank you!


----------



## Iluvbags

Lindsay2367 said:


> I went to the site to try and enter another email so I could PM you the code but the site isn't spitting out any more codes for now.


 

Aww thanks for trying.  I wonder if Sephora has cut us off as punishment for multi ordering?:cry:

I wish I had time earlier today to generate another code while it was still working.


----------



## Iluvbags

So I just got off the phone with a Sephora rep and was told that they could place the order by phone but could not send me a new code.  But the problem is once they log onto my account they will see that that I've already placed an order and I'll be screwed.  LOL. Actually very clever on Sephoras part I must admit.

She claimed to know nothing about the blank codes that were sent out.

I really hate that I ran out of emails because I want to try it again.  Oh well guess I'm done and will be happy with what I've purchcased already....I guess.  LOL!


----------



## exotikittenx

wetbandit42 said:


> You can get more than one code - you just need to enter a different email address. My first two codes were invalid, so I used two of my parent's email addresses.
> 
> Although someone posted in the other thread that if you place more than one order they'll be canceled, I think that's highly unlikely since that would be lost money for them.




Thanks!  If I come up with anything else, I'll def. try that out.    For some reason, I am not really out of everything and just not in the mood to stock up right now.  I still have lots of product left for most things and in a pretty good routine right now.


----------



## BlackApple

Kinda glad I got my code earlier this morning before things started going awry. Told an employee at work to do the same and she got a code too. We both did mock orders to test to see if they work and they do. I am waiting for another week to use my code.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> So I just got off the phone with a Sephora rep and was told that they could place the order by phone but could not send me a new code.  But the problem is once they log onto my account they will see that that I've already placed an order and I'll be screwed.  LOL. Actually very clever on Sephoras part I must admit.
> 
> She claimed to know nothing about the blank codes that were sent out.
> 
> I really hate that I ran out of emails because I want to try it again.  Oh well guess I'm done and will be happy with what I've purchcased already....I guess.  LOL!




remind me and i'll try again tomorrow for you with one of my other emails!  i don't need any more codes


----------



## ILuvShopping

the code page is working again. iluvbags - sending you a pm!


----------



## wetbandit42

AshJs3 said:


> Just an FYI this was posted on the S.ephora Facebook page:



I wonder when they'll send them out? The two codes I got this morning were invalid, but I was able to get 2 more codes later & place orders.

No fair! Why does their website say you can get up to five codes per computer if they don't want people making multiple orders?


----------



## ILuvShopping

nevermind - iluvbags clear out your pm box lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

wetbandit42 said:


> I wonder when they'll send them out? The two codes I got this morning were invalid, but I was able to get 2 more codes later & place orders.
> 
> No fair! Why does their website say you can get up to five codes per computer if they don't want people making multiple orders?



cause they think people are stupid and won't figure it out.


----------



## All About LV

Iluvbags said:


> Ok just got home for the evening and went to make a mock order to see if I could get another Purity 100 point perk since I have tons of points left.
> 
> It was no longer available and Stila smudge pot was there instead.  Can anyone else confirm this?  I'm wondering if its because I already ordered one or if they are no longer available.
> 
> Darn work!  If it werent for work I could have been playing on Sephora.com all day.


yeah it looks like they replaced the Purity with the smudge pot. (I didnt get a 100 pt perk on my first order)


----------



## Lindsay2367

Iluvbags said:


> Aww thanks for trying.  I wonder if Sephora has cut us off as punishment for multi ordering?:cry:
> 
> I wish I had time earlier today to generate another code while it was still working.



Tried to PM you a code but your box is full.


----------



## wetbandit42

Does anyone know if you request a code now if it will work in a few days? I have another email address (my parents) to try, but I don't want it to be invalid if I wait until the end of the sale to use it.


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> nevermind - iluvbags clear out your pm box lol


 


Lindsay2367 said:


> Tried to PM you a code but your box is full.


 

Sorry about that I logged off for a bit and didnt realize.   Someone just sent me a code so I'm going to fill up my cart and see if it works.  If not I will PM you guys.   Don't want to take it from you yet if I don't need it....incase you get itchy to place your own order.  LOL!!!

So does that mean the site it up for everyone?  I have no more emails so I can't test it


----------



## coconutsboston

I didn't receive a code - is it because I got booted from the VIP program this time around?


----------



## Iluvbags

coconutsboston said:


> I didn't receive a code - is it because I got booted from the VIP program this time around?


 
No theres a code you can get by clicking the sephora link.  It was posted late last night on this thread.  

or maybe someone can link it here again.  I don't have it saved in my browser


----------



## Iluvbags

wetbandit42 said:


> Does anyone know if you request a code now if it will work in a few days? I have another email address (my parents) to try, but I don't want it to be invalid if I wait until the end of the sale to use it.


 
Thats a really good question.  The first code that I recevied last night never worked.  I went to use it about 10 mins after when I was ready to checkout and it said someone used it already.

Don't know if its a problem that has been fixed or what.  

I wouldnt want to rush anyone to place an order if they are not ready but I wouldnt trust it.  I'd use it sooner than later...unless you have more emails to try to get a new one


----------



## ms-whitney

I told my sister how to type in URL 

instead she googles sephora friends and family
the link popped on top 
she entered email
works perfectly

she's also not VIP as far as I know; not even sure she shops much there cos I know her habits


----------



## ms-whitney

btw I got a code early this morning but as I checked out the damn server failed on me

I just used the code and works perfectly but one of my item is sold out :/ eh

I'll get it when there's VIP sale


----------



## wetbandit42

Iluvbags said:


> Thats a really good question.  The first code that I recevied last night never worked.  I went to use it about 10 mins after when I was ready to checkout and it said someone used it already.
> 
> Don't know if its a problem that has been fixed or what.
> 
> I wouldnt want to rush anyone to place an order if they are not ready but I wouldnt trust it.  I'd use it sooner than later...unless you have more emails to try to get a new one



I think I'll hold off on requesting another code. I'm assuming you can continue to request codes until the end of the F&F sale? I've already requested 4 (2 worked, 2 didn't) so I don't want to request one now if it will be invalid 10 minutes later. I will just wait... I'm waiting for some things to hopefully come back in stock anyway.

Sephora claims it will send emails to those who had problems with their codes, but I don't believe them...


----------



## wetbandit42

coconutsboston said:


> I didn't receive a code - is it because I got booted from the VIP program this time around?



http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/?_requestid=171611

If you try sephora.com/friends that page was working earlier.

I don't know - maybe they'll have new codes tomorrow?


----------



## CaliMel

I ended up placing two orders, one late last night, and then another earlier today. Most of what I bought is Christmas presents for other people, I got most of my list done, which is nice! 
Plus I qualified for VIB because I made up what I had left to spend. Which is kind of scary since I really should NOT be spending that kind of money. But I would have bought everything anyways and it would have cost more! 

_First Order: _

The Art of Shaving/The 4 Elements of the Perfect Shave&#153; - Lemon ($137 Value)/Lemon

Josie Maran/Natural Radiance ($84 Value)/Natural Radiance

SEPHORA COLLECTION/Beauty In A Box Purple Smoky Eyes Tutorial ($50 Value)/Purple Smoky Eyes Tutorial

Hello Kitty/Liquid Nail Art/Pink Sprinkles

Sample/Someday By Justin Bieber Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz
Sample/Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio Pour Homme Eau de Toilette - 0.05 oz
Sample/Juicy Couture Peace Love & Juicy Couture Eau de Parfum Spray - 0.05 oz

_2nd Order:_

Clarisonic/Replacement Brush Head Twin-Pack For Deep Pore Cleansing ($50 Value)/2 Deep Pore Cleansing Brush Heads

Bliss/Winter Wonder Hands ($16 Value)/Winter Wonder Hands

Philosophy/The Cocktail Party&#153; Set/The Cocktail Party Set

Bare Escentuals/bareMinerals The Total Package ($83 Value)/bareMinerals The Total Package  _(This comes with a voucher for a full sized foundation! So if you're looking to buy a foundation, you can get it, plus a bunch of extra goodies for just $7 more than the foundation would cost alone!)_

Philosophy/With Gratitude&#153;/16 oz Amazing Grace Shampoo, Bath & Shower Gel

The Body Shop/Cocoa Butter Body Butter/1.75 oz Cocoa Butter Body Butter

Sample/Givenchy Very Irresistible Givenchy L'Intense Eau de Parfum - 0.03 oz
Sample/Juicy Couture Peace Love & Juicy Couture Eau de Parfum Spray - 0.05 oz
Sample/Bliss Triple Oxygen + C Energizing Cream - 0.07 oz

FREE 100-POINT PERK/Philosophy Purity Facial Cleanser - 12 oz


----------



## blah956

my first order. i forgot to order some tend skin!! ugh!
guess i'll be making a 2nd later. might add the MUFE aqua creme set

1337609	 1	 $30.00	 $30.00	 Hello Kitty/Noir Paddle Brush/Noir Paddle Brush
1337591	 1	 $12.00	 $12.00	 Hello Kitty/Noir Wide Tooth Comb/Noir Wide Tooth Comb
1353978	 1	 $45.00	 $45.00	 MAKE UP FOR EVER/Smoky Palette ($61 Value)/Smoky Palette
1356732	 1	 $0.00	 $0.00	 Sample/REN Glyco Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask - 0.1 oz
1295641	 1	 $0.00	 $0.00	 Sample/Amazing Cosmetics Anti Aging Face Primer
1279231	 1	 $0.00	 $0.00	 Sample/Bliss Triple Oxygen + C Energizing Cream - 0.07 oz


----------



## ILuvShopping

the link is just www.sephora.com/friends   as simple and easy as that.


and yea you can request a code and it SHOULD be valid until 11/2 like it tells you, but with the way things were acting yesterday I would wait to get your code until you're ready to use it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> the link is just http://www.sephora.com/friends   as simple and easy as that.
> 
> 
> and yea you can request a code and it SHOULD be valid until 11/2 like it tells you, but with the way things were acting yesterday I would wait to get your code until you're ready to use it.


I actually did the opposite.  I got 4 more codes last night after I made my orders in case they decided to stop giving them out.  None of the codes I generated have ever been "hacked" or already used.


----------



## ILuvShopping

bunnymasseuse said:


> I actually did the opposite.  I got 4 more codes last night after I made my orders in case they decided to stop giving them out.  None of the codes I generated have ever been "hacked" or already used.



i have a feeling the invalid codes were just a system glitch so it is probably working correctly now. 

we just finished here at work creating a new website and i know all too well how it's like to test something and have it work and then put it live and have it not do as it should. ughhhh bad memories! lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> i have a feeling the invalid codes were just a system glitch so it is probably working correctly now.
> 
> we just finished here at work creating a new website and i know all too well how it's like to test something and have it work and then put it live and have it not do as it should. ughhhh bad memories! lol


Yep, I've assisted "QA" departments in testing for months on end before when I worked for a gaming company locally (for 5 yrs).  I did not enjoy the 8am-5pm then 8pm to 12pm testing sessions!


----------



## wetbandit42

Does anyone know why the link isn't working anymore? You can still go there, but it says "Too many friends and family. Check back soon!"


----------



## wetbandit42

One of my orders has been shipped! My first order still hasn't though. It still says "sent to warehouse."


----------



## ILuvShopping

wetbandit42 said:


> Does anyone know why the link isn't working anymore? You can still go there, but it says "Too many friends and family. Check back soon!"



i just tried it and it works fine for me?


----------



## wetbandit42

ILuvShopping said:


> i just tried it and it works fine for me?



It's working for me now too. Weird!


----------



## coconutsboston

wetbandit42 said:


> http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/?_requestid=171611
> 
> If you try sephora.com/friends that page was working earlier.
> 
> I don't know - maybe they'll have new codes tomorrow?


 
Thanks!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I don't like any of the free samples they are offering, lol. I have my cart ready to go though!


----------



## ILuvShopping

GingerSnap527 said:


> I don't like any of the free samples they are offering, lol. I have my cart ready to go though!



i think during the F&F its really hit or miss if you will get those samples that you select. i think they sub a lot because they run out easily.

last year they had a flower bomb sample during F&F and i was going to be SO livid if that got subbed when i got my order lol  thankfully it wasn't though.


----------



## CaliMel

Generally I just choose the perfume ones, even if they're not really ones I particularly want, just because I can at least trade them online for ones I want, or give them to friends who want to try them out! 
I don't really like the samples of lotion and stuff, because usually the packets are so awkward.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i normally go for the perfumes too. this time there were a couple face masks and i love facial masks!


----------



## qudz104

ILuvShopping said:


> i normally go for the perfumes too. this time there were a couple face masks and i love facial masks!



man, i wish there was a face mask option for the order i just placed! unless youre talking about the     	      REN Glyco Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask - 0.1 oz, which was there when i ordered, but im not really feeling it.

i just went for the fragrance samples too.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went into Sephora and one the managers that helps me all the time gave me a friend's & family discount card. I was very happy!!


----------



## All About LV

GingerSnap527 said:


> I don't like any of the free samples they are offering, lol. I have my cart ready to go though!


I didnt like any of them either, didnt order any.  They usually just end up sitting around in my bathroom closet


----------



## Lindsay2367

I am so pissed.  They just cancelled one of my orders, supposedly because they couldn't "authorize the payment."  Really?  Haven't been contacted from my credit card company about the charge, and they ALWAYS call right away if there's ever a suspected fraudulent change (since it's happened before).  So no call from the credit card and I can make other purchases with it... Means Sephora just didn't put it through.  Bet I can't use that code again though.  Grrr.  And it was for less than $400... it's not like I was buying 27 hairdryers or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lindsay2367 said:


> I am so pissed.  They just cancelled one of my orders, supposedly because they couldn't "authorize the payment."  Really?  Haven't been contacted from my credit card company about the charge, and they ALWAYS call right away if there's ever a suspected fraudulent change (since it's happened before).  So no call from the credit card and I can make other purchases with it... Means Sephora just didn't put it through.  Bet I can't use that code again though.  Grrr.  And it was for less than $400... it's not like I was buying 27 hairdryers or something ridiculous like that.



i have another code if you want it.  that's a huge bummer though!


----------



## love2shop_26

Woo-hoo!!! My order just shipped!!!!  I guess I'll try for round 2 now


----------



## ipudgybear

I finally decided to order from Sephora. Hopefully it'll work and nothing goes wrong. Thankfully I bought only what I needed which was my Bumble and Bumble hair cream and splurged a little by buying the Nars blush palette. I might buy my skin care products in store though since they are giving out purity as the 100 point reward. Though I'm not sure if it works with online purchase as well?


----------



## FillerAve

I couldnt help myself...

	nails inc. Magnetic Polish - Houses Of Parliament 	
	OPI for SEPHORA Matte Top Coat  		
	OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Naughty Is The New Nice 		
	OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Good Tidings We Bling 	
	OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Three Way Mirror 	
	OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Midnight Mambo 	
	OPI for SEPHORA Nail Design Pen - Do I A-Muse You? 	
	Bare Escentuals Full Coverage Kabuki Brush  	
	OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Sale - Rumba Romance 	
	OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Sale - Going Nude, Eh? 	
	FREE 100-POINT PERK - Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel - 3.3 oz


----------



## qudz104

i wish i ordered yesterday, i wouldve loved to get the purity cleanser!


----------



## Lindsay2367

ILuvShopping said:


> i have another code if you want it.  that's a huge bummer though!



Thanks... That's so sweet of you.  I still have another code that I used on the order I just placed (that is still pending authorization... Ugh), so hopefully that one will work!


----------



## Lindsay2367

FYI... Just received this email from Sephora about my order that got cancelled...

"While reviewing your account, we noticed that you had applied the Friends and Family discount to more than one order.  This year, the discount is a one time use code for each client.  Any orders submitted with the promotion code more than once are subject to cancellation by our orders department."

Kind of a weird response since the order status said it was cancelled because the credit card company wouldn't authorized the charge, and I stated in my email that I had already re-placed the order.  I also used a different code on the cancelled order than I had on the other orders (aka I used a unique code on each order).  But I hope that doesn't mean that they're going to start going through and cancelling orders where more than one discount has been used on an account.  I already have two orders shipped, but I have two more that are at the warehouse... hopefully they get sent out soon just in case!


----------



## Iluvbags

Lindsay2367 said:


> FYI... Just received this email from Sephora about my order that got cancelled...
> 
> "While reviewing your account, we noticed that you had applied the Friends and Family discount to more than one order. This year, the discount is a one time use code for each client. Any orders submitted with the promotion code more than once are subject to cancellation by our orders department."
> 
> Kind of a weird response since the order status said it was cancelled because the credit card company wouldn't authorized the charge, and I stated in my email that I had already re-placed the order. I also used a different code on the cancelled order than I had on the other orders (aka I used a unique code on each order). But I hope that doesn't mean that they're going to start going through and cancelling orders where more than one discount has been used on an account. I already have two orders shipped, but I have two more that are at the warehouse... hopefully they get sent out soon just in case!


 

OMGEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  I am so sorry this happened to you.

I need to check my email to see if my orders were marked shipped.  Did you get cancelled before if was marked shipped or did they notfiy you afterwards?

I wonder if they are going through randomly.  Wow.


----------



## novella

Lindsay2367 said:


> FYI... Just received this email from Sephora about my order that got cancelled...
> 
> "While reviewing your account, we noticed that you had applied the Friends and Family discount to more than one order.  This year, the discount is a one time use code for each client.  Any orders submitted with the promotion code more than once are subject to cancellation by our orders department."
> 
> Kind of a weird response since the order status said it was cancelled because the credit card company wouldn't authorized the charge, and I stated in my email that I had already re-placed the order.  I also used a different code on the cancelled order than I had on the other orders (aka I used a unique code on each order).  But I hope that doesn't mean that they're going to start going through and cancelling orders where more than one discount has been used on an account.  I already have two orders shipped, but I have two more that are at the warehouse... hopefully they get sent out soon just in case!



Wow, I'm so sorry. It seems like Sephora is starting to crack down if this response is any indication. That said, I think you should be fine once your orders are in the warehouse because that's when they start preparing your items for shipment.

I was planning on making one more order but now I'm kind of nervous to do so. I finally got the 10% off code at Beauty Roulette so I guess that's another option...

I think I'm going to try and make one more order this weekend to see what happens. Too bad all of the big 100-point cleansers are gone now.


----------



## Iluvbags

ipudgybear said:


> I finally decided to order from Sephora. Hopefully it'll work and nothing goes wrong. Thankfully I bought only what I needed which was my Bumble and Bumble hair cream and splurged a little by buying the Nars blush palette. I might buy my skin care products in store though since they are giving out purity as the 100 point reward. Though I'm not sure if it works with online purchase as well?


 
I thought I remember reading that the 100 point full size perks had run out online.  But I havent checked myself to verify.
You might want to try the store if you can this weekend


----------



## Lindsay2367

The big 100 point perks were gone when I placed an order this morning.

When I placed the order that got cancelled, it's status never changed from pending credit card authorization until it was cancelled.  I know it had nothing to do with my credit card, because if my company thought it was a fraudulent charge, they would put a hold on the card and call me.  I've used the card several times since I placed the cancelled order (including again at Sephora!), so I emailed to try and figure out why they said my credit card wouldn't authorize that specific charge.  So that email from them in response doesn't really make any sense to me, because if they had actually looked at my account when they sent that email, they would see that I had placed four orders in addition to the one that was cancelled, so I would guess any of the orders I placed from then on out would have been cancelled, but three of my four were placed after I placed the cancelled order.  So that doesn't really make sense to me.

Maybe something just got screwed up with their system and they thought it was because I tried to use the same code twice (even though I didn't)?  I have no idea, but now I'll be scared to place another order before this is over if I realize I forgot anything!

I just think that their terms and conditions need to be a bit clearer if that's the case.  From what I remember, I thought it said one code per email address and five email addresses per computer.  If that's the case, I certainly don't read that as saying one code per customer or per account.


----------



## wetbandit42

Lindsay2367 said:


> FYI... Just received this email from Sephora about my order that got cancelled...
> 
> "While reviewing your account, we noticed that you had applied the Friends and Family discount to more than one order.  This year, the discount is a one time use code for each client.  Any orders submitted with the promotion code more than once are subject to cancellation by our orders department."
> 
> Kind of a weird response since the order status said it was cancelled because the credit card company wouldn't authorized the charge, and I stated in my email that I had already re-placed the order.  I also used a different code on the cancelled order than I had on the other orders (aka I used a unique code on each order).  But I hope that doesn't mean that they're going to start going through and cancelling orders where more than one discount has been used on an account.  I already have two orders shipped, but I have two more that are at the warehouse... hopefully they get sent out soon just in case!



That's lame! They known damn well people are going to be placing more than one order since their special website said you could get 5 codes/computer. What did they expect?

I've placed 2 orders and both say they've been shipped. I wanted to place another order at the end of the sale in case some of the things that are OOS come back instock. I guess to be safe I'll place the order in my mom's name & have it shipped to my parents house.


----------



## ILuvShopping

suppppper lame. but funny how you have more than 2 orders and they're saying it only effects that order lol

i got shipment notifications for both of my orders yesterday. (one late last night)


----------



## creditcardfire

Lindsay2367 -

Did you use an Amex? I had that "pending" message for over 24 hours - I eventually called, they said to wait, and it went through on its own a few hours later. A blogger (Best Things in Beauty, IIRC) also had the "pending" message and was using Amex. Sephora seems, at best, to be overwhelmed by this sale - I wouldnt be 100% sure of anything one of their sales reps told me at this point.


----------



## Lindsay2367

creditcardfire said:


> Lindsay2367 -
> 
> Did you use an Amex? I had that "pending" message for over 24 hours - I eventually called, they said to wait, and it went through on its own a few hours later. A blogger (Best Things in Beauty, IIRC) also had the "pending" message and was using Amex. Sephora seems, at best, to be overwhelmed by this sale - I wouldnt be 100% sure of anything one of their sales reps told me at this point.


 
Funny... I actually got it with both a Visa and a Discover card!  My first order with the Visa was pending and eventually went through.  The next order I placed with the Visa was the order that was pending and then cancelled.  I re-placed that order with the Discovery, and it said pending too, but eventually went through.  

I was just frustrated because I knew it wasn't my credit card.  Maybe their systems is so backlogged with all the traffic that the larger charges are taking a lot longer.  Maybe the charges time out or something after they've been pending for too long... who knows.  I'm just glad my orders eventually went through!

ETA:  I think their reps are just spitting out canned responses even if they don't apply at this point.  The rep that responded and told me the order was cancelled because I used a discount on two separate orders didn't answer my question at all.  I was basically asking if the system was just slow, or if it was an issue with my card and I needed to contact the company.  So telling me that it was cancelled for using too may codes when the system online says the charge wasn't authorized by my credit card company doesn't really answer my question!


----------



## CaliMel

=( That really sucks that your order got cancelled. Honestly, I don't know why they would care if people use the codes multiple times per account. I mean, most of us are buying Christmas gifts, and they're getting SO MANY orders from this and large purchases too. I personally spent a heck of a lot more than I planned on, just because I was able to knock out a lot of presents very easily, and get a better deal for it all.


----------



## Lindsay2367

^^ Yeah, I ended up re-placing the order (with a few additional things  ) and nothing was sold out so it all ended up okay.  But I was really worried that things would be out of stock by the time my order went through, and then I would have been really sad.

I just don't really get why they want to limit customers to using the code once... So if I later remember that there were some things I forgot in my first order, Sephora doesn't want me to place another order?  I mean, even if it's at a discounted price, it's still a sale for them and they're still making money.  I probably spend well over $2K this weekend that I wouldn't have spent without the F&F discount (at least not right now)... Do they not want me to spend that money?  Just doesn't really make sense to me... Although I am not exactly business-savvy, so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## creditcardfire

> Just doesn't really make sense to me... Although I am not exactly business-savvy, so maybe I'm missing something.



You're not missing anything - Sephora couldn't have handled this any more incompetently than they did. I'm not even sure why they HAVE sales reps - they could just pass out random phone numbers or program simple robots and you'd get the same kind answer (i.e. something that translates to "I have absolutely no idea how to answer anything you just asked me") from strangers/robots as you would from their reps. I don't blame the reps, but I do wonder wtf is going on at Sephora. If I was in charge heads would roll over this, it's been a fricken debacle.

I wonder if a large order was more likely to get hung up? Mine was over $1k and I bet beauty bloggers place huge orders as well. Man, Sephora can't get anything right. If you're going to screw up and cancel orders, probably best to screw up the $5 ones, ya know? Ha ha.


----------



## Lindsay2367

My first order that was originally held up was for over $1K, but the one that got cancelled was only for like $400.  But when I placed an order using the same credit card that supposedly was declined and it was only for like $200, it went right through.  So there must be some problem with them processing large orders.

I agree about the robots answering questions... I think at this point, my cat knows more about what's going on with this whole Sephora sale than the reps do.  Sorry, I guess that's really mean, but I'd rather hear from a rep that they aren't sure what the issue is than just have them tell me any random thing that could possibly relate to my issue and just leave me more confused than before.


----------



## Iluvbags

Lindsay2367 said:


> I agree about the robots answering questions... *I think at this point, my cat knows more about what's going on with this whole Sephora sale than the reps do.* Sorry, I guess that's really mean, but I'd rather hear from a rep that they aren't sure what the issue is than just have them tell me any random thing that could possibly relate to my issue and just leave me more confused than before.


 
LOL!!  That made me giggle


----------



## CaliMel

Lindsay2367 said:


> ^^ Yeah, I ended up re-placing the order (with a few additional things  ) and nothing was sold out so it all ended up okay.  But I was really worried that things would be out of stock by the time my order went through, and then I would have been really sad.
> 
> I just don't really get why they want to limit customers to using the code once... So if I later remember that there were some things I forgot in my first order, Sephora doesn't want me to place another order?  I mean, even if it's at a discounted price, it's still a sale for them and they're still making money.  I probably spend well over $2K this weekend that I wouldn't have spent without the F&F discount (at least not right now)... Do they not want me to spend that money?  Just doesn't really make sense to me... Although I am not exactly business-savvy, so maybe I'm missing something.



Exactly, it really does not make sense at all. They should be grateful that this many people want to buy things! A lot of places are struggling right now, and they should not make it harder for people to purchase things!


----------



## merekat703

When will it be instores?


----------



## firstaid

Does anyone think they will replenish the 100 point offers (the big sizes) or do you think they ran out?


----------



## Iluvbags

firstaid said:


> Does anyone think they will replenish the 100 point offers (the big sizes) or do you think they ran out?


 
I think it's over.  The email that advertised it in stores said it was for this weekend only.  I would imagine it was the same for online only they ran out faster due to the number of orders coming in.

If you have a Sephora near you may want to peek in today before it's over.  But in store the sizes for Murad is smaller than the one online.  The Philosophy and Roth cleansers are the same as online (12oz and 3.3oz)


----------



## Iluvbags

merekat703 said:


> When will it be instores?


 
The F&F sale is supposedly not in stores unless you have a discount card.  But some have been able to get it honored without (I got lucky too)

The big 100 point perk is in stores until today


----------



## firstaid

Iluvbags said:


> I think it's over.  The email that advertised it in stores said it was for this weekend only.  I would imagine it was the same for online only they ran out faster due to the number of orders coming in.
> 
> If you have a Sephora near you may want to peek in today before it's over.  But in store the sizes for Murad is smaller than the one online.  The Philosophy and Roth cleansers are the same as online (12oz and 3.3oz)



Oh no, I should have ordered when I had the chance. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ipudgybear

I tried getting the 100 point gift but they ran out of Purity. The only one they had was Murad but I didn't want to get it.


----------



## merekat703

Iluvbags said:


> The F&F sale is supposedly not in stores unless you have a discount card.  But some have been able to get it honored without (I got lucky too)
> 
> The big 100 point perk is in stores until today



Thanks, I asked my DH to try for me, hes away on business and the Sephora by him sells Bobbi Brown and mine doesn't.


----------



## Iluvbags

ipudgybear said:


> I tried getting the 100 point gift but they ran out of Purity. The only one they had was Murad but I didn't want to get it.


 
Awww shucks sorry you missed it.  Hopefully they'll bring back or something even better later!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My packages should arrive today! Hooray for being east coast!


----------



## blah956

mine is still at warehouse :\


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> My packages should arrive today! Hooray for being east coast!


 
yipee!  are you gonna show us a group pick to hold us over until our goodies arrive?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iluvbags said:


> yipee!  are you gonna show us a group pick to hold us over until our goodies arrive?


I can, if it's not too much torture for others   Waiting for it to arrive at work!


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> I can, if it's not too much torture for others  Waiting for it to arrive at work!


 

Torture?  Noooooo.  I love looking at pics of people's stuff.  Can't wait to see

Now it WOULD be torture if you happen to get something I wanted thats no longer available.  LOL!


----------



## CaliMel

bunnymasseuse said:


> I can, if it's not too much torture for others   Waiting for it to arrive at work!



I want to see pixs! =] 
I love seeing what everyone gets. Mine don't get here until Thursday.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CaliMel said:


> I want to see pixs! =]
> I love seeing what everyone gets. Mine don't get here until Thursday.


They arrived~!


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha - if i got that many boxes at work i would get a "WHAT did you buy!?!?!"
as it is, i'll still get the same question when my TWO boxes come on wednesday.


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> They arrived~!


 

Oh thats so cool that they all came at the same time!  

open. open. open!


----------



## CaliMel

Whoaaa! That's impressive! You must feel like it's Christmas! I have to admit I am a little jealous. I wish I could order that many Sephora boxes of goodies! =]


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> haha - if i got that many boxes at work i would get a "WHAT did you buy!?!?!"
> as it is, i'll still get the same question when my TWO boxes come on wednesday.


Hehe, the UPS guy was like "you must be a Sephora fan" yep.  Sorry I made you carry them all up here 



Iluvbags said:


> Oh thats so cool that they all came at the same time!
> 
> open. open. open!


Yeah, all were made in the same day, some earlier in the morning, others in the late afternoon.



CaliMel said:


> Whoaaa! That's impressive! You must feel like it's Christmas! I have to admit I am a little jealous. I wish I could order that many Sephora boxes of goodies! =]


I don't normally, so I must admit I saved up for this since the LAST F&F!


----------



## knics33

blah956 said:


> mine is still at warehouse :\


 
Mine too . Ugh - I hope evrything ships and that there are no problems!


----------



## CaliMel

knics33 said:


> Mine too . Ugh - I hope evrything ships and that there are no problems!



I know! I'm going to have to read the invoice carefully and make sure everything is there. I don't care if they switch my samples, as long as the Philosophy one is not changed. 
I mean, it's understandable that mistakes would happen with this volume of orders all at once. At least they fix them!


----------



## ILuvShopping

CaliMel said:


> I know! I'm going to have to read the invoice carefully and make sure everything is there. *I don't care if they switch my samples, as long as the Philosophy one is not changed*.
> I mean, it's understandable that mistakes would happen with this volume of orders all at once. At least they fix them!



agreed - i added an item i didn't really need just so i could split my order into 2 separate and still get free shipping so i could get two of the philosophy.
so i will be sooooooo not happy if i don't get my philosophy cleansers lol


----------



## novella

bunnymasseuse said:


> They arrived~!



Open them now! 

A Sephora box came today but it's for an order I made the night before the sale with the $25 free shipping. It's going back because I got those polishes with the 20% off LOL! 

My first F&F order is coming tomorrow though!


----------



## blah956

my sephora order from thursday is still @ warehouse yet my saks order from last night has shipped!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

novella said:


> Open them now!
> 
> A Sephora box came today but it's for an order I made the night before the sale with the $25 free shipping. It's going back because I got those polishes with the 20% off LOL!
> 
> My first F&F order is coming tomorrow though!


Pics, small but still qualify.






















Apparently you don't get a box for the Josie Maran on SALE... just an envelope with the items.


----------



## pupeluv

^^^I love looking at peoples goodies, Thanks for sharing!
Now I have a question....for anyone who used a CB program with their orders have you received any CB? since these individual codes I can't see it going thru.


----------



## exotikittenx

bunnymasseuse said:


> Pics, small but still qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't get a box for the Josie Maran on SALE... just an envelope with the items.




OMG so much gorgeous stuff!  Love!!  Enjoy   I went a little crazy too lol... two boxes on their way.  Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## ILuvShopping

did that one box just have the one item in it? lol


----------



## AshJs3

Ooooh nice stuff Bunny!

pupeluv - I use *bates and my cash back was credited yesterday!


----------



## nviedprincess

Got my box today.

Just got the clarisonic deep pore duo brushes, Benefit yes, they're real, a Tarina Tarantino gloss, and my purity perk which is oddly the biggest thing in the box.


----------



## ipudgybear

bunnymasseuse said:


> Pics, small but still qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't get a box for the Josie Maran on SALE... just an envelope with the items.


Nice stuff!!! I wish I bought the Fresh trio lipbalm set.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Great stuff Bunny! I couldn't decide between the Fresh trio or the Tarte Lipsurgence set (with the five colors)...I went with the Tarte and am hoping for the Fresh for my b-day!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILuvShopping said:


> did that one box just have the one item in it? lol


Nah, had to take some of them out to snap pictures of.



ipudgybear said:


> Nice stuff!!! I wish I bought the Fresh trio lipbalm set.


Yeah, I wanted to try the new one, and was missing the plum so I'll probably regift the Nude one since I already have that!



GingerSnap527 said:


> Great stuff Bunny! I couldn't decide between the Fresh trio or the Tarte Lipsurgence set (with the five colors)...I went with the Tarte and am hoping for the Fresh for my b-day!


I have only used 2 tarte lip products and was not impressed with them as I have been with Fresh.  I suppose it's possible I just didn't try the right items!


----------



## Beriloffun

Went to sephora to use my F&F discount, picked out all my goodies, got to the counter, gave the girl my phone and she said my coupon is online only. SIGH. I've been VIB for 3 years!  anyways, left w/o buying anything, came home and ordered online!

 Has anyone tried the 30 day keratin treatment? both my mom and i want to test it out and we have fine hair thats shoulder length. The SA said I needed a flat iron that gets up to 325F....anyone have experience with CHI straighteners and the treatment?


----------



## pupeluv

AshJs3 said:


> Ooooh nice stuff Bunny!
> 
> pupeluv - I use *bates and my cash back was credited yesterday!


 
Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## shikki

pupeluv said:


> ^^^I love looking at peoples goodies, Thanks for sharing!
> Now I have a question....for anyone who used a CB program with their orders have you received any CB? since these individual codes I can't see it going thru.



I got my cash back posted to  my account. HTH!


----------



## All About LV

I'm wondering why I got an email saying I have renewed VIB status now...I thought once u get VIB status u just always stayed there.  hmm silly me I guess


----------



## ILuvShopping

All About LV said:


> I'm wondering why I got an email saying I have renewed VIB status now...I thought once u get VIB status u just always stayed there.  hmm silly me I guess



nope - you have to spend a certain amount each year to 'renew' for the next year.


----------



## All About LV

ILuvShopping said:


> nope - you have to spend a certain amount each year to 'renew' for the next year.


good ta know, thanks!!


----------



## blah956

my order is still "sent to warehouse".

i have a question. i am beginning to doubt one of my F&F purchases. could i exchange the product instore for a different item and still get 20% on the exchanged item?


----------



## novella

Yay, my second order shipped today!


----------



## nordysgal

blah956 said:


> my order is still "sent to warehouse".
> 
> i have a question. i am beginning to doubt one of my F&F purchases. could i exchange the product instore for a different item and still get 20% on the exchanged item?



Hmmm, most companies don't honor the 20% discount unless you were exchanging a like-for-like item (i.e., exchanging a $50 item you purchased at 20% off for another $50 item).  Otherwise, they'll either return to your credit card or give you store credit for the price you paid.  I've never tried this, though, with Sephora and am curious if anyone has had a different experience...


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think previously people have said that sephora won't even do an even exchange even if it's just a different shade of foundation.  i think it would be hard to get them to give you the discount if it's a completely different item.  although you might get lucky and the SA might just give you the discount.

doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## unluckystars

i think they do exchanges without reciepts so i would exchange it that way and you'll get credit for the full amount towards something.


----------



## blah956

unluckystars said:


> i think they do exchanges without reciepts so i would exchange it that way and you'll get credit for the full amount towards something.



Good idea!


----------



## Dimple

Does anyone know whether Sephora has a big sale around thanksgiving? We will be there next month so I'm wondering if I should hold out or wait until after thanksgiving


----------



## nviedprincess

I just exchange w/o receipt.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

blah956 said:


> my order is still "sent to warehouse".
> 
> i have a question. i am beginning to doubt one of my F&F purchases. could i exchange the product instore for a different item and still get 20% on the exchanged item?


The only time I did this was when I bought a Guerlain lippie (prior to them having the full selection) of their 2 colors, then i waited till the rest of the selection came in and went and swapped out for a diff color of the same product.


----------



## knics33

My order status was finally changed to paid and shipped . I should recieve my package tomorrow. As far as exchanging something bought at the F&F discount, I am pretty sure they just give you a store gift card for the amount.


----------



## unluckystars

VIB  20% off is nov 10-14!


----------



## sass000

I finally received all my orders plus a duplicate to the first order that should have been cancelled as per sephora.


----------



## Lindsay2367

sass000 said:


> I finally received all my orders plus a duplicate to the first order that should have been cancelled as per sephora.



Did they charge you twice or just send the order twice?


----------



## sass000

Lindsay2367 said:


> Did they charge you twice or just send the order twice?


 
Honestly, I'm not sure. I have to check my credit cards (I used two different cards). I'm going to pick thru the second shipment and then return whatever I don't want to my closest Sephora store.


----------



## lolitablue

unluckystars said:


> VIB 20% off is nov 10-14!


 
Who is going to their event?


----------



## buzzytoes

I am not going but I will surely be ordering!! My closest Sephora is two hours away and I was down there last weekend.


----------



## Bordelle

unluckystars said:
			
		

> VIB  20% off is nov 10-14!



Not sure. Do you get the tote if you order online or is that only available in stores?


----------



## Pursestan

Bordelle said:


> Not sure. Do you get the tote if you order online or is that only available in stores?



Same question. I'd rather order online, but I want a tote.

Can you order more than once? I have several Sephoras near me but none of them ever have everything that I want. It's so much more convenient to just order online.


----------



## Kansashalo

lolitablue said:


> Who is going to their event?


 
I'm going tonight after work.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Bordelle said:


> Not sure. Do you get the tote if you order online or is that only available in stores?





Pursestan said:


> Same question. I'd rather order online, but I want a tote.
> 
> Can you order more than once? I have several Sephoras near me but none of them ever have everything that I want. It's so much more convenient to just order online.



in previous years i believe the tote was only available in stores.


----------



## JulieDiva

My email states that the tote is instore only.


I am shopping tonight, for sure.  although I need nothing!  I am doing some Christmas shopping for my sister, and 2 daughters though.

I want some more laura Mercier makeup...hmm, how can i resist????!!


----------



## AshJs3

I'm going tonight! I saw on their Facebook page that the white tote pictured on the invite will not be handed out. They had some issues with the quality or something. Now they will be giving a black nylon tote with the S.ephora squiggle. Get there early though because they go fast. 

I'm picking up some Christmas gifts and the new Philosophy Berry lotion.


----------



## bnjj

I won't be going to the event but am going this afternoon to pick up a couple items.  I have no use for a Sephora tote.


----------



## agalarowicz

they have a fresh set as the 500 point perk. it the soy cleanser, black tea cream and lip product. the black tea cream is $95 for 1 oz, and this is .68oz, so not a bad deal


----------



## yellow08

agalarowicz said:


> they have a fresh set as the 500 point perk. it the soy cleanser, black tea cream and lip product.* the black tea cream is $95 for 1 oz, and this is .68oz*, so not a bad deal


I didn't think about that! I was going to bank my points but now I might use them.


----------



## AshJs3

Oooh I wonder if that Fresh set is available in stores. Probably not. I've been wanting to try the lip balm and that's a great deal on the face cream stuff. I might place an online order when I get back from the store. I just like to have everything immediately in my hands! It's so much more fun that way.


----------



## yellow08

Can I use my discount more than once?


----------



## Bordelle

AshJs3 said:
			
		

> I'm going tonight! I saw on their Facebook page that the white tote pictured on the invite will not be handed out. They had some issues with the quality or something. Now they will be giving a black nylon tote with the S.ephora squiggle. Get there early though because they go fast.
> 
> I'm picking up some Christmas gifts and the new Philosophy Berry lotion.



What white one? Never saw it! Got a pic?


----------



## babyontheway

I didn't go to a store, but did place an order on line (even though I didn't NEED anything) 
I was able to get the tote last year on line, so they definitely changed that this year....


----------



## Kansashalo

yellow08 said:


> Can I use my discount more than once?



Yes.  I went to the store today and they gave me my card back saying I could use it until the promotion ended.

My store "event" was nothing more than SA's handing out chocolate and them giving away the canvas tote with purchase (of which they ran out in about 15 minutes).  My store then started giving out the white tote which, I liked better.  It's shaped like a 'lunch tote, so this will be perfect for me to take my snacks to work. lol

I'll probably place another order online since the place was crowded and I like to leisurely browse.



AshJs3 said:


> *Oooh I wonder if that Fresh set is available in stores.* Probably not. I've been wanting to try the lip balm and that's a great deal on the face cream stuff. I might place an online order when I get back from the store. I just like to have everything immediately in my hands! It's so much more fun that way.



Mt store had a tarte set and the laura mercier set.


----------



## Bordelle

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Yes.  I went to the store today and they gave me my card back saying I could use it until the promotion ended.
> 
> My store "event" was nothing more than SA's handing out chocolate and them giving away the canvas tote with purchase (of which they ran out in about 15 minutes).  My store then started giving out the white tote which, I liked better.  It's shaped like a 'lunch tote, so this will be perfect for me to take my snacks to work. lol
> 
> I'll probably place another order online since the place was crowded and I like to leisurely browse.
> 
> Mt store had a tarte set and the laura mercier set.



Do you have a pic of the white tote?


----------



## AshJs3

My store had the Fresh 500 point perk! Yay!


----------



## j_kiwi

I'm pretty sure you can make more than one purchase with the 20% card/print-out until the 14th. I  didn't purchase that much but I saved quite a bit of $ and somehow got two extra tote bags without even asking! they didn't have any free samples to give away though, unless you chose to cash in your points... so I chose to save mine.


----------



## girlygirl3

I got the black canvas tote.  There were no chocolates but I was offered samples of MJ Lola fragrance all over the store.

There were a few FRESH sets - nice.
I'm going to head over to a larger Sephora over the weekend to see what other gifts there are.


----------



## Bordelle

j_kiwi said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you can make more than one purchase with the 20% card/print-out until the 14th. I  didn't purchase that much but I saved quite a bit of $ and somehow got two extra tote bags without even asking! they didn't have any free samples to give away though, unless you chose to cash in your points... so I chose to save mine.



Wow lucky. I blew quite a load and had to ask for the tote and didnt get the white one(((


----------



## emcosmo1639

agalarowicz said:


> they have a fresh set as the 500 point perk. it the soy cleanser, black tea cream and lip product. the black tea cream is $95 for 1 oz, and this is .68oz, so not a bad deal





yellow08 said:


> I didn't think about that! I was going to bank my points but now I might use them.



I didn't realize that either.  I placed an order online earlier today and passed on the set.  I have tried the lip balm and didn't like it and while I like the soy cleanser, I thought the sizes were too small to be worth it.  But now that I realize the price, it might be worthwhile (I have just under 1500 points in my bank and I really need to start using them!!)

I wonder if I can place another order with the discount???


----------



## chinkee21

My friend helped me order these:

1st order:
Bobbi Brown Blonde e/s
Lorac Multiplex Lip Gloss in Vivid & Untamed
Nails Inc. Polishes in Warwick Way, Jermyn St., Bruton St., Foubert's Place
Tarte Amazonian Blush in Exposed
Clarisonic Brush Heads Twin-Pack in Deep Pore Cleansing & Normal
Nars Single Eyeshadows in Ashes to Ashes, Bali & Blondie
Bumble & Bumble Dry Shampoo Brown Powder

2nd order:
Dior Lipglow
Laura Mercier Creme de Pistache Hand Cream
Lancome Genifique
Laura Maercier Book of Nudes
Clinique Black Honey Lipstick

3rd order:
Tarte For True Blood Palette
Tarte Lipsurgence in Envy & Hope
Bobbi Brown Eyeshadows in Cement & Taupe
Dior Rosy Tan Eyeshadow Palette
Too Faced In Your Dreams Palette


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I got the black canvas tote.  There were no chocolates but I was offered samples of MJ Lola fragrance all over the store.
> 
> There were a few FRESH sets - nice.
> I'm going to head over to a larger Sephora over the weekend to see what other gifts there are.



good idea and thanks...sort of  I am going to do the same thing tomorrow! during lunch go to the one in downtown and then after work on my way home, go to the one in the mall. I didn't go today and was happy but felt bad for not putting my discount to use but the various sets sound too good to pass up.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

j_kiwi said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you can make more than one purchase with the 20% card/print-out until the 14th. I  didn't purchase that much but I saved quite a bit of $ and somehow got two extra tote bags without even asking! they didn't have any free samples to give away though, unless you chose to cash in your points... so I chose to save mine.



U can use it till the end, I asked


----------



## pupeluv

The Sephora I went to last night was pretty dead. As I was checking at the SA asked another SA "what about the other style of totes, where are they?" the other SA said in an erked low tone, "there are no other totes"...she knew what she was talking about, the other girl implied, "yes there is, where are they? other SA just shot her a look and she didn't say a word. So I asked "what other totes?" she said "these are cuteier". I got the black one and the SA was going to give me both if she knew where the other one was so I guess those were reserved for when the black go OOS, would like to see what those look like.


----------



## Aurkeed

Sephora I went last night was so busy. They gave away chocolates and the line at checkout was soooooooo long.

I had to wait for half an hour(was browsing stuff meanwhile anyways...love doing that) for SA to help me out to match foundation and concealer.
Never seen such a big crowd in Sephora before.

they were giving away black totes(the one displayed in their email) before and once they were out of them they started giving the white ones.

Its nothing special and people who didnt get it arent missing much.
I can post picture(i should see how to do on tpf) of bag if anyone want to see.

I bought : BB HD foundation.
Coverfx concealer
sephora lipstick (lipshine,forgot the name)
stilla eyeshadow
nothing special, but SA tried out everything on me and they looked great.

they had fresh set(which was mentioned above) as a 500 point perk.
I didnt go for it though!

For sure if you want to go to sephora in the days like these, you should have like good couple of free hours


----------



## yellow08

Yesterday, my Sephora was crazy  they had a dj, chocolates, and reps from Philosophy, Clarisonic, Bliss, Nars, etc...it was fun chatting with the reps. So glad I'm finally getting the Mia(ordered online). I picked up 2 Nars blushes, Nars bronzer, Bliss body wash and lotion, Boscia blot sheets and a few goodies for DH. I waited in line for 20-35 mins with 4" heels ush: I got a black tote with my purchase.


----------



## tatianna904

I went out to the event last night a little after 6pm when it started and the Sephora I went to did not have any totes, unless they were all gone in 10 minutes. They did however have small goodie bags prepared to hand out at the door that had a 1 oz Philosophy Purity Cleanser, 3 0.5oz Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster samples, a Sephora logo mirror, and an Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream sample. 

They didn't offer me a choice of a point perk item and I don't know if that was because of how busy they were and the cashier just forgot or if they just ran out of things to offer. I don't think I have ever seen a Sephora so crowded, it was difficult to walk through the aisles and when I got in line even will all the registers open there were still 14people in front of me. They did give me my voucher back so I may make an online purchase before the sale ends.


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I went to Sephora at Block 37 (Chicago) last night before 6pm, and it was manageable, but a bit more foot traffic. All the MUA had someone in their chairs already. I received a Sephora compact mirror and one small piece of chocolate.


----------



## qudz104

hmm... i was in sephora yesterday and i didnt see anything event-like there! and its not a terribly busy sephora either so im wondering if not every store had the event going on?


----------



## merekat703

qudz104 said:


> hmm... i was in sephora yesterday and i didnt see anything event-like there! and its not a terribly busy sephora either so im wondering if not every store had the event going on?



Ditto, I even heard one of the SAs ask another what was going on! I wanted a white tote like the one pictured but I don't think they had them, just the cloth black one.. No samples or snacks, just 1 piece of chocolate. Last year they had sparking cider and chocolates and samples. I was disappointed.


----------



## girlygirl3

I didn't end up getting much this weekend, but I did get/planning to get these:

*L'Occitaine* hand cream trio and the 5-count hand cream set
*MUFE *Lip line perfector
*Caudalie *beauty elixir (love this)
*Caudalie *Vinexpert firming serum (i've heard rave reviews)
*Alterna Bamboo* glossy hair kit (travel size)
*OPI *nail polish Stop Stocking Me (purple)
*YSL *Pur Gloss in #6 which is a beautiful plum red - perfect for the holidays!  I've never tried these before and I am pleased that they feel so moisturizing and the color is so rich.  There is also a #14 that is a similar color but with a bit more glittery effect - the store I was in was OOS of this one and it's not online!  The hunt begins ...

I'm ordering:
Two skincare kits from Anthony Logistics
I may order Fan di Fendi - it's nice but I don't need fragrance right now


----------



## melissayw

Been shipping at sephora for a short bit but just became aware that you can get 4 FREE samples everyday without having to make a purchase. Amazing to be able to Rey products before buying them.


----------



## ashleyroe

aw, i didnt see this thread, i posted my VIB purchase in the make up forum.

i let my sister use it too, we went xmas shopping together.

i will say the store was dead on sunday, but they were out of most of the shades of the items i wanted. i had to do a couple of subsitutions.


----------



## Blondee178

I went yesterday & they were out of totes! But at least I was able to get what I wanted so I'm happy.


----------



## qudz104

merekat703 said:


> Ditto, I even heard one of the SAs ask another what was going on! I wanted a white tote like the one pictured but I don't think they had them, just the cloth black one.. No samples or snacks, just 1 piece of chocolate. Last year they had sparking cider and chocolates and samples. I was disappointed.


i didnt even get the cloth tote or the chocolate, lol.


----------



## merekat703

qudz104 said:


> i didnt even get the cloth tote or the chocolate, lol.



No fair! I got there just before 6pm. The SAs did there round and than got busy with the same person all night doing make-up/chatting. I doubt I will bother next year.


----------



## chinableu

*It's almost time.*

*This years event is October 18-31st.
*

I'm hoping they have those AMAZING 100 perks this year like last.

Did anyone go to the store last year and did they have the full sized 100 point perks there as well?

I'm giddy once again.


----------



## L0ve

chinableu said:
			
		

> It's almost time.
> 
> This years event is October 18-31st.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they have those AMAZING 100 perks this year like last.
> 
> Did anyone go to the store last year and did they have the full sized 100 point perks there as well?
> 
> I'm giddy once again.



Do you knOw if VIBs get early access? I've been waiting for an email but have not heard anything!


----------



## chinableu

L0ve,

I went into the store and asked an associate if she'd be my friend.  

She said yes and fetched a card for me.



I'm hopeful that we VIB's get the email link like last year.


----------



## xlana

Yes! I can't wait! I actually just bought a Dior Addict Lipstick but I'd rather get the Lip Glow instead. Now I'm going to return it and wait to get it during F&F.


----------



## Charlie

chinableu said:


> L0ve,
> 
> *I went into the store and asked an associate if she'd be my friend.  *
> 
> She said yes and fetched a card for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopeful that we VIB's get the email link like last year.



Awww that is so darn cute!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Supposedly VIBs will get access on the 17th and the Nov. VIB only sale is Nov. 8. The only thing I might get is a NARS lip pencil. I wish the discount was 25% & 30% like it use to be, it would make me want to buy more. I do better buying my beauty items at Nordstrom and Neimans to get my points.


----------



## mdlcal28

Explain friends and family is it online too?


----------



## Kansashalo

Sweet Fire said:


> Supposedly VIBs will get access on the 17th and the Nov. VIB only sale is Nov. 8. The only thing I might get is a NARS lip pencil. *I wish the discount was 25% & 30% like it use to be*, it would make me want to buy more. I do better buying my beauty items at Nordstrom and Neimans to get my points.


 
OMG! I wish I was around during those times.


----------



## nordysgal

Hmm... so I just called the VIB line because I needed help finding a product in a local Sephora store.  I asked again about F&F, and the consultant (confidently) told me that Sephora is changing their approach to F&F this year and will just be doing the online Spin to Win.  Crap.  Now I have to go to my usual Sephoras to get a consultant I know to add me to their friends and family list...


----------



## Lindsay2367

nordysgal said:


> Hmm... so I just called the VIB line because I needed help finding a product in a local Sephora store.  I asked again about F&F, and the consultant (confidently) told me that Sephora is changing their approach to F&F this year and will just be doing the online Spin to Win.  Crap.  Now I have to go to my usual Sephoras to get a consultant I know to add me to their friends and family list...



So are they just doing the Spin to Win during the Friends and Family, and then doing the VIB discount a week or two later like they did last year, or are they just doing away with the VIB discount as a whole?


----------



## xlana

I googled around about sephora F&F 2012 and *nordysgal* seems to be correct in that they're limiting it to friends and family of sephora employee's only. That's not cool. I feel like they're making a big mistake in all of a sudden changing it. I mean, what's the point of being a VIB (and spending all that money) anyway besides the perks we get such as early access? *sigh* this is so disappointing. Maybe with enough customer complaints they'll make it available to everyone? I was really looking forward to F&F, now I'm just super bummed.

*EDIT*
So apparently they do this every year and say that it'll only be to F&F of sephora employees but they always end up opening it up to the public.


----------



## unluckystars

xlana said:


> I googled around about sephora F&F 2012 and *nordysgal* seems to be correct in that they're limiting it to friends and family of sephora employee's only. That's not cool. I feel like they're making a big mistake in all of a sudden changing it. I mean, what's the point of being a VIB (and spending all that money) anyway besides the perks we get such as early access? *sigh* this is so disappointing. Maybe with enough customer complaints they'll make it available to everyone? I was really looking forward to F&F, now I'm just super bummed.



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## xlana

unluckystars said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Totally


----------



## Sweet Fire

The Spin the wheel promotion has been replaced with a Beauty Insider only promotion of selecting 5 samples per order until the 17th. The Sephora associates have their discount cards to give out, whether are not the discount will be offered on-line like last year won't be clear until the 18th. VIBs should have a seperate discount in Novemever which happens every year. I stopped being a VIB years ago because its no longer worth it.


----------



## Bordelle

Ok I just asked multiple sas and they all said variations of we don't know and u should get an email so no list that u have to sign up for and no cards. Why the feigning?


----------



## xlana

Bordelle said:


> Ok I just asked multiple sas and they all said variations of we don't know and u should get an email so no list that u have to sign up for and no cards. Why the feigning?



Supposedly it's suppose to be a sales strategy. They just had the "spin to win" 10% off codes, and something similar happened last year where they were waiting for people to cave in and use the 10% off code. Then when orders come to a standstill or they want more sales, they pull out the 20% codes.

It is true though that they do have a 20% VIB event in November though. So we'll just have to wait another month if by the 17th or 18th we don't get an email or postcard.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bordelle said:


> Ok I just asked multiple sas and they all said variations of we don't know and u should get an email so no list that u have to sign up for and no cards. Why the feigning?


 
They're lying, they received the cards last Wednesday.


----------



## mdlcal28

WHY would they have a F&F for employees only ?? I am sure they get a discount as it is. I am no where near a Sephora so I certainly don't have a friend who works there! F&F should be for customers !! But I still love you Sephora!


----------



## viba424

Sweet Fire said:


> They're lying, they received the cards last Wednesday.



I got the same line of crap from my local sephora today. First off, since when do they refer to themselves as "cast members"? Gag, give me a break! 

Two of them looked at me like I was an alien, then admitted they have a stack of cards at home. Another SA was clueless but seemed more honest, then the last SA I spoke with said if they have any extra and I am local I can tell them where I work and they will come and bring me a card. WTF? What is wrong with you? 

I am 8 months pregnant and dont have time to play games, go in multiple times, and deal with morons.


----------



## mareb3ar

Each employee gets 10 cards to give out to whomever they want (we haven't even given these out at my store to employees yet). I wish we got a bigger discount as an employee but we only get 20% off of most items as it is. Just get asked to get put on their email list and they will send you a special generated code at when the promotion starts to get the 20% off online. We have asked several other store managers on whether or not the 20% will be extended to our vib's but nobody really knows until corporate sends out the weekly communications on Thursday. Other than that, all there is to do is wait.


----------



## Bordelle

viba424 said:
			
		

> I got the same line of crap from my local sephora today. First off, since when do they refer to themselves as "cast members"? Gag, give me a break!
> 
> Two of them looked at me like I was an alien, then admitted they have a stack of cards at home. Another SA was clueless but seemed more honest, then the last SA I spoke with said if they have any extra and I am local I can tell them where I work and they will come and bring me a card. WTF? What is wrong with you?
> 
> I am 8 months pregnant and dont have time to play games, go in multiple times, and deal with morons.



Oh my god I can't stop laughing I just loved your post! You poor thing im so sorry!!! I went through the same exact thing less the 'we will bring a card to work' thing and yes "WTF?!" 
Lol@"i don't have time to deal with morons" love it!!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Well I am done with Sephora.  Too many games and bad business.  I'd rather buy direct from the little guy.


----------



## ms-whitney

not to sound like a complete brat--only a little but

I've over 1500 pts and I've already redeemed 3 500 pts within this last year, plus a few 100 pts..

I don't mind buying when it's not the F&F season or the VIB but I usually buy more heavily then...if they are doing this this way I don't really have an incentive to buy exclusively at sephora cos I always prefer shopping at nordstroms and I just found a beauty store near my office and I'm trying to be chummy with that business owner to get some side business so...

bye bye sephora!


----------



## unluckystars

I got a 20% ulta coupon in the mail for next week. I know where I'm going instead if we aren't able to do friends and family.


----------



## Sweet Fire

viba424 said:


> I got the same line of crap from my local sephora today. First off, since when do they refer to themselves as "cast members"? Gag, give me a break!
> 
> Two of them looked at me like I was an alien, then admitted they have a stack of cards at home. Another SA was clueless but seemed more honest, then the last SA I spoke with said if they have any extra and I am local I can tell them where I work and they will come and bring me a card. WTF? What is wrong with you?
> 
> I am 8 months pregnant and dont have time to play games, go in multiple times, and deal with morons.


 
How awful.


----------



## Swanky

I got the Ulta one too but so many exclusions.  I need a new Clarisonic and it's not included.


----------



## viba424

I think they should realize everyone that participates in F&F would spend a bunch of money at Sephora. Not sure why they are suggesting to people that make a special effort to come in and ask for information that they need to 'be a special friend of a cast member'. They are a business, it would be good for their bottom line to have a big blow out sale and just be forthcoming about it.


----------



## lostnexposed

the associates at the sephora I go to are not nice at all! So i guess I won't be on a friends and family list from them


----------



## Kansashalo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got the Ulta one too but so many exclusions. I need a new Clarisonic and it's not included.


 
That is what I hate about Ulta's 20% coupon - it excludes so much stuff it's like, "what's the point?"


----------



## gre8dane

I don't understand why Sephora would change the way they do F&F.  The standard 'thing' to do with F&F sales is to give a code for todo el mundo to use.  When has a F&F for any retailer truly been for friends & families of employees only?  Retailers announce their F&F & the code is posted everywhere, on blogs, forums, via email etc.

Is this all speculation & hear-say from Sephora SAs who are always so varied in their answers?  I never ever get emails from Sephora for some reason so I rely on TPF for info on their sales.  Every year, there seems to be questions regarding how Sephora will offer the sale.


----------



## nn21

Wow this is ridiculous. Will we need to get a card if we're shopping online??


----------



## chinableu

Does anyone recall if last years cards had an online code?

This years card does.


----------



## simmmchen

xlana said:


> I googled around about sephora F&F 2012 and *nordysgal* seems to be correct in that they're limiting it to friends and family of sephora employee's only. That's not cool. I feel like they're making a big mistake in all of a sudden changing it. I mean, what's the point of being a VIB (and spending all that money) anyway besides the perks we get such as early access? *sigh* this is so disappointing. Maybe with enough customer complaints they'll make it available to everyone? I was really looking forward to F&F, now I'm just super bummed.
> 
> *EDIT*
> *So apparently they do this every year and say that it'll only be to F&F of sephora employees but they always end up opening it up to the public. *



I know that's how it was last year. Not sure about the years before that. I think it'll be just like last year and I will try  not to stress about it until the 18th


----------



## Lindsay2367

Last year, if I remember what I was told by their customer service after they rejected one of my orders, was that the initial friends and family discount was only for employees and those that they gave cards to, and then the friends and family for everyone else was a few weeks later.  Someone posted a link to where the employees went to get a code for their discount, so everyone was using the friends and family discount when it was supposed to be for employees only (which is why one of my orders was rejected, since I wasn't supposed to have access).  But everyone still ended up being able to use the friends and family discount a few weeks later, when the discount was supposed to be open to everyone.  Are we sure this isn't the way that they are doing it again this year?


----------



## nordysgal

Lindsay2367 said:


> Last year, if I remember what I was told by their customer service after they rejected one of my orders, was that the initial friends and family discount was only for employees and those that they gave cards to, and then the friends and family for everyone else was a few weeks later.  Someone posted a link to where the employees went to get a code for their discount, so everyone was using the friends and family discount when it was supposed to be for employees only (which is why one of my orders was rejected, since I wasn't supposed to have access).  But everyone still ended up being able to use the friends and family discount a few weeks later, when the discount was supposed to be open to everyone.  Are we sure this isn't the way that they are doing it again this year?



Last year's F&F was at exactly the same time for both actual friends/family of Sephora employees and for everyone else.  If you were an actual F&F, you received a card from the employee that allowed you to shop in store, or it also had a code to order online (I am certain of this as I had one of the cards). If you didn't know a Sephora employee, the day (at most 2) before the sale began Sephora formally released a website where you could go for a one-time 20% discount; this was official as bloggers like Temptalia (who don't typically post rumors/word of mouth, but actual sales advertised by beauty retailers) posted formal announcements of the sale with links to get the one-time code.

As of right now, this year is going down exactly like last year.  Last year had the same spin-to-win game promo, too (although I don't know if it was right before the F&F dates, or a few weeks prior).  Even through the sale last year Sephora reinforced that F&F in-store was for people who were actual F&F's only; if you didn't know someone, you could never shop the 20% discount in store as it required the physical card.  Sounds like the same story to me, so I'm going to wait till about 10pm PST wednesday to start panicking.


----------



## Lindsay2367

nordysgal said:


> Last year's F&F was at exactly the same time for both actual friends/family of Sephora employees and for everyone else.  If you were an actual F&F, you received a card from the employee that allowed you to shop in store, or it also had a code to order online (I am certain of this as I had one of the cards). If you didn't know a Sephora employee, the day (at most 2) before the sale began Sephora formally released a website where you could go for a one-time 20% discount; this was official as bloggers like Temptalia (who don't typically post rumors/word of mouth, but actual sales advertised by beauty retailers) posted formal announcements of the sale with links to get the one-time code.
> 
> As of right now, this year is going down exactly like last year.  Last year had the same spin-to-win game promo, too (although I don't know if it was right before the F&F dates, or a few weeks prior).  Even through the sale last year Sephora reinforced that F&F in-store was for people who were actual F&F's only; if you didn't know someone, you could never shop the 20% discount in store as it required the physical card.  Sounds like the same story to me, so I'm going to wait till about 10pm PST wednesday to start panicking.



Weird.... I just checked my order history, and I had numerous orders mid-October that had the 20% discount, and then several more orders starting mid-November that also had a 20% discount.  I remember being really mad last year, thinking that they had done away with the F&F discount (since they were saying it was only open to employees), and then after all my huffing and puffing, I thought I got a card early November for the F&F that was supposed to be open to everyone.  Maybe I got that card for something else (although I was already a VIB by then, so not for that)...?  But I definitely placed numerous orders both mid-October and mid-November with a 20% discount.

Either way, I think it will all end up working out.  And like you said, no sense in getting too upset before we actually figure out what's going on!


----------



## Bordelle

I remember placing multiple orders with the 20% last year sans card. I also wasn't paying much attention so it's possible they're creating buzz to get ppl psyched


----------



## L0ve

I went to my local Sephora today and the SA was rude when I asked about FF. she was like "well do you know anyone that works for sephora?" I replied no.  She immediately said "well then there's no FF for you then." 

Seriously who do some of these SA think they are?


----------



## chinableu

L0ve said:


> I went to my local Sephora today and the SA was rude when I asked about FF. she was like "well do you know anyone that works for sephora?" I replied no.  She immediately said *"well then there's no FF for you then." *
> 
> Seriously who do some of these SA think they are?



I hope you got her name.  I'd have put her on blast already.

That's just evil.


----------



## viba424

L0ve said:


> I went to my local Sephora today and the SA was rude when I asked about FF. she was like "well do you know anyone that works for sephora?" I replied no.  She immediately said "well then there's no FF for you then."
> 
> Seriously who do some of these SA think they are?



Dont you mean "cast member"? Haha. In all seriousness, that tone is inappropriate.


----------



## xoespresso

mareb3ar said:
			
		

> Each employee gets 10 cards to give out to whomever they want (we haven't even given these out at my store to employees yet). I wish we got a bigger discount as an employee but we only get 20% off of most items as it is. Just get asked to get put on their email list and they will send you a special generated code at when the promotion starts to get the 20% off online. We have asked several other store managers on whether or not the 20% will be extended to our vib's but nobody really knows until corporate sends out the weekly communications on Thursday. Other than that, all there is to do is wait.



Blah, its so awful when corporate offices play pricing games like this... The SAs get put in an awful position where they can't give the customers any helpful info, and of course it upsets all of us as customers, too... 

I have 1200 points so far this year, just placed a $200 order this weekend... Arggghhh. I will absolutely return and rebuy if they have either regular F&F or VIB F&F anytime soon. Don't they realize that being so cagey about F&F just leads to situations like this, which don't benefit anyone?!


----------



## Sweet Fire

L0ve said:


> I went to my local Sephora today and the SA was rude when I asked about FF. she was like "well do you know anyone that works for sephora?" I replied no. She immediately said "well then there's no FF for you then."
> 
> Seriously who do some of these SA think they are?


 
Wow!

I went ahead and bought the NARS lip pencil I wanted at Nordstrom. At this point I'd rather pay full price for it than to save a couple dollars supporting Sephora. Sephora will not get another penny from me. Their business protocal is beyond unacceptable.


----------



## Kansashalo

L0ve said:


> I went to my local Sephora today and the SA was rude when I asked about FF. she was like "well do you know anyone that works for sephora?" I replied no. *She immediately said "well then there's no FF for you then." *
> 
> Seriously who do some of these SA think they are?


 








I would have reported her rudeness to the store manager.  Seriously, that was not necessary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got the Ulta one too but so many exclusions.  I need a new Clarisonic and it's not included.



Yeah, thats why I wait for the one with no exclusions. I think it's a couple times a year.


----------



## chinableu

I'm getting excited only because I get to see the Cinderella collection tomorrow.

I love everything Disney!


----------



## unluckystars

chinableu said:


> I'm getting excited only because I get to see the Cinderella collection tomorrow.
> 
> I love everything Disney!



I saw it yesterday and I want all of it lol


----------



## chinableu

unluckystars said:


> I saw it yesterday and I want all of it lol



Oh my gosh!

I'm so jealous!

I know I NEED all of it.  

:giggles:

How did the palette look?  The big shadow one?


----------



## unluckystars

The colors were very pretty. I think I need the lipsticks and polishes!


chinableu said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> I'm so jealous!
> 
> I know I NEED all of it.
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> How did the palette look?  The big shadow one?


----------



## chinableu

Thanks!


----------



## Bordelle

chinableu said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!
> 
> I'm so jealous!
> 
> I know I NEED all of it.
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> How did the palette look?  The big shadow one?



Ok I loved the palette. I keep gravitating to it. And this coming from someone who doesn't use eyeshadows at all...


----------



## Amaryllix

chinableu said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!
> 
> I'm so jealous!
> 
> I know I NEED all of it.
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> How did the palette look?  The big shadow one?



I really like the big eyeshadow palette but haven't had a chance to really give it a go. 

IMO the compact mirror is the star of the collection. It's absolutely amazing and pics don't do it justice!


----------



## jesscat

Does anyone know if things like curling irons are normally included in F&F?

TIA!


----------



## mothbeast

L0ve said:


> I went to my local Sephora today and the SA was rude when I asked about FF. she was like "well do you know anyone that works for sephora?" I replied no.  She immediately said "well then there's no FF for you then."
> 
> Seriously who do some of these SA think they are?



Ugh. I'm sorry. The SAs where I shop aren't that helpful either. There's only one who is very nice who recognizes that I'm in there a lot. She also manages to wear the really out there make up colors and still looks great.  The rest act like ti's a chore to help me find things and then they're wrong half the time.


----------



## leggeks

jesscat said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if things like curling irons are normally included in F&F?
> 
> TIA!



I've purchased a hair dryer and a curling iron the past.


----------



## dr.pepper

It seems like girls on YouTube are acting like the discount will be for everyone...

Sephora is really a horrendous place to shop considering HOW MUCH we all shop there. Alas, it's candyland, so what are you gonna do?


----------



## Cannes

So, here's what I remember. In previous years, 2009 + 2010, there was a general f+f code=ex:ff2010. Last year they changed it and set up this website that employees were suppose to send links of out to friends and family. But alas, it got leaked. That's why sephora got all nasty and canceled some peoples orders. They always do a VIB sale a few weeks later. I remember in 2010 it was only 15% off. However, last years was 20%. 
They are one of the only companies that is trying to keep F+F exclusive to friends and family at a time when companies are opening it up to everyone. I find it strange. I always spend a ton of money at sephora. These sales, for me, help take care of holiday presents. If it wasn't for these sales, I'd get people sweaters instead of make up.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I dropped my Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner, and let me just say it didn't survive (I have a thread in the makeup forum). 

I was depending on f&f for some replacements/backups!


----------



## chinableu

Does anyone remember when we got the online email last year?

I'm still hopeful that everyone will get their email.


----------



## Lindsay2367

chinableu said:


> Does anyone remember when we got the online email last year?
> 
> I'm still hopeful that everyone will get their email.



I don't specifically remember getting an email, but I remember getting something in the mail that you could use in store, and it had a code for online as well.  I think it was for the VIB appreciation sale though, because I remember getting it in early November.


----------



## chinableu

Thank you!


----------



## unluckystars

Last year we figured out the webpage for the code by word of mouth basically. It seems this year its only for employees actual friends. :rain:


----------



## chinableu

LOL @ this!


----------



## unluckystars

chinableu said:


> LOL @ this!



haha yeah that sums it up!


----------



## Kansashalo

lol so true!


----------



## jesscat

leggeks said:


> I've purchased a hair dryer and a curling iron the past.



Cool thanks!


----------



## Bordelle

chinableu said:
			
		

> LOL @ this!



Wow this is awesome. Lol thanks for sharing. 
I didn't get a special email last year or the card even thought I was a vib. I got some generic email with generic code....


----------



## simmmchen

Bordelle said:


> Wow this is awesome. Lol thanks for sharing.
> I didn't get a special email last year or the card even thought I was a vib. *I got some generic email with generic code....*


You mean you got a generic (20% off) code for this year?


----------



## babymelsmom

chinableu said:


> LOL @ this!


 
Love It!  Thanks.  I have a bad feeling about the Sephora F&F this year, especially since the Spin & Win Codes are valid until 10/31.  I wouldn't think that they would give the 10% off code that's valid until 10/31 and then do F&F for everyone.  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Welp it appears the F&F sale is just that FRIENDS & FAMILY lol. VIBs there still should be a sale for you in Nov., I hear its on the 8th so just wait it out. If you still want to bother...


----------



## Lapis

xlana said:


> Supposedly it's suppose to be a sales strategy. They just had the "spin to win" 10% off codes, and something similar happened last year where they were waiting for people to cave in and use the 10% off code. Then when orders come to a standstill or they want more sales, they pull out the 20% codes.
> 
> *It is true though that they do have a 20% VIB event in November though. So we'll just have to wait another month if by the 17th or 18th we don't get an email or postcard.*



My postcard came 2 weeks late last year, if I was waiting on that I would have missed the sale totally.


----------



## sarahraegraham

F&F this year gives each employee 5 people to choose to receive a card or be put in their system to receive an email for the sale. So it's legit only F&F. Then on Nov 8th, the VIB sale will start. So looks like we're waiting a few more weeks.


----------



## nn21

wow no friends and family this year


----------



## Sweet Fire

The Spin to Win was the F&F.

Here's a free shipping code for orders over $25 code F2BS25


----------



## unluckystars

I'm very disappointed


----------



## exotikittenx

Every other huge department store does a discount to anyone. They clearly think too much of themselves and do not appreciate the very people who make them successful.


----------



## simmmchen

unluckystars said:


> I'm very disappointed


Yes me too. I thought it would be like last year where they kept saying it was for actual F&F only until the last second and then the website gave out codes that worked for everybody.

I just put in part of my wish list at ulta.com and applied the 20% coupon. Basically, every item over 15 bucks was excluded, booo! Saving were like  3%


----------



## unluckystars

simmmchen said:


> Yes me too. I thought it would be like last year where they kept saying it was for actual F&F only until the last second and then the website gave out codes that worked for everybody.
> 
> I just put in part of my wish list at ulta.com and applied the 20% coupon. Basically, every item over 15 bucks was excluded, booo! Saving were like  3%


Ugggghhh all the stuff on my list is only sold at sephora lol. darn it!!! Hopefully the cinderella stuff isnt sold out by then. It really sucks for non VIBs. they have no chance now for the discount.


----------



## simmmchen

unluckystars said:


> Ugggghhh all the stuff on my list is only sold at sephora lol. darn it!!! Hopefully the cinderella stuff isnt sold out by then. It really sucks for non VIBs. they have no chance now for the discount.


I was all excited because I could find part of my wishlist at ulta.com and then the discount was 6 dollars. SIX. Pfffft!

I hear you on the non VIB! I was not a very active Sephora shopper earlier this year.

BTW I tried the spin the wheel thingy 3 times and got free shipping twice and some stupid perfume sample the third time. I was considering the using 10% off for some have-to-have stuff, but yeah, didn't get it.


----------



## Lindsay2367

So the 20% discount that should be happening in November is only for VIBs?  I thought it was for everyone.  If that's the case, that really does suck for non-VIB members if they can't use the F&F discount.


----------



## exotikittenx

Well, if they don't have it, I'll just buy from nordstrom...


----------



## unluckystars

Lindsay2367 said:


> So the 20% discount that should be happening in November is only for VIBs?  I thought it was for everyone.  If that's the case, that really does suck for non-VIB members if they can't use the F&F discount.



Yup VIB only


----------



## randr21

i went to the store and they're very strict.  however, i was able to get it on a fluke.  i think it's because I had almost $500 worth of goodies in my basket.


----------



## lacey29

I have a code that I would like to pass on to someone who is absolutely going to use it. I was all ready to go ahead and make a purchase but I can't have it shipped to the states without a US billing address, BOO! I don't know why Canadian's are getting the shaft! The price difference is ridiculous sometimes


----------



## unluckystars

lacey29 said:


> I have a code that I would like to pass on to someone who is absolutely going to use it. I was all ready to go ahead and make a purchase but I can't have it shipped to the states without a US billing address, BOO! I don't know why Canadian's are getting the shaft! The price difference is ridiculous sometimes



ahhhh pm me!!! if no one else took it yet!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I also have one for the 10% off.  I'm just going to wait until November for the VIB event.  If anyone wants it, PM me.


----------



## amaramay11

lacey29 said:


> I have a code that I would like to pass on to someone who is absolutely going to use it. I was all ready to go ahead and make a purchase but I can't have it shipped to the states without a US billing address, BOO! I don't know why Canadian's are getting the shaft! The price difference is ridiculous sometimes


if you still have the code i've got a bunch in my sephora basket i wanted to grab with the sale. & thank you. i love people who try and help other people out


----------



## Sweet Fire

viba424 said:


> I got the same line of crap from my local sephora today. First off, since when do they refer to themselves as "cast members"? Gag, give me a break!
> 
> Two of them looked at me like I was an alien, then admitted they have a stack of cards at home. Another SA was clueless but seemed more honest, then the last SA I spoke with said if they have any extra and I am local I can tell them where I work and they will come and bring me a card. WTF? What is wrong with you?
> 
> I am 8 months pregnant and dont have time to play games, go in multiple times, and deal with morons.


 
I pm'd you my code since I'm not going to use it.


----------



## viba424

I left you are note, you are so sweet! I didnt mean to be so crabby about my experience. I really appreciate it, many thanks!


----------



## xlana

You tpf ladies are so generous! We're all essentially strangers here, but there are always generous individuals on the forum. Practically all the associates at Sephora have been like the presidential candidates and dodging all my questions. It's really frustrating. *sigh*

If anybody does have a code they'd be willing to pm me, I'd very much appreciate it! I have quite a few items I've been waiting to buy.  But if not, I'll just patiently wait for November...


----------



## thithi

I'm not a VIB this year because of having the baby, so I'm going to miss out on the Nov sale.

If anyone knows a Sephora rep and can generate a code for me, I'd really appreciate it!  I need to beautify myself once again before coming back to the real world!


----------



## Sweet Fire

viba424 said:


> I left you are note, you are so sweet! I didnt mean to be so crabby about my experience. I really appreciate it, many thanks!


 
Oh no you didn't sound crabby at all, who wouldn't have an issue with the "Cast Members" giving them the run around lol. Enjoy your shopping


----------



## unluckystars

I got a ten% email for my VIB being renewed. I'm tempted but I want the better discount... but I don't want the cinderella stuff to sell out.


----------



## qudz104

YAY one of my friends works at sephora and gave me an online code! Now i just need to compile a list asap!


----------



## lostnexposed

I'd love a code too if someone isn't using theirs. must have new makeup.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

If you ladies have codes you should use them ASAP.  People have figured out how to crack the code and are putting in the cracked combinations to get the discount.  So since they are one time use, yours might get used before you get to it.  So ridiculous and greedy imo.  And very poorly handled by Sephora.  At least link codes to emails if you're going to get greedy.  I'm done shopping at Sephora after this whole mess but wanted to warn everyone about their codes.


----------



## unluckystars

lilmountaingirl said:


> If you ladies have codes you should use them ASAP.  People have figured out how to crack the code and are putting in the cracked combinations to get the discount.  So since they are one time use, yours might get used before you get to it.  So ridiculous and greedy imo.  And very poorly handled by Sephora.  At least link codes to emails if you're going to get greedy.  I'm done shopping at Sephora after this whole mess but wanted to warn everyone about their codes.



Yeah I saw how to do that. Its pretty dishonest as you are stealing someones code. I won't do it.


----------



## unluckystars

I'm curious to how much their buisness drops this year because of not doing f+f. They must make a ton of extra money every year around this time.


----------



## Lindsay2367

unluckystars said:


> I'm curious to how much their buisness drops this year because of not doing f+f. They must make a ton of extra money every year around this time.



Me too.  I am planning on ordering when the VIB discount comes in November, but if it is a one time use code (I think it was last year, but I'm not positive), then obviously I'll only be placing one order.  I placed numerous orders last year because I kept thinking of other things I needed and other things for gifts.  If I only have one shot this year, I will certainly be purchasing less.  And I'm sure there are a lot of others in the same boat as me.


----------



## unluckystars

Lindsay2367 said:


> Me too.  I am planning on ordering when the VIB discount comes in November, but if it is a one time use code (I think it was last year, but I'm not positive), then obviously I'll only be placing one order.  I placed numerous orders last year because I kept thinking of other things I needed and other things for gifts.  If I only have one shot this year, I will certainly be purchasing less.  And I'm sure there are a lot of others in the same boat as me.



And all the non VIBS won't be making purchases now.


----------



## Lindsay2367

unluckystars said:


> And all the non VIBS won't be making purchases now.



Yeah, and that is probably going to make a big dent in what they were hoping their sales would be.  I would guess they will probably rethink this decision for next year (if the non-VIBs even stick around that long).


----------



## chinableu

What a mess this is.   

What happens when the person with that original code goes to use it and it's already been used?


----------



## AshJs3

Go to Twitter and search "Sephora code." There are a bunch of employees giving them away!


----------



## ms-whitney

^good idea but may be too much trouble for some, like me, where it's the principle of the matter more then anything, 

I looked over and really I spend just about as much as I do regular and with the F&F and vibs discounts (20%, x amount off x) if not more in some of the years..

I just purchased a few items in store recently

if I wasn't following this thread to be honest, I wouldn't have remembered they have friends and family this year because typically I am the type that will buy and then when I hear wind that one is approaching I will hold off and buy then

I know that isn't the smartest, as if I were really smart I'd buy the bulk of it only during friends and family or VIb and in case emergencys or limited editions that aren't available during that time, I'd buy regular price

but I understand sephora is a business and at end of day needs more profits,

this really isn't a good way to go about it IMHO because now with Internet and savvy folks like you who do keep track (thank you btw) people like me is not happy with sephora

and it's principle more then anything


----------



## oogiewoogie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I got the Ulta one too but so many exclusions.  I need a new Clarisonic and it's not included.




Not sure if this has been mentioned yet - 

Skinstore.com - 20% off - using the code "trick20"  Clarisonic is included


----------



## Sweet Fire

I totally agree MS-WHITNEY! I use to be a shopper that shopped throughout the year and would spend around $300+ every visit. So no I wouldn't say you aren't smart for shopping whenever you wanted too and didn't wait to just shop during sales. Which is why I stopped shopping there because for the money people like you and I spend, we don't get rewarded for it. I get way better rewards accumulating points at Nordstrom and Neimans and it started to not be an incentive for me to shop at Sephora anymore. Not to mention most of the things I buy for myself isn't sold there anyway.

I actually think Sephora was more upset at the money they lost giving 20% to all those orders last year. Although there were a lot of orders, it was at a discount and they loose profit when having to discount the higher priced items. They make 100% profit off the Sephora brand but only get a percentage off the other brands. So for them they could have lost money and feel not making the discount public is better for them in the long run.

I still think its crap and the way they handle things has been crap for a few years now which is why I gave them the boot. If I didn't spend much money I may feel differently but for those who spend money consistently its a waste.


----------



## arguspeace

How is VIB different from F&F?  I know what F&F means technically, but since every other retailer opens it up I'm upset with Sephora for not doing so.  But it's their choice so I'll make mine and shop elsewhere.  I haven't found anything I wanted that cannot be found elsewhere


----------



## chinableu

arguspeace said:


> How is VIB different from F&F?  I know what F&F means technically, but since every other retailer opens it up I'm upset with Sephora for not doing so.  But it's their choice so I'll make mine and shop elsewhere.  I haven't found anything I wanted that cannot be found elsewhere



The VIB sale is 20% for the entire event.  You can shop as many times online and in the store as you want.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Sweet Fire said:


> I totally agree MS-WHITNEY! I use to be a shopper that shopped throughout the year and would spend around $300+ every visit. So no I wouldn't say you aren't smart for shopping whenever you wanted too and didn't wait to just shop during sales. Which is why I stopped shopping there because for the money people like you and I spend, we don't get rewarded for it. I get way better rewards accumulating points at Nordstrom and Neimans and it started to not be an incentive for me to shop at Sephora anymore. Not to mention most of the things I buy for myself isn't sold there anyway.
> 
> I actually think Sephora was more upset at the money they lost giving 20% to all those orders last year. Although there were a lot of orders, it was at a discount and they loose profit when having to discount the higher priced items. They make 100% profit off the Sephora brand but only get a percentage off the other brands. So for them they could have lost money and feel not making the discount public is better for them in the long run.
> 
> I still think its crap and the way they handle things has been crap for a few years now which is why I gave them the boot. If I didn't spend much money I may feel differently but for those who spend money consistently its a waste.



Totally agree and I'm done with Sephora.  I would rather buy direct from the brand or from Nordstrom who has way better rewards and way better customer service.  All the brands I buy have their own friends and family or can be purchased through other stores that have comparable discounts and rewards.


----------



## harlem_cutie

the way Sephora handled these codes made no sense. My sister's friend works there and put me on the list. I had to ask her to generate 4 codes before I could get one to work. They all kept showing up as used. I guess they are easy to guess. I only wanted the Illamasqua Mystery Box. If I get another code I will be sure to post it here.


----------



## meganfm

This is why in Canada I very rarely shop at Sephora.  Between Shoppers Drug Mart and Murale (owned by the same company) I get get almost all the brands Sephora carries except maybe MUFE.

Both SDM and Murale give you points-10 for every $1.  For 50,000 points you get a $85 gift card.  However, they constantly have 20x the points events.  I end up spending $250 and get $85 back.  Sephora can NEVER compete with that.  Most of the time I just go to Sephora for the samples then pick it up at SDM.


----------



## lacey29

meganfm said:


> This is why in Canada I very rarely shop at Sephora.  Between Shoppers Drug Mart and Murale (owned by the same company) I get get almost all the brands Sephora carries except maybe MUFE.
> 
> Both SDM and Murale give you points-10 for every $1.  For 50,000 points you get a $85 gift card.  However, they constantly have 20x the points events.  I end up spending $250 and get $85 back.  Sephora can NEVER compete with that.  Most of the time I just go to Sephora for the samples then pick it up at SDM.




Ugh! I wish there was a Murale closer to me. I've always thought their prices were higher than sephora. In your experience, are they on  par?


----------



## bluejinx

lacey29 said:


> Ugh! I wish there was a Murale closer to me. I've always thought their prices were higher than sephora. In your experience, are they on  par?



murale and sephora have the same prices on brands like dior, guerlain etc as the brands set the price, not the stores.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I'm upset with them doing this as well. I feel like each year we have to put up a fuss for them to open it up. In the long run, they may lose money during a F&F sale, but wouldn't the customer base be strengthened by doing said sale and in the long run garner more profits? 

I'm not going to stop shopping at Sephora, but it makes me rethink the extras I was planning to buy during the F&F sale. I'll only be getting the bare necessities from them for now.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I really cut down in general from Sephora this year.  I'm still a VIB, but I'm not sure how much I'll take advantage of the 20% in Nov.  I honestly find that between the Beauty gifts/events and my store cc points/bonuses, shopping at the department stores tends to offer better return.  I was especially turned off when I was in Sephora the other day and asked two different employees about the F&F and both of them snottily explained it was only for "friends and family" which I, apparently, was neither of.  No mention of a code, card, list etc.  Between the crowded stores and lack of sales help (at least at the store near me) I'm finding the department stores to be the better choice.


----------



## viba424

Sweet Fire said:


> Oh no you didn't sound crabby at all, who wouldn't have an issue with the "Cast Members" giving them the run around lol. Enjoy your shopping



That was strange, I didnt know what they meant at first. Cast members.


----------



## Sweet Fire

viba424 said:


> That was strange, I didnt know what they meant at first. Cast members.


 
lol Happy the code I gave you wasn't stolen. Sephora really need to do better...


----------



## Bordelle

viba424 said:
			
		

> That was strange, I didnt know what they meant at first. Cast members.



To be honest I still don't get why they're called cast members. Isn't casting related to movies? Ie cast members for say Prometheus? Are they now implying that they're a farce/show/lies? Very odd title to be giving their sa's...


----------



## Bordelle

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> the way Sephora handled these codes made no sense. My sister's friend works there and put me on the list. I had to ask her to generate 4 codes before I could get one to work. They all kept showing up as used. I guess they are easy to guess. I only wanted the Illamasqua Mystery Box. If I get another code I will be sure to post it here.



I haven't had this yet but ive actually not received any emails despite different sa's confirming they sent me codes more than once. Wonder what's up. Do you get an email each time they put you in? Is it from them or sephora?


----------



## Kansashalo

I've moved on from their F&F, as it was truly a  *womp* *womp* this year.


----------



## Iluvbags

I have a code that was send to me a few days ago by an employee friend of mine.  But I have not used it yet because I'm trying to decide what I want

But now I'm scared that my code won't work after reading about this code stealing.  Oh no!!


----------



## unluckystars

I wound up spending money on a handbag after it appeared on hautelook really cheap and I prob wouldn't be able to find it later anyway. So now I'm waiting for the VIB lol. I spent too much this paycheck already.


----------



## *MJ*

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> I have a code that was send to me a few days ago by an employee friend of mine.  But I have not used it yet because I'm trying to decide what I want
> 
> But now I'm scared that my code won't work after reading about this code stealing.  Oh no!!



Put a couple items in your cart, then add the code and go back to shopping. That way the code is applied, and no one can steal while you finish deciding on what to order. HTH


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Sigh, I feel like I need to run out and spend money now since I don't want to miss the VIB event. I figure if I pick up the basics that I need it'll put me over the threshold of being a VIB. 

I have no idea where I am since their CS is MIA at the moment and my email was never linked with my account, lol.


----------



## Ligea77

Found out today from one of my favorite beauty bloggers that they will be having the typical friends and family event in November. It will be the same as the one they have every year and the event right now is really for employee friends and family. So if you don't get a discount now, just wait because it's coming.


----------



## Iluvbags

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Put a couple items in your cart, then add the code and go back to shopping. That way the code is applied, and no one can steal while you finish deciding on what to order. HTH



Ahh thanks! Will try it today


----------



## Ann4621

x


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Ligea77 said:


> Found out today from one of my favorite beauty bloggers that they will be having the typical friends and family event in November. It will be the same as the one they have every year and the event right now is really for employee friends and family. So if you don't get a discount now, just wait because it's coming.



Thanks so much! I thought the last one was in November, but couldn't remember completely. This makes me much happier.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Ligea77 said:


> Found out today from one of my favorite beauty bloggers that they will be having the typical friends and family event in November. It will be the same as the one they have every year and the event right now is really for employee friends and family. So if you don't get a discount now, just wait because it's coming.





kawaiiamaiai said:


> Thanks so much! I thought the last one was in November, but couldn't remember completely. This makes me much happier.



Is this the Friends and Family event that you are talking about, or is this the VIB event?  It seems like Sephora has indicated that the event in November is restricted to VIBs... Has this now changed?


----------



## Ligea77

Lindsay2367 said:


> Is this the Friends and Family event that you are talking about, or is this the VIB event? It seems like Sephora has indicated that the event in November is restricted to VIBs... Has this now changed?


 

It's the VIB, but it will be a universal code that we can pass along and share as opposed to the one time codes being issued with the employee friends and family.


----------



## bluejinx

Ligea77 said:


> It's the VIB, but it will be a universal code that we can pass along and share as opposed to the one time codes being issued with the employee friends and family.



my understanding was we were all going to get a one time use coupon as vibs this year. That sephora wanted to crack down on people using discounts when not actually intended for them. hope im wrong!


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I wish Sephora would say one way or another instead of jerking us around... 

I have some stuff I need to repurchase, but I'm on the fence because if in two weeks I get a discount I wanna go ahead and wait. I can make due with what I have.


----------



## chinableu

The VIB sale is for almost an entire week and we can shop as often as we like online and in store.

Unlike the F&F card that they destroy once you hand it over to them.


----------



## unluckystars

I wouldn't be surprised if non-VIB accounts were unable to apply the code.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

unluckystars said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if non-VIB accounts were unable to apply the code.



Don't tell me that, lol. 

I'm seriously debating on springing for a few items just so I can get to VIB in time for the holidays.


----------



## chinableu

unluckystars said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if non-VIB accounts were unable to apply the code.



I believe that BI's get 15% off but don't quote me.

LOL!


----------



## VanessaJean

I wonder if they will do it in Canada this year since they have the Canadian website now? I emailed them 2x but no response.


----------



## lostnexposed

kawaiiamaiai said:


> Don't tell me that, lol.
> 
> I'm seriously debating on springing for a few items just so I can get to VIB in time for the holidays.



I didn't qualify for VIB this year but I'm not far away and I might purchase some small necessities just so I can qualify for VIB and get 20 off


----------



## baybepat

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> I wonder if they will do it in Canada this year since they have the Canadian website now? I emailed them 2x but no response.



The website is messed up for Canada don't even try using it. It will not go through and say error with card. Then they will charge your card several times. Pre auth or charge I don't know but they charged my card 4 times within a day. And when you call them they are rude about it and claim your bank is lying about the charge and they guarantee they didn't charge on their end and their comp says incomplete. 

So moral of the story is stay away from sephora.ca until they resolve the issue. They straight up told me they were having issues. No public message informing customers. Not impressed at all.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

lostnexposed said:


> I didn't qualify for VIB this year but I'm not far away and I might purchase some small necessities just so I can qualify for VIB and get 20 off



That's how I'm feeling too. I need a few more expensive things (my skincare stuff is all on it's last leg) so I should be good to go once I get all of that.


----------



## sass000

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I got the Ulta one too but so many exclusions.  I need a new Clarisonic and it's not included.



I used my Ulta coupon yesterday to buy my BFF a Mia 2 for Xmas and the 20% was discounted.


----------



## lostnexposed

kawaiiamaiai said:


> That's how I'm feeling too. I need a few more expensive things (my skincare stuff is all on it's last leg) so I should be good to go once I get all of that.



so i bought a whole bunch of stuff and I spent exactly the amount they said I needed to attain VIB status..and erm..it didn't update yet. LOL I'm extremely impatient...and also I calculated my total this year, and with the purchases today, it actually didn't hit the $350 mark, even though I spent the same balance they said I needed. Unless they calculated wrong and I need to go buy 1 miserable thing.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

lostnexposed said:


> so i bought a whole bunch of stuff and I spent exactly the amount they said I needed to attain VIB status..and erm..it didn't update yet. LOL I'm extremely impatient...and also I calculated my total this year, and with the purchases today, it actually didn't hit the $350 mark, even though I spent the same balance they said I needed. Unless they calculated wrong and I need to go buy 1 miserable thing.



Ugh! I'd say give it until tomorrow and see what it says then. If it doesn't update by then, go ahead and purchase one more thing.


----------



## Ligea77

sass000 said:


> I used my Ulta coupon yesterday to buy my BFF a Mia 2 for Xmas and the 20% was discounted.


 Yea! This is good to know, my sister wants one for Christmas.


----------



## Bordelle

lostnexposed said:
			
		

> so i bought a whole bunch of stuff and I spent exactly the amount they said I needed to attain VIB status..and erm..it didn't update yet. LOL I'm extremely impatient...and also I calculated my total this year, and with the purchases today, it actually didn't hit the $350 mark, even though I spent the same balance they said I needed. Unless they calculated wrong and I need to go buy 1 miserable thing.



Call Cs. I had the same prob last year even though I was way above $350 it didn't see me as vib and I had to have Cs fix it


----------



## kocanez

If anyone has an extra FF 20% code they are willing to share, I would very much appreciate it!! Thank you! : )


----------



## baybepat

I went to use my 20% today at sephora and my mobile coupon was not scanning and the girl was pretty annoyed. The freebie bag is so cheap and flimsy. It's like the lululemon ones u get when you buy something. Years before they gave deluxe sample freebies within the bag. As well as treats and candies in stores. There was nothing of the sort there. No freebies, no recognition for vib whatsoever. Sephora is going downhill.


----------



## lawchick

Yeah I went to my local Sephora and I was shocked at how little they tried this year.  Cheap, flimsy bags that were not stuffed.  They also gave out a Sephora striped ziploc bag with a handful of cheap free samples.  Not deluxe samples, the regular cheap kind.  Not even a bowl of chocolates like in past years.  I can't complain too much.  20% off is a great deal and I am grateful they offer it.  I stocked up on skincare, mascara and things I need anyway.  Now I have to fight temptation to buy things i don't need simply because it's 20% off.


----------



## Bordelle

lawchick said:
			
		

> Yeah I went to my local Sephora and I was shocked at how little they tried this year.  Cheap, flimsy bags that were not stuffed.  They also gave out a Sephora striped ziploc bag with a handful of cheap free samples.  Not deluxe samples, the regular cheap kind.  Not even a bowl of chocolates like in past years.  I can't complain too much.  20% off is a great deal and I am grateful they offer it.  I stocked up on skincare, mascara and things I need anyway.  Now I have to fight temptation to buy things i don't need simply because it's 20% off.



Lucky you scored the ziploc we didn't even get that...


----------



## lawchick

I should have posted this in the VIB thread since FF is over.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I'm a vib too but I didn't receive any ff code or watsoever anyone know if there is any discount now?


----------



## bluejinx

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I'm a vib too but I didn't receive any ff code or watsoever anyone know if there is any discount now?



its over. it ended yesterday (supposedly) but our store let it go through today! It was 20% off.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I'm placing online now n the lady messed up. The lady charged my card many times,n the fund is deducted already . N she said it didn't go through, n tell me to call my bank. N it shows on my bank side it is deducted . So I called bak n it say order not completed . Sephora say hav to cancel n tell me to call bak again . &#58390;&#57626; god!


----------



## bluejinx

Bordelle said:


> Lucky you scored the ziploc we didn't even get that...



no ziplock for me either!


----------



## baybepat

bluejinx said:
			
		

> no ziplock for me either!



Ditto, I didn't even get freebie samples while other people at other registers got it. Not cool at all


----------



## nakedjaxx

The code not even valid in Canada! We always get shut out.


----------



## qookymonster

Bumping this as I think this year's F&F is on! Does anyone have a code that you may not be using? Would appreciate it very much if someone wants to pass on a code, please pm me if you do!


----------



## Swanky

Isn't VIB typically right after this?  Am I remembering correctly?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Isn't VIB typically right after this?  Am I remembering correctly?



Yeah, I think it usually is a bit later.  I haven't heard anything about the F&F sale yet, so I'm assuming it hasn't started yet...


----------



## unluckystars

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yeah, I think it usually is a bit later.  I haven't heard anything about the F&F sale yet, so I'm assuming it hasn't started yet...



I think its being kept more low-key because they really are keeping it friends and family still.


----------



## brendy09

unluckystars said:


> I think its being kept more low-key because they really are keeping it friends and family still.




Yes my co worker was sent an email from sephora employee with unique code for f&f.I wish I had more of a rapport with my sephora gal so she could send me one sigh.


----------



## Kansashalo

So they are doing it in stealth mode again this year?
 I don't understand Sephora sometimes (you hear me Mr. Arnault? ) lol


----------



## unluckystars

Jerks


----------



## xikry5talix

I think they usually make it public to everyone in a week or so after?


----------



## Lindsay2367

xikry5talix said:


> I think they usually make it public to everyone in a week or so after?



Yeah, that is usually when they do the sale for the VIBs and BIs or whoever.  The only problem is that, by the time the second sale comes around (after the F&F sale), so much of the merchandise is sold out.  I had trouble getting a lot of the items I wanted in the VIB sale last year, since Sephora seemed pretty cleaned out after the F&F sale.


----------



## Swanky

Why are they jerks?

They offer an F&F every year and then a VIB, seems relatively generous to me


----------



## unluckystars

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why are they jerks?
> 
> They offer an F&F every year and then a VIB, seems relatively generous to me



Just for making us impatient people wait for the VIB sale  I still love them though!


----------



## limom

unluckystars said:


> Just for making us impatient people wait for the VIB sale  I still love them though!



Do u remember how much is the discount?
I have a 10 percent code but I might hold on for more...


----------



## unluckystars

limom said:


> do u remember how much is the discount?
> I have a 10 percent code but i might hold on for more...



20%


----------



## gymangel812

limom said:


> Do u remember how much is the discount?
> I have a 10 percent code but I might hold on for more...


20%



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Isn't VIB typically right after this?  Am I remembering correctly?


i think it was in november last year



Lindsay2367 said:


> Yeah, I think it usually is a bit later.  I haven't heard anything about the F&F sale yet, so I'm assuming it hasn't started yet...


it did start, i ordered stuff using the discount on 10/17 (thursday)


----------



## limom

gymangel812 said:


> 20%
> 
> 
> i think it was in november last year
> 
> 
> it did start, i ordered stuff using the discount on 10/17 (thursday)




Why are you doing this to me Sephora??????
VIB rouge my AZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay2367

limom said:


> Why are you doing this to me Sephora??????
> VIB rouge my AZZZZZ!!!!!



I wonder if there will be anything special for VIBs or Rouge members during the VIB sale.  So far, I haven't seen one perk since becoming a Rouge member over the summer.  Or I hope they at least offer some full size perks during the sale like they did a few years ago.


----------



## limom

Lindsay2367 said:


> I wonder if there will be anything special for VIBs or Rouge members during the VIB sale.  So far, I haven't seen one perk since becoming a Rouge member over the summer.  Or I hope they at least offer some full size perks during the sale like they did a few years ago.


Remember when they had the program when they gave you full size creams for a while?
It was great.
I shop other places more and more and I have a serious beauty addiction.....
Who cares about free shipping all the time?????
Rouge boo.
I always spend>50$ anyways.


----------



## Lindsay2367

limom said:


> Remember when they had the program when they gave you full size creams for a while?
> It was great.
> I shop other places more and more and I have a serious beauty addiction.....
> Who cares about free shipping all the time?????
> Rouge boo.
> I always spend>50$ anyways.



Yeah, I always spend over the free shipping limit, so there's no real benefit to me when we get free shipping.  

I heard that, in a few states, they were starting to allow customers to use points for percentage discounts.  I would be happy with that.  But if everything is sold out again this year for the VIB sale, and we don't get offered any good perks, I really am going to look at other places.  A few of my friends purchase from Nordstrom and they really like whatever benefits they get there, so I may look into that.

I've really cut down on my spending at Sephora this year, partially due to the fact that I don't think the company does a lot to prove that it values its customers.


----------



## Swanky

Usually there's a gift bag of samples for VIBs the first few days.  I also got an umbrella one year.


----------



## lacey29

Does anyone remember if the eventually let you use the FF discount in stores?


----------



## Kansashalo

Wasn't last year's VIB discount 15%? or am I thinking about something else?



Lindsay2367 said:


> I wonder if there will be anything special for VIBs or Rouge members during the VIB sale.  So far, I haven't seen one perk since becoming a Rouge member over the summer.  Or I hope they at least offer some full size perks during the sale like they did a few years ago.



This has been my experience too.  Granted, I didn't purposely plan to spend over $1K at Sephora but I will tell you this...getting to this Rouge level and not really seeing the benefit of it has REALLY made me rethink my beauty spending in general.


----------



## unluckystars

limom said:


> why are you doing this to me sephora??????
> Vib rouge my azzzzz!!!!!



hahahaha


----------



## riahlovesmakeup

VIB event is 1st week of november!

the f&f event is 20% off one time purchase but it lasts until october 31st. they had physical coupons and codes they could e-mail out. check instagram sephora hashtags. a lot of girls have pictures up saying they'll email you codes. get in good with a sephora employee so you get one when the event first starts for future references!

yes, but an employee has to give you a physical coupon. they only had a few to give out so most have already been given out.


----------



## bluejinx

OK, so I got.........
-urban decay black market set
-urban decay ocho loco 2 set
-lippman wicked set
-nails inc christmas crackers set
-a marc jacobs blush
-the ambient lighting palette from hourglass
-the big tarte of giving set from tarte for $71

And I think I spent WAY too much but it was 20% off! I was lucky enough to be given two codes so I used one and I am putting in an order for a friend to be shipped directly to toronto tomorrow!


----------



## Olivyah

riahlovesmakeup said:


> VIB event is 1st week of november!
> 
> the f&f event is 20% off one time purchase but it lasts until october 31st. they had physical coupons and codes they could e-mail out. check instagram sephora hashtags. a lot of girls have pictures up saying they'll email you codes. get in good with a sephora employee so you get one when the event first starts for future references!
> 
> yes, but an employee has to give you a physical coupon. they only had a few to give out so most have already been given out.



I think my heart just broke a little.

I had no idea they changed things up this year. So no sale for me this year. I feel like I just got dumped. :cry:


----------



## bagfashionista

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why are they jerks?
> 
> They offer an F&F every year and then a VIB, seems relatively generous to me



hah -- because for years, the F&F are usually open to the public as well, with a code that can be used multiple times. last year, it became a one time use code for each email address. This year, it is closed up and one can only get it if you know someone who works at sephora. 

We don't like change...specifically one that denies us a 20% off discount!


----------



## QTbebe

bagfashionista said:


> hah -- because for years, the F&F are usually open to the public as well, with a code that can be used multiple times. last year, it became a one time use code for each email address. This year, it is closed up and one can only get it if you know someone who works at sephora.
> 
> We don't like change...specifically one that denies us a 20% off discount!



well said


----------



## Swanky

But you _do_ get a 20% discount for VIB, lol!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sephora is NOTHING like it use to be and I've been over it, I told the Sephora girl I wasn't interested in getting a code this year. Its been 4 years since I've been a VIB and when you would get 25% & 30% off twice a year and full size perks. They came up with the Rouge program to trick people into spending more money and there has been no incentive for joining. I get way better perks doing my beauty shopping at Nordstrom & Neiman Marcus.


----------



## qookymonster

I've been reading some news that sephora no longer ships to freight forwarders... This is the only way us non-US girls can order from sephora short of having a friend order from us. Can anyone who uses freight forwarders to buy from sephora confirm this?


----------



## sparksfly

I got emailed a f&f code and I also have a $10 groupon. Is there any way I could buy from a sephora store to get both discounts?


----------



## Lindsay2367

sparksfly said:


> I got emailed a f&f code and I also have a $10 groupon. Is there any way I could buy from a sephora store to get both discounts?



I don't think so.  Sephora usually only allows you to use one code per purchase (I'm assuming that the Groupon is a code).  If it comes in the form of a gift card, I'm pretty sure you can use the F&F code and then the gift certificate as a payment method in the same transaction.


----------



## bagfashionista

sparksfly said:


> I got emailed a f&f code and I also have a $10 groupon. Is there any way I could buy from a sephora store to get both discounts?



i just did the same thing - ordered online ---- the f&F code is entered in the code section --- my groupon was from when they had the $5 for $10 -- that one is like a gift card, so it goes into a different box -- i applied both to my order


----------



## lacey29

I have a code I won't be using. PM me.


----------



## sparksfly

bagfashionista said:


> i just did the same thing - ordered online ---- the f&F code is entered in the code section --- my groupon was from when they had the $5 for $10 -- that one is like a gift card, so it goes into a different box -- i applied both to my order



I realized after I posted this that the groupon one is like a GC.


----------



## mcoco

Kansashalo said:


> Wasn't last year's VIB discount 15%? or am I thinking about something else?
> 
> 
> 
> This has been my experience too.  Granted, I didn't purposely plan to spend over $1K at Sephora but I will tell you this...getting to this Rouge level and not really seeing the benefit of it has REALLY made me rethink my beauty spending in general.



I believe it was 20% last year. Last year it started on Nov. 8, if I remember correctly.


----------



## ms-whitney

sephora is so and so for me

at 10-15% it doesn't make much difference (plus they kept emailing me about that if I use 1k pts to redeem)

when my tax is pretty high

bergforf goodman..

i might as well


----------



## AnnieKiwi

Anyone has a code they're not using???


----------



## neobaglover

Olivyah said:


> I think my heart just broke a little.
> 
> I had no idea they changed things up this year. So no sale for me this year. I feel like I just got dumped. :cry:


I feel the same way.  I'd been saving up my pennies for this one, and now im afraid i wont be able to get a coupon being VIB seems to have lost its luster.


----------



## Lindsay2367

neobaglover said:


> I feel the same way.  I'd been saving up my pennies for this one, and now im afraid i wont be able to get a coupon being VIB seems to have lost its luster.



The 20% off VIB sale should be starting in November.  Sephora has two sales: the F&F sale and the VIB sale.  Everyone used to be able to participate in both (whether that was Sephora's intention or not), but this year, those that don't get a code from a Sephora staff member have to wait until the VIB sale in early November.  So you still will get 20% off.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I guess when I wrote that above, I should have added that you will still get 20% off...If anything is still in stock.  I look a look and the first three things I looked up were out of stock.  I wonder whether Sephora's will replenish their stock before the VIB sale.  If I remember correctly, I had this same issue last year, in that quite a few of the items I wanted were out of stock when the VIB sale began.


----------



## sparksfly

Can you use the deluxe sample codes with the 20% off code?
I'd like to get the 20% and a deluxe sample of bareminerals lash domination.


----------



## Lindsay2367

sparksfly said:


> Can you use the deluxe sample codes with the 20% off code?
> I'd like to get the 20% and a deluxe sample of bareminerals lash domination.



I don't think so.  They usually only let you use one code per transaction.  Since the 20% off is in the form of a code, I think you have to pick between using that or a different code, but not both.


----------



## Tracy

Kansashalo said:


> Wasn't last year's VIB discount 15%? or am I thinking about something else?
> 
> 
> 
> This has been my experience too.  Granted, I didn't purposely plan to spend over $1K at Sephora but I will tell you this...getting to this Rouge level and not really seeing the benefit of it has REALLY made me rethink my beauty spending in general.



I remember it being 15% as well.  It was twice a year,  in the Fall and in the Spring.  In years before that it was 20% for VIBs and early access.  It was 15% for BIs and access after the VIBs.  
I feel like they are definitely skimping on the perks!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Tracy said:


> I remember it being 15% as well.  It was twice a year,  in the Fall and in the Spring.  In years before that it was 20% for VIBs and early access.  It was 15% for BIs and access after the VIBs.
> I feel like they are definitely skimping on the perks!



I thought it was 20% in November, and then 15% in March or whenever it was that they did the other VIB sale.  But maybe I am wrong.  One way or another, I completely agree that Sephora is skimping on perks.  My mom got her VIB sale invitation in the mail today, and I honestly couldn't have cared less.  I would probably have to use hers anyway, if it's like last year, where Sephora never mailed me an invitation (even though I have been a VIB for forever). 

After receiving the invitation today (via my mom), I started looking up rewards programs at Nordstrom and such.  I think that's pretty telling.  I've been a fan of Sephora ever since I first went there in France when I was in middle school (which was like 15 years ago...eeek!), but I think I'm done now.  I just think Sephora has gotten so big that they know they will get sales one way or another and they no longer feel the need to show that they appreciate their loyal customers.


----------



## Tracy

Lindsay2367 said:


> I thought it was 20% in November, and then 15% in March or whenever it was that they did the other VIB sale.  But maybe I am wrong.  One way or another, I completely agree that Sephora is skimping on perks.  My mom got her VIB sale invitation in the mail today, and I honestly couldn't have cared less.  I would probably have to use hers anyway, if it's like last year, where Sephora never mailed me an invitation (even though I have been a VIB for forever).
> 
> After receiving the invitation today (via my mom), I started looking up rewards programs at Nordstrom and such.  I think that's pretty telling.  I've been a fan of Sephora ever since I first went there in France when I was in middle school (which was like 15 years ago...eeek!), but I think I'm done now.  I just think Sephora has gotten so big that they know they will get sales one way or another and they no longer feel the need to show that they appreciate their loyal customers.



You're right!  I just looked back in my account orders and it was 20 in the Fall and 15 in the Spring.  
Is this one 20?


----------



## devoted7

I didn't get a coupon in the mail? Is there a universal code?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Tracy said:


> You're right!  I just looked back in my account orders and it was 20 in the Fall and 15 in the Spring.
> Is this one 20?





devoted7 said:


> I didn't get a coupon in the mail? Is there a universal code?



This one is 20%, and although I only glanced at it, I think it can be used multiple times.  My mom just got her VIB invitation today.  I haven't received mine yet.  So they should be arriving soon.  Hopefully I actually get one this year, although I don't know whether I will use it or not.  

They also sent a one-time use code to give to a friend.


----------



## qookymonster

Anyone with a spare vib code that they're not using? I didn't get anything from sephora *sad*


----------



## Lindsay2367

qookymonster said:


> Anyone with a spare vib code that they're not using? I didn't get anything from sephora *sad*



I haven't received my invitation yet either.  It doesn't start until 7 November.  You'll probably get an invitation in the mail this week.  My mom just got her invitation yesterday afternoon.  

I did look at the restrictions on the code to give to a friend, and it says that if the friend is purchasing in store, they must be accompanied by a VIB.  Not sure if they will actually enforce that or not.  I don't know how they would enforce it online either (since there is a unique code on the card for online use).


----------



## keodi

Lindsay2367 said:


> I guess when I wrote that above, I should have added that *you will still get 20% off...If anything is still in stock*.  I look a look and the first three things I looked up were out of stock.  I wonder whether Sephora's will replenish their stock before the VIB sale.  If I remember correctly, I had this same issue last year, in that quite a few of the items I wanted were out of stock when the VIB sale began.



This is what happened to me last year, everything I wanted was sold out, so I didn't get to use my coupon. This year, I was lucky to receive a code from my co-worker to use in the F&F sale. In my opinion Sephora is skimping on their perks..


----------



## keodi

Lindsay2367 said:


> I thought it was 20% in November, and then 15% in March or whenever it was that they did the other VIB sale.  But maybe I am wrong.  One way or another, I completely agree that Sephora is skimping on perks.  My mom got her VIB sale invitation in the mail today, and I honestly couldn't have cared less.  I would probably have to use hers anyway, if it's like last year, where Sephora never mailed me an invitation (even though I have been a VIB for forever).
> 
> After receiving the invitation today (via my mom), I started looking up rewards programs at Nordstrom and such.  I think that's pretty telling.  I've been a fan of Sephora ever since I first went there in France when I was in middle school (which was like 15 years ago...eeek!), but I think I'm done now.  *I just think Sephora has gotten so big that they know they will get sales one way or another and they no longer feel the need to show that they appreciate their loyal customers*.



agreed!


----------



## lacey29

another spare code available. PM me.


----------



## AnnieKiwi

Anyone got a code they're not going to use?? Please pm me... TIA!!! &#128516;


----------



## Swanky

The VIB cards are literally just trickling out y'all.  If you're VIB, you'll get one soon.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I just think that a vib and vib rouge should get different discount.  And I agreeded that I so not see a big different btw different tiers of members now.


----------



## katran26

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I just think that a vib and vib rouge should get different discount.  And I agreeded that I so not see a big different btw different tiers of members now.




True! It should be a little more off for VIB rouge- considering that they spend a lot more


----------



## QTbebe

anyone have a code they are not using? please pm me.


----------



## kathyrose

Do plain BIs get a code too? I remember I had a code and ordered last year but I'm pretty sure I wasn't VIB. I'm only BI as of this date.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

katran26 said:


> True! It should be a little more off for VIB rouge- considering that they spend a lot more



yes!!! totally!! i spent more than 3k already .


----------



## Lindsay2367

katran26 said:


> True! It should be a little more off for VIB rouge- considering that they spend a lot more





sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> yes!!! totally!! i spent more than 3k already .



Yeah, but Rouge members already got mini Bite lipstick!  What more could you ask for as a way of saying thanks for spending over $1,000 in a year?  Hehe.


----------



## Kansashalo

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yeah, but Rouge members already got mini Bite lipstick!  What more could you ask for as a way of saying thanks for spending over $1,000 in a year?  Hehe.



:lolots: I know right!  I hope _THAT _wasn't the big incentive behind creating a new level.


----------



## mia1011

Are all the VIB sale invitations sent via snail mail?   I'm living in a place different than my mailing address.


----------



## karman

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yeah, but Rouge members already got mini Bite lipstick!  What more could you ask for as a way of saying thanks for spending over $1,000 in a year?  Hehe.



When I got my lipstick and tried it on, I scared DH coming out of the bathroom. I have really full lips and red lipstick does NOT look good on me! I wish they would have given options!


----------



## Lindsay2367

karman said:


> When I got my lipstick and tried it on, I scared DH coming out of the bathroom. I have really full lips and red lipstick does NOT look good on me! I wish they would have given options!



Me too!  I have very pale skin, light blonde hair, and really full lips.  I know some people with pale skin can pull off the red lipstick look, but not me.  I looked like a hooker!  

I know it makes sense to use red lipstick when it's the "Rouge" program, but I also wish they had given us at least an option or two to find something suited to each of our colorings.


----------



## Swanky

mia1011 said:


> Are all the VIB sale invitations sent via snail mail?   I'm living in a place different than my mailing address.



Typically emails are also sent.


----------



## karman

Lindsay2367 said:


> Me too!  I have very pale skin, light blonde hair, and really full lips.  I know some people with pale skin can pull off the red lipstick look, but not me.  I looked like a hooker!
> 
> I know it makes sense to use red lipstick when it's the "Rouge" program, but I also wish they had given us at least an option or two to find something suited to each of our colorings.



Rouge could also be blush, though! I'd prefer something like a pinky red blush...I'd use that for sure! Or maybe a cheek/lip stain....


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yeah, but Rouge members already got mini Bite lipstick!  What more could you ask for as a way of saying thanks for spending over $1,000 in a year?  Hehe.



well. i just thinking that since they named it Rough Vib and Vib. there should be a distinction. You got the lipstick set even as a regular BI so.


----------



## Lindsay2367

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> well. i just thinking that since they named it Rough Vib and Vib. there should be a distinction. You got the lipstick set even as a regular BI so.



I'm sorry if you didn't get it from what I wrote (since it is hard to tell the tone of statements on the internet), but I was being sarcastic.  I completely agree with you.  I think Sephora should do way more than they do (which basically amounts to nothing) in order to show that they appreciate their loyal customers.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm sorry if you didn't get it from what I wrote (since it is hard to tell the tone of statements on the internet), but I was being sarcastic.  I completely agree with you.  I think Sephora should do way more than they do (which basically amounts to nothing) in order to show that they appreciate their loyal customers.



lol..oopz hum nope i i didn't get your tone lol..


----------



## floridagal23

I received my rouge discount card in the mail today. I don't mind that the discount is the same for regular vib but thought that we would at least get early access. I don't know exactly what the vib perks are, but i will probably do my shopping elsewhere and qualify only for regular vib if benefits are the same. FYI, sephora will also email codes out prior to Nov 7.

Edited to add that I get my brows done at a nyc sephora with an Anastasia counter inside so I will make vib with semi frequent brow maintenance and no other shopping.


----------



## katran26

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yeah, but Rouge members already got mini Bite lipstick!  What more could you ask for as a way of saying thanks for spending over $1,000 in a year?  Hehe.



HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAa

so funny!!!!!


----------



## sparksfly

If your from Canada you can use the VIB code even if your just a BI. In the US if you tried their website says you need to be a VIB. 

Went to the Canadian site and it was able to add the code no problem. But the US site would not let me.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I have a 20% off code if anyone wants it, pm me!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I have a 20% off code if anyone wants it, pm me!



Code is gone!


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Does anyone have an extra 20% off code that the can pm me? I would really appreciate it


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone else having trouble accessing the site?

I keep getting this message:


----------



## KabiOsi

Does anyone have a coupon code to spare... Please?

Thanks


----------



## katran26

...and the website is down.

I should've checked out yesterday - the VIB Rouge code was working


----------



## GingerSnap527

katran26 said:


> ...and the website is down.
> 
> I should've checked out yesterday - the VIB Rouge code was working




They should have anticipated high traffic. I have tried from my phone and laptop, but no luck so far.


----------



## katran26

GingerSnap527 said:


> They should have anticipated high traffic. I have tried from my phone and laptop, but no luck so far.



Agreed. They've had this every year, but I can't remember it crashing before...


----------



## GingerSnap527

katran26 said:


> Agreed. They've had this every year, but I can't remember it crashing before...




Seriously, I haven't had problems in previous years. 

Bad enough we can't stack codes (haha, I would love a discount and lots of samples!), and now we can't even shop.


----------



## mothbeast

Ugh. Still down overnight? I was considering getting some stuff in store but now I wonder if it will be too crazy.


----------



## yuna33

Does anyone know if I could use the vibr could multi times online? I just found another item I wanna buy. If not I need to go to the retail store.


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee, what the heck happened to their site......still down.  Couldn't have been THAT much volume, could it?


----------



## GingerSnap527

I am getting irritated. I really hope the things I want are not sold out. 

I can't make it to a store until the weekend


----------



## katran26

GingerSnap527 said:


> I am getting irritated. I really hope the things I want are not sold out.
> 
> I can't make it to a store until the weekend



me too! My cart was ready to go and then boom


----------



## xxsillyx

If anyone have an extra friend code, i would love to have it. TIA.


----------



## tobefetching

This is insane... glad I ordered yesterday!


----------



## saira1214

I would also love a code. Someone supposedly gave me one on another board, but it is for VIB's only. I would be so grateful!


----------



## sparksfly

I would love a code too please!


----------



## GelTea

Ugh, I can't believe the site is still down. Annoying. It's been down since last night. I'm going out of town and won't even be able to get to a store for the duration of the promotion . 
Beauty.com has a 20% off promo going on right now (no code, just an email link), but they don't have a couple of the products I want.


----------



## katran26

The site was up prior to lunch and I was able to purchase  

Sephora replied to my tweet too, about the site being down, which I thought was kind of nice


----------



## dr.pepper

Are the two snail mail codes different than the email code, so those getting all three have three valid codes to work with?


----------



## mothbeast

I was able to get in and check out my cart around 8am pst. It went really smoothly once I connected. 
I feel sorry for their in store people and phone people. I think I am going to go buy 1 small thing in store too. Hope it is not crazy.


----------



## lulu212121

If anyone has an extra code that they aren't going to use, could you please PM me? 


The site seems to be back up!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

The site is touch-go right now.

This is such BS. Idk why I even bother now that Ulta's rewards program is 100x better than a deluxe lipstick sample...LOLZ!


----------



## GingerSnap527

*sigh* 

All morning trying, still no luck.


----------



## lil_peanut

I was in, at checkout, and boom... out. Seriously pissing me off!!


----------



## Ohdarlingu

I guess I got really lucky. I went to Sephora during lunch and made VIB right then so they let me use the discount on that whole purchase...so I didn't lose money. I wanted something else online and was able to checkout with the wonky site and all.  So heads up if anyone is short VIB status by a few bucks go to the store and they will hook you up! As long as you spend at least the amount that your short.


----------



## Swanky

I cannot even get on the site! SO MAD!!!


----------



## JaJa2

If anyone could spare an extra code I would really appreciate it! Thanks!!


----------



## rma7

I would love to receive a code as well if someone has an extra 
Thanks!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I was finally able to log in on the laptop, not my phone. One of the palettes I wanted was sold out, so I am pretty angry about that. 

Made two orders so we'll see what happens. It is also my birthday month so I picked a gift twice....wonder if it'll go through.


----------



## sun.shyne

I've been trying to order at random times ALL day, haven't been able to get through yet!  I'm going to be pissed if most of the stuff I want is sold out.


----------



## LVjudy

placed two orders this am around 6am & one shipped already.  the other had a lot of nail polish so i guess it will prob be a few days.  plan to go to the sephora inside jcp store tomorrow to peek around


----------



## JessLovesTim

GingerSnap527 said:


> I was finally able to log in on the laptop, not my phone. One of the palettes I wanted was sold out, so I am pretty angry about that.
> 
> Made two orders so we'll see what happens. It is also my birthday month so I picked a gift twice....wonder if it'll go through.




What palette was sold out? I am so annoyed that I can't get on!


----------



## GingerSnap527

JessLovesTim said:


> What palette was sold out? I am so annoyed that I can't get on!




The Tarte blush palette. 

I haven't received confirmation of my two orders


----------



## JessLovesTim

I am so confused why they have this problem- to the best of my knowledge this has never happened before. I don't want to call the customer service line, because I don't remember everything I specifically wanted to order


----------



## cristincline

I've been trying all day and still getting the error page. The app isn't working, the website isn't working - I wanted to take advantage of the 8% cash back through ****** but of course the site won't open through ****** either. Frustrated!


----------



## cristincline

Not sure why it blocked out the word x...?


----------



## dr.pepper

I think I'm trucking it to a store tomorrow. I really do not like doing that because I get too distracted in-store but I have a return for Tory and I may as well get that done. 

I feel getting orders delivered is going to be insane once the sale opens.


----------



## Swanky

cristincline said:


> Not sure why it blocked out the word x...?



Because it's not allowed   Editing the type to get around it isn't ok.  Vlad and Megs censor words for a reason


----------



## jube0506

Yes, still down...


----------



## GingerSnap527

Placed my orders around 6:00 pm, got my confirmation emails at 2:30 am......


----------



## coronita

Can anyone help me out? 


I am just a few dollars short of VIB, but my good friend is one. She shared her code with me however I haven't received that email at all. It's been at least 24 hours. We had a similar problem last year but I eventually got the code. What I'm asking is -- any of you that have shared the code with your friends, did they have problems receiving it? It's going to my gmail account so it shouldn't be blocked. What the heck?!


----------



## cristincline

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Because it's not allowed   Editing the type to get around it isn't ok.  Vlad and Megs censor words for a reason




Oh okay - sorry! I wasn't aware


----------



## dorcast

I would love a spare code if anyone has one. 
I am slightly short of VIB status this year. Thanks!


----------



## jube0506

Omg, still can't check out!  This is so annoying!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Is there going to be a thread for everyone to show their hauls from the VIB 20% off sale? I would love to see what everyone got!


----------



## xJOLE

dorcast said:


> I would love a spare code if anyone has one.
> I am slightly short of VIB status this year. Thanks!


Make an in-store purchase to bump yourself to VIB status. You'll be able to use the discount after that, but only in-store as they are having tons of problems online right now.


----------



## xJOLE

jube0506 said:


> Omg, still can't check out!  This is so annoying!


They are having tons of problems with international (non-US) check-out. They have no idea when it'll be fixed, which is a huge bummer.


----------



## GingerSnap527

http://community.sephora.com/t5/Beauty-Insider/A-Message-To-Our-Clients/m-p/1755302

Looks like Sephora posted a response to the website chaos.


----------



## dr.pepper

My haul:

- Tory Burch rollerball cracker (SIL [plus she's Canadian and we do crackers every year on Christmas])
- 8 Soap and Glory mini body butters (various gifts)
- Elizbeth and James Nirvana White gift set (sister)
- Becca Ultra Complexion Coverage Creme in Cashmere (sister)
- Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Moonstone (me)
- Lavanilla Pure Vanilla Deo Duo (me -- I've never used this but I've heard/read about it for ages so let's see...)
- Bite Beauty Mix 'n Mingle in Marachino (mom)
- Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber Mask (me -- never used this either but my skin is very sensitive and I love using masks so I can't use any of my stash)

Are customers going nuts on Facebook? I do not have FB but a lot of people were vocally complaining in-store this morning, which surprised me.


----------



## JessLovesTim

dr.pepper said:


> My haul:
> 
> - Tory Burch rollerball cracker (SIL [plus she's Canadian and we do crackers every year on Christmas])
> - 8 Soap and Glory mini body butters (various gifts)
> - Elizbeth and James Nirvana White gift set (sister)
> - Becca Ultra Complexion Coverage Creme in Cashmere (sister)
> - Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Moonstone (me)
> - Lavanilla Pure Vanilla Deo Duo (me -- I've never used this but I've heard/read about it for ages so let's see...)
> - Bite Beauty Mix 'n Mingle in Marachino (mom)
> - Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber Mask (me -- never used this either but my skin is very sensitive and I love using masks so I can't use any of my stash)
> 
> Are customers going nuts on Facebook? I do not have FB but a lot of people were vocally complaining in-store this morning, which surprised me.




Oooo- I've heard great things about the becca highlighters- I have opal and rose gold, but now you are making me think I should get moonstone too. Hmmm.


----------



## coronita

Can anyone send me a code? We contacted seohora about our code issue and no response!!


----------



## Geminiz06

I don't know if they're complaining today- but on the night the sale started (nov 6)- I couldn't get on at all, so I went on their FB & Twitter accounts to see if they were going to give an update on things- And some customers were going in lol. So I decided to not go back on and try until today- And of course by today 7 of my items were sold out . By the way loving your Haul 
*Sold Out*
 Bobbi Brown- Bronze Glow Highlight
 Make Up For Ever- Artist Palette
NARS- Audacious Lipstick- Bette
 Bite Beauty- Matte Crème Lip Crayon in Aubergine
 Besame Cosmetics- Brightening Violet Powder
 Kat von D- Poetica (it was on sale too)
Sephora nano lipliner-  Beau Bordeaux


----------



## Geminiz06

JessLovesTim said:


> Is there going to be a thread for everyone to show their hauls from the VIB 20% off sale? I would love to see what everyone got!


I would love to see that


----------



## Geminiz06

JessLovesTim said:


> Oooo- I've heard great things about the becca highlighters- I have opal and rose gold, but now you are making me think I should get moonstone too. Hmmm.


I have the Becca highlighter in Opal too and    it. Have you heard anything about the Laura Mercier Highlighters & her mineral powder (in warm bronze).
 Lately I have been loving her products- I was about to place one of the highlighters in my cart- but then I looked at my carts' subtotal  and then decided to back away from the product lol


----------



## Swanky

Please use a new thread to post goodies from VIB.
People are still asking for codes, but isn't the F&F over?


----------



## Geminiz06

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please use a new thread to post goodies from VIB.
> People are still asking for codes, but isn't the F&F over?


F&F is done but now it's their VIB & VIB Rouge sale 20% off


----------



## Swanky

Right  Since this is an F&F thread, better to move the hauls to a new thread, I'm sure we can simply resurrect the existing one.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Geminiz06 said:


> I have the Becca highlighter in Opal too and    it. Have you heard anything about the Laura Mercier Highlighters & her mineral powder (in warm bronze).
> Lately I have been loving her products- I was about to place one of the highlighters in my cart- but then I looked at my carts' subtotal  and then decided to back away from the product lol




I have the shade 01 in her highlighter and I like it. Less is more with this product, so you will have it a long time. I love her foundation- I've used it everyday since I got it. I was also interested in her secret brightening powder too...


----------



## Geminiz06

JessLovesTim said:


> I have the shade 01 in her highlighter and I like it. Less is more with this product, so you will have it a long time. I love her foundation- I've used it everyday since I got it. I was also interested in her secret brightening powder too...


Thanks for the feedback  I was specifically looking at the 01 shade too- so I might just grab that next time along with the foundation. Btw, I don't know if you've ever tried her eyeliners- the colors are great


----------



## Swanky

Hey ladies!  We have a Rants and Raves forum that people love to read for product ideas, please leave some reviews in there if you have time!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

GingerSnap527 said:


> http://community.sephora.com/t5/Beauty-Insider/A-Message-To-Our-Clients/m-p/1755302
> 
> Looks like Sephora posted a response to the website chaos.




In case anyone can't see the link, this appeared in my Facebook feed:

A Message To Our Clients: 
Sephora is dedicated to providing an exciting and reliable shopping experience and we sincerely apologize to our loyal clients who were impacted by the website outage that occurred yesterday.

Our website is incredibly robust and designed to withstand a tremendous amount of volume. What caused the disruption yesterday was a high level of bulk buys and automated accounts for reselling purposes from North America and multiple countries outside the US. The technical difficulties that impacted the site are actively being addressed and our desktop US website is now functioning normally. We are actively working to restore our Canadian, mobile website, and international shipping where applicable. There has been no impact on the security and privacy of our clients' data.
The reality is that in taking steps to restore website functionality, some of our loyal North American and international clients got temporarily blocked. We understand how frustrating it is and are deeply sorry for the disruption to your shopping experience.
However, in some instances we have, indeed, de-activated accounts due to reselling -- a pervasive issue throughout the industry and the world. As part of our ongoing commitment to protecting our clients and our brands, we have identified certain entities who take advantage of promotional opportunities to purchase products in large volume on our website and re-sell them through other channels. After careful consideration, we have deactivated these accounts in order to optimize product availability for the majority of our clients, as well as ensure that consumers are not subject to increased prices or products that are not being handled or stored properly.

We have established a VIB hotline to ensure that if we are able to verify that your account was erroneously deactivated, it is reactivated immediately. Please call 877-VIB-ONLY (1-877-842-6659)

If you experience any difficulties placing your order please contact us at 1-877-SEPHORA (1-877-737-4672) or email us at client.service@sephora.com.

Our VIB 20% off promotion runs through Monday, November 10th and our VIB and VIB Rouge clients have several days left to take advantage of this exclusive holiday shopping event.


----------



## unluckystars

I've decided to call this whole fiasco today Sephora-gate


----------



## floridasun8

Can anyone remind me whether they will eventually open up the discount to beauty insiders as well?  Admittedly, I never purchase enough to make it to VIB but I thought I remember from previous years that after the initial VIB event they would also allow BIs to buy?  I'm still waiting as I have stuff to buy...


----------



## mytwocents

Does anyone have an extra code I am only a beauty insider. Can you please PM me? 

I am thinking about getting the T3 hairdryer. I have a babyliss one that is very good, gets super hot but it weighs a lot. 

Does the T3 dry thick hair quickly? 
Thanks!


----------



## krisalyn

mytwocents said:


> Does anyone have an extra code I am only a beauty insider. Can you please PM me?
> 
> I am thinking about getting the T3 hairdryer. I have a babyliss one that is very good, gets super hot but it weighs a lot.
> 
> Does the T3 dry thick hair quickly?
> Thanks!



i have the t3 and love it...t3 is mUCH MUCH cheaper on amazon vs sephora...it's only $110 vs the $250 on sephora...plus, sephora is OOS.

good luck!


----------



## mytwocents

krisalyn said:


> i have the t3 and love it...t3 is mUCH MUCH cheaper on amazon vs sephora...it's only $110 vs the $250 on sephora...plus, sephora is OOS.
> 
> good luck![/QUOTE
> 
> That's a great price . Only thing is Amazon isn't authorized so there is no warranty and there are random reviews on Amazon that they got a fake.
> I still think for that price I will try it. Thank you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*This thread is way old, but I'm bumping it to ask:*

Doesn't Sephora do this twice a year? I'm anxiously awaiting the summer one which I thought was in June. 

I'm a Rouge at the moment if that makes any diff.


----------



## unluckystars

JetSetGo! said:


> *This thread is way old, but I'm bumping it to ask:*
> 
> Doesn't Sephora do this twice a year? I'm anxiously awaiting the summer one which I thought was in June.
> 
> I'm a Rouge at the moment if that makes any diff.



There was a sale in April, maybe that's the one you are thinking of?


----------



## JetSetGo!

unluckystars said:


> There was a sale in April, maybe that's the one you are thinking of?



Maybe... I guess I missed it! Thanks.


----------



## Tracy

JetSetGo! said:


> Maybe... I guess I missed it! Thanks.




The F&F is old school so you have to know a SA....or ask one you follow on Twitter or Insta to send you a code  Sometimes they offer!
The VIB sale is 2x a year, usually April and November.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tracy said:


> The F&F is old school so you have to know a SA....or ask one you follow on Twitter or Insta to send you a code  Sometimes they offer!
> The VIB sale is 2x a year, usually April and November.



Thanks, Tracy!


----------

